# knitting tea party 18 september '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 18 September 15

Oh my goodness  the month is half over already. Where has all the time gone? The children are finally in the habit of getting up and getting ready for school. Ayden had a bit of a melt-down this morning  he couldnt find his science homework  thought maybe it was in his book at school but wasnt sure  tears and screams. That boy can sure work up the hysterics. Surprisingly they werent late  not because he didnt try.

A beautiful day  I want to sit out for a while this afternoon  work on my sock or my sweater. These days are just too nice to waste  there arent many left for this year.

Im amused by all the did you hears as concerning the coming winter. Everyone it seems has heard it is going to be mild  worse than last year  lots of snow  etc and etc. I would like to think that it is going to be a mild winter but my wishing is not going to change anything. I guess we will suffer through whatever Mother Nature has in store for us. I do hope she is in a good mood.

Heidi is at her mothers today making grape jelly. They were over to Garys parents the other day and picked bunches of concord grapes. So today is jelly day. Phyllis has been in a touchy mood lately  still stemming from the Indianapolis trip (the woman can certainly savor a gripe [read that grudge] longer than anyone I know).

Case in point  heather called Heidi to see what kind of mood mother was in before she called. That alone say something. So when heather called and said they were thinking of coming up this weekend  there was a pause  and then I dont have any of the beds made  heather says they are coming Friday night after Daniel gets home from work  another pause but I would need to make the beds. Heather and Daniel are coming for the weekend  actually they are making a round trip in one day  Saturday. Had I been heather I would have said then we will come up when you are ready for us and hung up.

But I for one will enjoy having heather here  I dont see her near enough but that is just the way it is. I have come to where I just enjoy the family and not spend any time on how they live their lives  the main thing is they are happy and that is basically what we want for our children anyhow.

On a better note  lets talk food.

Italian Spaghetti Squash Salad

1/4th of recipe (about 2 1/3 cups): 239 calories, 6.5g fat, 699mg sodium, 25g carbs, 5.5g fiber, 11g sugars, 21.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

A perfect veggie 'n protein dish, with tons of flavor... This dish will cover four lunches, and each serving's huge!

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (at least 4 1/2 lbs.) 
8 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast cutlets, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness 
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper 
2 sticks light string cheese, cut into coins 
1 1/2 cups seeded and chopped tomatoes 
1 cup chopped red onion 
1 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1/2 cup artichoke hearts packed in water, drained and roughly chopped 
1/3 cup light Italian dressing 
1/4 cup chopped basil 
1 oz. (about 16 slices) turkey pepperoni, chopped

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave squash for 6 minutes, or until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds.   

Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water, and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes. (For alternative cooking methods, see below.)

Meanwhile, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Season chicken with salt and pepper. Cook for about 4 minutes per side, until cooked through.

Use a fork to scrape out spaghetti squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Thoroughly blot dry, removing as much moisture as possible. Let cool completely, about 20 minutes.

Scoop 5 cups of cooked squash into a large bowl. (Reserve any extra squash for another time.) Chop chicken, and add to the bowl. Cover and refrigerate until chilled, at least 1 hour.

Add remaining ingredients to the bowl. Mix thoroughly.

Keep refrigerated, and pack your lunchtime serving with an ice pack.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Easy Grilled Chicken Breast with Pomegranate Vinaigrette Recipe By Barbara Rolek

Makes 4

Ingredients

Pomegranate Vinaigrette:

1/2 cup fresh or bottled pomegranate juice
1/4 cup red-wine vinegar
2 tablespoons honey
1/2 cup olive oil (not extra-virgin) or sunflower oil
Salt and pepper
Pomegranate seeds
1 tablespoon chopped chives

Chicken:

4 (4- to 6-ounce) boneless, skinless chicken breasts, patted dry
Salt and pepper
To serve:
Romaine lettuce (optional)
Garnish:
Pomegranate seeds, for garnish
Chopped chives, for garnish

Preparation

1.	To make the pomegranate vinaigrette: In a medium bowl, mix the pomegranate juice, vinegar and honey, and let sit for 10 minutes. Whisk in the oil and adjust the seasonings. Mix in pomegranate seeds and chives, if using. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Stir thoroughly before using.

2.	Remove 1/2 cup of the pomegranate vinaigrette to another container and refrigerate.

3.	Season the chicken breasts with salt and pepper, if desired. Lay them in a 13x9-inch glass or ceramic pan and pour over the remaining pomegranate vinaigrette. Turn breasts to coat with vinaigrette. Cover with plastic wrap and let chicken breasts marinate, refrigerated, in the pomegranate vinaigrette for at least 20 minutes but no longer than 6 hours.

Directions

1.	Meanwhile, heat a large, indoor tabletop grill, or an outdoor grill. Place chicken on the hot grill, cover and cook for 1 minute. Give breasts a quarter turn to get crosshatch grill marks and continue to cook for 3-4 more minutes or until chicken is done. Usually it takes 5 minutes per 1/2" of thickness. Discard vinaigrette used for marinating.

2.	Serve grilled chicken breasts with or without greens, drizzling reserved vinaigrette over the fillets. Garnish with pomegranate seeds and chopped chives,

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com

Mexican Stuffed Peppers

Ingredients

10 - 12 Sweet Peppers

Cut the tops off the peppers or slice them in half through the stem, remove the seeds. Arrange them in a deep baking dish.

Meat Filling

1 1/2 pound lean ground beef
1 1/2 cup cooked rice
1 onion chopped fine
1 large egg
1 tablespoon taco seasoning
2 tablespoons finely chopped cilantro 
1 cup black beans (canned, drained and rinsed or dried beans cooked)

1.	Mix together all the filling ingredients and fill peppers.

Sauce

1 10 ounce / 284 ml can of tomato soup
1 10 ounce / 284 ml can of mushroom soup
1 10 ounce / 284 gram can filled with salsa 
2 cups grated cheddar or mexican blend cheese

Directions

Pour sauce over the peppers, cover with lid and bake at 350 for 1 1/2 hours. Serve with Tortilla Chips and Green Salad.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/08/mexican-stuffed-peppers

Hungry Chick 'n Dumpling Surprise

Ingredients:

Stew

3 large stalks celery, chopped 
3 medium carrots, peeled and chopped
1 large onion, chopped
1 tsp. chopped garlic
Two 14-oz. cans (about 3 1/2 cups) fat-free chicken broth
12 oz. raw boneless skinless lean chicken breasts
3 cups sliced mushrooms
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 dried bay leaf
One 10.75-oz. can 98% fat-free cream of chicken condensed soup
2 cups frozen peas

Dumplings

1 1/2 cups Bisquick Heart Smart baking mix
2/3 cup fat-free milk
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Directions:

1) To make the stew, bring a very large pot sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat on the stove. Add celery, carrots, onion, and garlic. Stirring often, cook until veggies have slightly softened, 6 - 8 minutes.

2) To the pot, add chicken broth, chicken breasts, mushrooms, thyme, and pepper. Add bay leaf and 2 cups of water. Stir well.

3) Cover pot and bring contents to a boil. Reduce heat to low, and let simmer until chicken is cooked through, about 25 minutes. Carefully remove chicken and transfer to a large bowl. Re-cover the pot, and let contents continue to simmer.

4) Once cool enough to handle, shred chicken with two forks -- one to hold the chicken in place and the other to scrape across the meat and shred it.

5) Add shredded chicken to the pot, along with condensed soup and frozen peas. Stir thoroughly and raise heat to medium low; return stew to a simmer.

6) Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, combine dumpling ingredients. Gently mix just until a soft dough forms; don't overmix.

7) Once stew is simmering, add dough in heaping tablespoons to form about 16 individual dumplings; add the dough slowly and evenly so dumplings don't stick together. Cook until dumplings are firm, 10 - 12 minutes, gently turning them over about halfway through cook time.

8) Remove bay leaf, and serve it up!

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1/8th of recipe (about 1 1/2 cups stew with 2 dumplings) - Calories: 215 - Fat: 3g - Sodium: 845mg - Carbs: 30g - Fiber: 4g - Sugars: 7.5g - Protein: 16.5g

PointsPlus® value 5*

HG Tip! Store leftover stew and dumplings separately to prevent soggy dumplings.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipe-makeovers/show/2109-low-calorie-chicken-and-dumplings-recipe

Butternut Squash Soup

Recipe by: Mary: "Delicious and very easy to make. You can use 3 to 4 cups of chicken broth instead of the water and bouillon cubes. Also works well with half as much cream cheese if you don't want it too rich."

Servings Per Recipe: 6

Ingredients

6 tablespoons chopped onion 
4 tablespoons margarine 
6 cups peeled and cubed butternut squash 
3 cups water 
4 cubes chicken bouillon 
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper 
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese

Directions

1) In a large saucepan, saute onions in margarine until tender.

2) Add squash, water, bouillon, marjoram, black pepper and cayenne pepper. Bring to boil; cook 20 minutes, or until squash is tender.

3) Puree squash and cream cheese in a blender or food processor in batches until smooth.

4) Return to saucepan, and heat through. Do not allow to boil.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (6 total) - Calories: 397 kcal; 20% - Fat: 33.4 g; 51% - Carbs: 20.2g; 7% - Protein: 7.7 g; 15% - Cholesterol: 83 mg; 28% - Sodium: 1081 mg; 43%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12974/butternut-squash-soup

Here are two recipes for the same thing  wonder which one tastes the best.

Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese

Keep this recipe on hand for a comfort food dish ready in just ten minutes flat.

Serves 6

Ingredients:

Mac n Cheese:

1 box rigatoni (1 lb.)
4 packets 100% Butternut Squash Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins
½ cup low sodium chicken stock
½ cup reduced fat milk
½ cup grated white cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon nutmeg

Garnish:

¼ cup flat leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 cup toasted Gluten Free breadcrumbs

Directions:

1) Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add the rigatoni. Cook until tender, about 8-9 minutes.

2)While the pasta is cooking, in a large sauce pan add the 100% veggie blend-in butternut squash, low sodium chicken stock, reduced fat milk, grated cheddar cheese, parmesan, and bring to a boil.

3) Simmer for 2 minutes and allow the sauce to start to thicken.

4) Add the salt, pepper, cayenne and grated nutmeg. Turn the heat to low heat, and simmer until the pasta is fully cooked. Stir frequently.

5) Strain the cooked pasta, and add it to the butternut squash sauce. Mix until the pasta is fully incorporated with the sauce.

6) Serve into bowls, and garnish with a sprinkle of gluten free breadcrumbs and chopped parsley. Enjoy

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-rehab-chef-vikki-10-minute-meal-butternut-squash-mac-cheese/

Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese 2

1/5th of recipe (about 1 1/2 cups): 255 calories, 5.5g fat, 549mg sodium, 39g carbs, 6.5g fiber, 8.5g sugars, 13.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

Game-changer alert: This is one of our best-ever cheesy macs
Ingredients:

Ingredients

5 oz. (about 1 1/2 cups) uncooked high-fiber elbow macaroni 
4 cups cauliflower florets 
3 cups butternut squash cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 1/2 tsp. chopped garlic 
1/2 tsp. chili powder 
1/2 tsp. onion powder 
1/2 tsp. each salt and black pepper 
1/2 cup fat-free milk 
5 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese 
1/4 cup light sour cream 
3 slices Sargento Reduced Fat Medium Cheddar cheese

Directions:

1) In a large pot, cook pasta very al dente, for about half the time indicated on the package. Drain well.

2) In a large bowl, combine cauliflower, squash, garlic, and seasonings. Transfer mixture to a slow cooker. (A 4-qt. slow cooker is best.)

3) Add cooked pasta and milk to the slow cooker, and gently stir. Cover and cook on high for 3 - 4 hours or on low for 7 - 8 hours, until squash is tender and pasta is fully cooked.

4) In a medium microwave-safe bowl, stir cheese wedges until smooth. Add sour cream and cheese slices, breaking the slices into small pieces. Microwave for 40 seconds. Stir well. Microwave for another 40 seconds, or until cheeses have melted.

5) Stir cheese mixture until smooth and uniform, and add to the contents of the slow cooker. Stir to coat.

MAKES 5 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/healthy-vegetarian-slow-cooker-recipes-mac-n-cheese-southwest-soup

Skillet Meatballs and Marinara

Total Cost: $7.98
Cost Per Serving: $1.33
Serves: 6 (4 meatballs each)

Ingredients

MEATBALLS

1 lb. Italian sausage (mild, sweet, or hot) $3.23
1 cup breadcrumbs $0.48
1 large egg $0.32
½ yellow onion, finely diced $0.19

MARINARA

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
½ yellow onion, diced $0.18
2 cloves garlic $0.16
28oz. can crushed tomatoes $2.00
½ tsp dried oregano $0.05
½ tsp dried basil $0.05
½ tsp salt $0.03
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 tsp brown sugar $0.02
1 Tbsp tomato paste $0.06

PASTA

12oz. pasta (any shape) $1.00

Instructions

1.	To make the meatballs, squeeze the Italian sausage out of the casing and into a large bowl. Add the breadcrumbs, egg, and diced onion. Using your hands, mix the ingredients until combined. Form the mixture into about 24 ping pong ball sized balls.

2.	Heat a large skillet over medium flame. Add the olive oil and tilt the skillet to coat. Add the meatballs and cook until browned on the outside (a couple minutes on each side). Work in two batches if needed to give the meatballs room to move around. Once the meatballs are browned, remove them from the skillet to a clean plate.

3.	Add the second half of the diced onion to the skillet, along with two cloves of minced garlic. Sauté in the leftover oil and fat from the meatballs until soft and transparent. Once soft, add the crushed tomatoes, oregano, basil, salt, pepper, brown sugar, and tomato paste. Stir until the tomato paste mixes into the crushed tomatoes.

4.	Add the meatballs back to the skillet and gently stir to coat them in sauce. Place a lid on the skillet and let the meatballs simmer in the sauce for 15 minutes. Cook the pasta while the meatballs simmer.

5.	Drain the pasta and serve each bowl with pasta, four meatballs, and a scoop of sauce.

Notes: To use store bought marinara, keep the browned meatballs in the skillet and pour a large jar of sauce over top. Allow the sauce to come to a simmer, then let the meatballs simmer in the sauce (with a lid) for 15 minutes.

www.budgetbytes.com

COQ AU VIN RECIPE by Amy Johnson

Youll need some basic ingredients for such a lovely meal, a Dutch oven or a large heavy-bottomed oven safe pot (with a lid), and a few hours to let it mingle into the deliciousness that Coq au Vin is all about.

A savory chicken in wine sauce with mushrooms, onion, garlic and carrots.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup all-purpose flour
salt and pepper
3-4 pound whole bone-in chicken cut-up
3 tablespoon butter (or more olive oil)
1 pound mushrooms, sliced
3 cups chopped onion
½ pound carrots cut into 1-inch pieces
1 teaspoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
1 cup dry red wine
1 cup chicken stock
¼ cup minced fresh parsley
1 bay leaf

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 325-degrees F.

2.	In a dutch oven or heavy bottomed oven proof pan/baking dish, heat oil over medium-high heat.

3.	Salt and pepper chicken on both sides. Lightly dredge chicken in flour. When oil is heated, add chicken to pan; brown each piece for about 1-2 minutes each side. Remove chicken and set aside.

4.	Add butter to pan, scraping up any bits from bottom of pan.

5.	Add mushroom and cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes.

6.	Add onions, carrots, garlic, thyme salt, and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes.

7.	Stir in wine, chicken stock, parsley and bay leaf. Add chicken, tucking into sauce.

8.	Cover and transfer to oven. Cook at 325-degrees F for 2½ hours.

9.	If sauce is not thick enough, remove chicken and cook sauce on stovetop over medium-high heat until slightly reduced and desired thickness.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/coq-au-vin-recipe/

I love hot dogs.

Loaded Hot Hot Dog Casserole

PER SERVING (1/6th of casserole, about 1 1/2 cups): 179 calories, 2.5g fat, 806mg sodium, 24g carbs, 2g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 16g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

All the flavor -- and fixins -- of a well-dressed hot dog, without the need for a million napkins...

Ingredients:

1 red bell pepper, seeded and sliced into 2-inch strips 
1 green bell pepper, seeded and sliced into 2-inch strips 
1 onion, sliced into 2-inch strips 
7 hot dogs with about 40 calories and 1g fat or less each (like Hebrew National 97% Fat Free), cut into coins
4 hot dog buns, torn into pieces
1 1/2 cups fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original)
1/4 tsp. garlic powder

Optional toppings: yellow mustard, ketchup

Directions:

1) Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2) Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to high heat on the stove. Add peppers and onion. Stirring occasionally, cook until slightly blackened and softened, 8 - 10 minutes.

3) Transfer veggies to a large bowl and set aside. Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray and set that aside as well.

4) To the large bowl, add all remaining ingredients except optional toppings. Stir well, making sure the bun pieces are saturated with egg substitute.

5) Pour mixture into the baking pan. Bake in the oven until firm and cooked through, 35 - 40 minutes.

6) If you like, drizzle with mustard and ketchup. Mmmmmm!!!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS
http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/1913-healthy-kid-friendly-recipes-tater-tot-casserole-hot-dog-casserole

Southwest Bean and Corn Soup

1/8th of recipe (about 1 cup): 147 calories, 1.5g fat, 521mg sodium, 29g carbs, 5g fiber, 9g sugars, 5.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

Your whole family will go nuts for this zesty recipe...

Ingredients:

3 1/2 cups fat-free low-sodium vegetable broth 
One 15-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed 
One 14.75-oz. can cream-style corn 
One 14.5-oz. can diced tomatoes with green chiles, not drained 
1 cup frozen sweet corn kernels 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 cup chopped bell pepper 
1/2 cup fat-free milk 
1 tsp. chopped garlic 
1/2 tsp. ground cumin 
1/2 tsp. chili powder 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 
1/4 cup instant mashed potato flakes 
1/4 cup light sour cream 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions:

1) Combine all ingredients except potato flakes, sour cream, and cilantro in a slow cooker. (A 4-qt. slow cooker is best.) Mix well.

2) Cover and cook on high for 3 - 4 hours or on low for 7 - 8 hours.

3) Add potato flakes and sour cream, and stir until uniform. Serve sprinkled with cilantro.

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/healthy-vegetarian-slow-cooker-recipes-mac-n-cheese-southwest-soup

Vegetarian Kale Soup

Recipe by: Donna B: "This wonderful soup will warm your insides, delight your taste buds, and fill your stomach on a cold winter's night. It is full of dark green kale, potatoes, and cannellini beans."

Servings Per Recipe: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons chopped garlic 
1 bunch kale, stems removed and leaves chopped 
8 cups water 
6 cubes vegetable bouillon (such as Knorr) 
1 (15 ounce) can diced tomatoes 
6 white potatoes, peeled and cubed 
2 (15 ounce) cans cannellini beans (drained if desired) 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
2 tablespoons dried parsley 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1) Heat the olive oil in a large soup pot; cook the onion and garlic until soft.

2) Stir in the kale and cook until wilted, about 2 minutes.

3) Stir in the water, vegetable bouillon, tomatoes, potatoes, beans, Italian seasoning, and parsley. Simmer soup on medium heat for 25 minutes, or until potatoes are cooked through. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (8 total) - Calories: 277 kcal; 14% - Fat: 4.5 g; 7% - Carbs: 50.9g; 16% - Protein: 9.6 g; 19% - Cholesterol: 0 mg; 0% - Sodium: 372 mg; 15%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/132785/vegetarian-kale-soup

Beef Barley Vegetable Soup

Recipe by: MARGOC: "Slow cooker, hearty, easy. Serve with a hearty bread, and enjoy."

Servings Per Recipe: 10

Ingredients

1 (3 pound) beef chuck roast 
1/2 cup barley 
1 bay leaf 
2 tablespoons oil 
3 carrots, chopped 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
1 onion, chopped 
1 (16 ounce) package frozen mixed vegetables 
4 cups water 
4 cubes beef bouillon cube 
1 tablespoon white sugar 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 (28 ounce) can chopped stewed 
salt to taste 
ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1) In a slow cooker, cook chuck roast until very tender (usually 4 to 5 hours on High, but can vary with different slow cookers). Add barley and bay leaf during the last hour of cooking. Remove meat, and chop into bite-size pieces. Discard bay leaf. Set beef, broth, and barley aside.

2) Heat oil in a large stock pot over medium-high heat.

3) Saute carrots, celery, onion, and frozen mixed vegetables until tender.

4) Add water, beef bouillon cubes, sugar, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, chopped stewed tomatoes, and beef/barley mixture. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer 10 to 20 minutes. Season with additional salt and pepper to taste.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (10 total) - Calories: 321 kcal; 16% - Fat: 17.3 g; 27% - Carbs: 22.4g; 7% - Protein: 20 g; 40% - Cholesterol: 62 mg; 21% - Sodium: 605 mg; 24%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13023/beef-barley-vegetable-soup

Ham and Split Pea Soup Recipe - A Great Soup

Recipe by: Chef John: "With the slightly sweet, somewhat salty, and subtly smoky flavor of the ham, this hearty soup is the ideal fall or winter soup -- a great one for lunches or as a starter for dinner."

Servings Per Recipe: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 onion, diced 
2 ribs celery, diced 
3 cloves garlic, sliced 
1 pound ham, 
1 bay leaf 
1 pound dried split peas 
1 quart chicken stock 
2 1/2 cups water 
salt and ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1.	Place the butter in a large soup pot over medium-low heat. Stir in onion, celery, and sliced garlic. Cook slowly until the onions are translucent but not brown, 5 to 8 minutes.

2.	Mix in ham, bay leaf, and split peas. Pour in chicken stock and water. Stir to combine, and simmer slowly until the peas are tender and the soup is thick, about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Stir occasionally. Season with salt and black pepper to serve.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (8 total) - Calories: 374 kcal; 19% - Fat: 14.4 g; 22% - Carbs: 37g; 12% - Protein: 25.1 g; 50% - Cholesterol: 40 mg; 13% - Sodium: 1187 mg; 47%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/219170/ham-and-split-pea-soup-recipe---a-great-soup

The Pioneer Woman Cooks 7-Can Soup by Ree

Servings: 6 Servings

Ingredients

1 can Meat-only Chili
1 can 15-ounce Kidney Beans
1 can (15 Ounce) Pinto Beans
1 can (15 Oz. Size) Black Beans
1 can 15-ounce Diced Tomatoes
1 can (15-ounce) Corn (I Used Fiesta Variety)
1 can (10 Ounce) Rotel
Salt And Pepper, to taste
8 ounces, weight Velveeta, Cubed

Direction

1)Without draining the cans, empty the corn, chili, kidney beans, pinto beans, black beans, tomatoes and tomatoes with green chilies into a large pot over high heat.

2) Bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes to bring all the flavors together. Add salt and pepper as needed.

3) Dice the cheese and stir it into the soup until melted. Serve immediately.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/seven-can-soup

Grandma's Chicken Noodle Soup

Recipe by: CORWYNN DARKHOLME: "This is a recipe that was given to me by my grandmother. It is a very savory and tasty soup and I believe that all will like it. If you would like to add even more flavor, try using smoked chicken!!"

Servings Per Recipe: 12

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups wide egg noodles 
1 teaspoon vegetable oil 
12 cups chicken broth 
1 1/2 tablespoons salt 
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 cup chopped onion 
1/3 cup cornstarch 
1/4 cup water 
3 cups diced, cooked chicken meat.

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add egg noodles and oil, and boil for 8 minutes, or until tender. Drain, and rinse under cool running water.

Directions

1.	In a large saucepan or Dutch oven, combine broth, salt, and poultry seasoning. Bring to a boil. Stir in celery and onion. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer 15 minutes.

2.	In a small bowl, mix cornstarch and water together until cornstarch is completely dissolved. Gradually add to soup, stirring constantly. Stir in noodles and chicken, and heat through.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (12 total) - Calories: 147 kcal; 7% - Fat: 3.6 g; 5% - Carbs: 11.4g; 4% - Protein: 15.7 g; 31% - Cholesterol: 33 mg; 11% - Sodium: 1664 mg; 67%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13206/grandmas-chicken-noodle-soup

Busy Night Turkey Taco Soup with Avocado Cream

Recipe by: Janice Elder: "My family loves Tex-Mex dishes and I love quick and convenient but healthy and interesting dishes, and this soup fits the bill in every way. No one can believe that this hasn't simmered for a long time, as the flavors blend beautifully. If I don't have guacamole on hand, I blend green chilies with the sour cream -- it's very adaptable. Serve with tortilla chips!"

Servings Per Recipe: 4

Ingredients

1 (11 ounce) can Mexican-style corn 
1 (16 ounce) can chili beans, undrained 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth 
1 (16 ounce) jar chunky salsa 
2 1/2 cups cooked, chopped turkey meat 
salt and pepper to taste 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1/2 cup low-fat sour cream 
2 tablespoons guacamole

Directions

1.	In a large pot over medium heat, combine corn, chili beans, broth and salsa. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and stir in cooked turkey. Season with salt and pepper. Cover, and cook 5 to 10 minutes more, until heated through. Stir in cilantro.

2.	In a bowl, stir together sour cream and guacamole until smooth.

3.	Ladle soup into bowls and top with guacamole mixture.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (4 total) - Calories:382 kcal; 19% - Fat: 10.2 g; 16% - Carbs: 42.9g; 14% - Protein: 36.3 g; 73% - Cholesterol: 79 mg; 26% - Sodium: 1518 mg; 61%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/25698/busy-night-turkey-taco-soup-with-avocado-cream

When you have soup you really need a thick slice of homemade bread to help sop it up.

SUNFLOWER AND FLAX SEEDS WHOLE WHEAT CAST IRON BREAD

Sunflower and Flax Seeds Whole Wheat Cast Iron Bread  no kneading required and only a few ingredients turn into a super crusty delicious bread.

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 10

Ingredients

2 cups whole wheat flour
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tsp salt
1 tsp active dry yeast
2¼ cup water
⅓ cup sunflower seeds
⅓ cup flax seeds

Instructions

1.	In a big bowl mix flour, salt and yeast together. At this time you can add the sunflower and flax seeds and stir them around a bit. Pour water into the bowl and using a spatula mix it until it's all incorporated. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it sit on your counter for 12 to 18 hours.

2.	Preheat oven to 450 F degrees. Add your cast iron pot to the oven and heat it as well until it's at 450 F degrees.

3.	Remove pot from oven and remove the lid from it.

4.	Flour your work surface really well and make sure you flour your hands really well. With your floured hands gently remove the dough from the bowl and roughly shape it into a ball. Take the ball of dough and drop it into the pot. Cover the pot with the lid and place it back in the oven.

5.	Bake for 30 minutes with the lid on, after which remove the lid and bake for another 15 to 20 minutes until golden brown.

6.	Remove from the oven and let cool.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 slice Calories: 212 Fat: 2.5g Saturated fat: 0.0g Unsaturated fat: 0.0g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 39.7g Sodium: 469mg Fiber: 2.6g Protein: 6.3g Cholesterol: 0mg

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/breads/sunflower-and-flax-seeds-whole-wheat-cast-iron-bread

Not-Your-Mom's Tater Tot Casserole

PER SERVING (1/6th of casserole, about 1 cup): 273 calories, 7.5g fat, 880mg sodium, 35.5g carbs, 8g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 15.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 7*

This recipe is packed with so many delicious items, and it's crazy-easy to make! Plus, who doesn't love Tater Tots?!

Ingredients:

2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 cup chopped onion
3 cups frozen chopped spinach
2 cups frozen bite-sized mixed veggies
2 cups frozen ground-beef-style soy crumbles (like the kind by Boca or MorningStar Farms)
1 cup frozen shelled edamame
1 tsp. chopped garlic
One 10.75-oz. can 98% fat-free cream of mushroom condensed soup
36 frozen Ore-Ida Tater Tots (about 3 cups) 
Optional: salt, black pepper

Directions:

1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

2) Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat on the stove. Add mushrooms and onion. Stirring occasionally, cook until softened, about 6 minutes. Set aside.

3) Meanwhile, place frozen spinach, mixed veggies, soy crumbles, and edamame in a large microwave-safe bowl. Cover and microwave for 5 minutes. Uncover and stir. Cover and microwave for 3 more minutes, or until thawed.

4) Once cool enough to handle, drain any excess water from the bowl. Add mushroom-onion mixture and garlic, and mix well. Add condensed soup, and toss until ingredients are thoroughly coated.

5) Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray, and evenly spoon mixture into the pan, smoothing the surface with the back of a spoon. Evenly lay Tater Tots on top in a single layer.

6) Bake in the oven until entire casserole is hot and the top is crispy, about 35 minutes. Serve it up and, if you like, season to taste with salt and pepper!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/1913-healthy-kid-friendly-recipes-tater-tot-casserole-hot-dog-casserole

Ree's Mexican Rice
Mexican Rice - The Pioneer Woman

Ingredients

2 - tablespoons canola oil 
1 - onion, chopped 
3 - garlic cloves, minced 
2 - cups long grain rice 
1 - 10 ounce can Rotel Diced Tomatoes & Green Chilies 
1 - 14.5 ounce can whole tomatoes 
1 - teaspoon ground cumin 
1/4 - teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 - teaspoon kosher salt 
2 - 3 cups low sodium chicken broth 
chopped fresh cilantro, for garnish

Directions

1)Place the oil in a large skillet over med-high heat. Add the onion and garlic, and cook for 3-4 minutes.

2)Reduce heat to low and add the rice. Cook over low heat for 3 minutes, stirring constantly so the rice doesn't burn. Add the Rotel, tomatoes, cumin, cayenne pepper, and salt.

3)Stir to combine and cook for 2 minutes. Add 2 cups of broth and bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer for 10-15 minutes more, or until the rice is done.

4)Add more broth as needed, the rice should not be sticky. Just before serving sprinkle fresh cilantro on top.

www.mommyskitchen.com

Southwest Chili-Topped Corn Muffins

1/6th of recipe (1 muffin with about 1/4 cup chili): 280 calories, 7g fat, 716mg sodium, 41.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 10g sugars, 11.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 7*

Ingredients:

One 8.5-oz. package cornbread/corn muffin mix (like the kind by Jiffy) 
1/2 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1/2 cup frozen sweet corn kernels, thawed 
1/4 cup canned black beans, drained and rinsed
One 15-oz. can low-fat veggie chili 
1/4 cup plus 2 tbsp. shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese

Directions:

1) Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a 6-cup muffin pan (or 6 cups of a 12-cup muffin pan) with nonstick spray.

2) In a large bowl, combine muffin mix, yogurt, and 3 tbsp. water. (Batter will be thick.) Stir in corn and black beans.

3) Evenly distribute batter among the sprayed cups. (Cups will be full!)   

4) Bake until the tops are golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, about 14 minutes.

5) Heat chili according to package instructions.

6) Just before eating, place a muffin in a microwave-safe bowl, and top with 1/6th of the chili (about 1/4 cup). Sprinkle with 1 tbsp. cheese, and microwave for 30 seconds, or until melted.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/healthy-comfort-food-pizza-casserole-chili-corn-muffins

Healthy Cobb Salad

Ingredients:

One 4-oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast cutlet, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness
1/2 tsp. salt-free seasoning (like Mrs. Dash Original) 
4 cups chopped romaine lettuce
1/2 cup chopped and seeded tomato
2 large hard-boiled egg whites, chopped
1 tbsp. crumbled blue cheese
1 tbsp. pre-cooked crumbled bacon
1/2 oz. (about 1 tbsp.) chopped avocado
2 tbsp. low-fat vinaigrette dressing

Directions:

1) Bring a grill pan (or skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Season chicken with seasoning and sauté until cooked through, about 3 minutes per side.

2) In a large bowl, combine lettuce with remaining ingredients except dressing.

3) Slice chicken and add to the salad. Top with dressing, or serve with dressing on the side.

MAKES 1 SERVING

Entire recipe: 325 calories, 11g fat, 730mg sodium, 16.5g carbs, 6g fiber, 9g sugars, 41g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

www.hungrygirl.com

Seven Layer Greek Dip

Prepare the ingredients ahead of time and layer it just shortly before serving as the cucumbers tend to get watery if they sit to long.

Ingredients

8 ounces store bought hummus
1 cup Greek yogurt, with or without fat
2 cloves garlic finely minced
1 tbsp chopped dill
juice of 1/2 lemon
1/2 tsp sea salt
freshly ground pepper
1/4 cup red onion, minced
1 cup English cucumber 1/2 inch dice
1 cup sweet cherry bell tomatoes 1/2 inch dice
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese
1/4 cup Kalamata olives, sliced

Instructions:

1)Combine yogurt, dill, garlic, lemon juice, salt and pepper in a small bowl. Set aside.

2)Chop and prepare your vegetables and assemble just prior to serving.

3)In a 7x11 or your favorite serving dish, layer the hummus, yogurt mixture, red onion, cucumber, tomatoes, feta and olives.

4)I have also prepared it earlier and carefully drained the excess water.

5)Serve together with whole grain pita chips or taco chips.

It's a perfect dish to serve prior to supper or to end off an evening around a campfire.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Cucumber-Melon Jam by Hannah (BitterSweet)

From trash to treasure, rinds and peels haven't been given their fair share of the culinary spotlight, but I think it's about time to change all that. One taste of this sweet, simple condiment and you'll never be able to justify throwing away the excavated shell of another watermelon ever again.

Ingredients

1/3 Pound Cucumber Peels
1/2 Cup Water
2 Tablespoon Lemon Juice
4 Teaspoons Calcium Water*
1 1/2 Pounds Watermelon Rind, Peeled and Chopped
2 Cups Granulated Sugar
4 Teaspoons Pomonas Universal Pectin Powder
1 1/2 Teaspoons Vanilla Paste or Extract

Directions

1) Before you begin, prepare the calcium water. To do so, combine 1/4 teaspoon calcium powder (the small packet included in the box of Pomonas pectin) with 1/4 cup water in a small container with a lid. Shake well to dissolve. Leftover calcium water can be stored in the refrigerator for up to a year.

2) Place the cucumber peels, water, lemon juice, and calcium water in your blender and thoroughly puree. Once smooth, add in the prepared watermelon rind and blend on a moderate speed. Depending on your textural preferences, puree the mixture until completely smooth, or leave it slightly chunky. Both approaches are equally tasty!

3) Transfer the liquid base to a medium-sized saucepan and place over medium heat on the stove.

4) In a separate bowl, mix together the sugar and pectin powder.

5) Bring the liquids up to a boil before adding in the sugar mixture, stirring vigorously for 1 to 2 minutes to dissolve the pectin while the jam comes back up to a boil.

6) Once it returns to a vigorous bubble, stir in the vanilla, remove from the heat and pour into 4 or 5 clean half-pint glass jars. Simply let cool and seal with an air-tight lid to make "freezer jam" which will keep in the fridge for about a month, or properly can the jam and put it up for about a year.

Makes 4 - 5 Cups

www.bittersweet.com

No-Bake Sunflower Butter Granola Bars by Two Peas

No-Bake Sunflower Butter Granola Bars-easy homemade granola bars that are nut-free and great for school lunches, hiking, road trips, and every day snacking!

The chocolate covered sunflower seeds add a fun pop of color! FYI-I buy them at Trader Joes. If you cant find them, you can just use mini chocolate chips. They will still be tasty!

The granola bars will keep in the fridge for up to 2 weeks

Yield: Serves 10

These easy no-bake granola bars are a great for lunch boxes, hiking, road trips, or every day snacking!

Ingredients:

2 cups quick oats (we use gluten-free oats)
1 cup crispy rice cereal
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup unsalted butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup sunflower butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup chocolate covered sunflower seeds
2 tablespoons mini chocolate chips

Directions:

1. Cut out an 8 x 8 inch square of parchment paper. Place the parchment paper in the bottom of an 8 x 8 inch baking pan.

2. In a medium bowl, combine the oats, cereal, and salt. Stir and set aside.

3. In a large sauce pan, add butter, brown sugar, honey and sunflower butter. Heat over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally until the mixture starts to bubble. Once bubbling, cook for 2 minutes while stirring. Remove from heat and stir in the vanilla extract.

4. Stir in the oat and cereal mixture. Stir until well coated. Pour into the prepared pan and press the mixture evenly into the pan. Sprinkle the chocolate covered sunflower seeds and mini chocolate chips over the top and gently press into the granola bars with your hands.

5. Place the bars in the refrigerator and let cool for at least 30 minutes before cutting. Cut into bars and serve.

Note-I store the bars in the refrigerator. I've kept them in the fridge for up to two weeks and they are still tasty! I buy chocolate covered sunflower seeds at Trader Joe's. You can find sunflower butter at almost any grocery store by the peanut butter.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/no-bake-sunflower-butter-granola-bars/

Pumpkin Toffee Tarts

The flavor of toffee bits and pecans with spicy pumpkin is a wonderful combination.
Ingredients:

Ingredients

18 unbaked tart shells
1 cup pumpkin puree
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup whipping cream
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon grated nutmeg
toffee bits
chopped pecans

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 375º

2) Place tart shells on baking pan.

3) Whisk together the pumpkin, sugar, cream, eggs, vanilla and spices until well blended.

4) Spoon 1 teaspoon of toffee bits into each tart shell.

5) Fill tart shells almost to the top with the pumpkin mixture.

6) Sprinkle chopped pecans over top.

7) Bake for 30 minutes.

Serve plain or with a dollop of whipped cream.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Apple Cupcakes with Cinnamon-Cream Cheese Frosting

Yield: 12 cupcakes

These apple cupcakes are subtly spiced, full of fresh, shredded apple and topped with a cinnamon-cream cheese frosting.

Ingredients:

For the Cupcakes:

1¼ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground ginger
¼ cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
1 egg, at room temperature
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
¼ cup + 2 tablespoons buttermilk, at room temperature
1½ cups shredded Gala apples (about 2 medium apples)

For the Cinnamon-Cream Cheese Frosting:

1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
2½ teaspoons vanilla extract
Pinch of salt
4 cups powdered sugar
1½ teaspoons ground cinnamon

Special Equipment: Standard 12-cup muffin pan - Decorating bags (I use Wilton disposable bags) - Decorating tip (I used Ateco #827)

Directions:

Make the Cupcakes:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a standard muffin pan with paper liners.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon and ginger; set aside.

3. Using an electric mixer on medium speed, beat the butter until soft and creamy, about 2 minutes. Add the granulated sugar and beat until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes, stopping to scrape the bowl as needed. Add the egg and vanilla extract and beat until completely combined, about 1 minute.

4. Reduce the mixer speed to low and beat in half of the flour mixture until mostly combined, then pour in the buttermilk (the mixture may begin to look curdled - that's okay), then add the remaining flour mixture, mixing until just barely combined. Using a rubber spatula, scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl and fold in the shredded apple, as well as any accumulated juices.

5. Divide the batter between the 12 muffin cups and bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 20 to 25 minutes. Remove from the oven and cool for 5 minutes, then remove the cupcakes from the pan and place on a wire rack to cool completely.

Make the Frosting:

6. With an electric mixer on medium-high speed, beat the butter until fluffy, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the cream cheese, vanilla and salt and continue to beat for an additional 2 minutes, scraping the sides of the bowl as needed. Reduce the mixer speed to low and add the powdered sugar gradually and mix until smooth and combined, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Add the ground cinnamon, mix until it is incorporated, then increase the mixer speed to medium-high and beat until light and fluffy, 1 to 2 minutes.

7. Using a decorating bag and tip (I used the Ateco #827 tip) or an offset spatula, frost the tops of the cupcakes. The cupcakes can stay at room temperature for a few hours, but should be refrigerated in an airtight container for longer-term storage up to 4 days. Bring the cupcakes to room temperature before serving.

(Cupcake recipe adapted from Chow)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/apple-cupcakes-cinnamon-cream-cheese-frosting

Housewarming Apple Crisp

Serves: 8  10

Ingredients

Filling

12 apples (peeled, cored, and sliced)
¼ cup maple syrup*
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 Tbsp whole wheat pastry flour or brown rice flour
*If you are serving along side something sweet (like ice cream), use ¼ cup maple syrup. If the crisp will be served on its own, use ½ cup.

Topping

2 cups rolled oats
1 cup whole wheat flour or brown rice flour
½ cup chopped walnuts
1 Tbsp ground cinnamon
½ cup maple syrup
½ cup coconut or canola oil

Instructions

1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees F

2) To prepare the filling, place apples in large bowl. Fold in syrup and cinnamon. Sprinkle on flour and gently fold until combined. Spread mixture into 9x12-inch baking casserole.

3) To make topping, use the same mixing bowl and combine oats, flour, nuts, and cinnamon.

4) In separate bowl, whisk together syrup and oil, add to dry ingredients and mix until crumbly.

5) Spread topping evenly over apples, cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes.

6) Remove foil and bake an additional 20-30 minutes or until apples are cooked through and the top is crisp. Remove from oven and serve

http://www.fortheloveoffoodblog.com/housewarming-apple-crisp/

Easy Banoffee Pie

Ingredients

Crust

1 Pillsbury refrigerated pie crust, softened as directed on box

Filling

1 can (13.4 oz) dulce de leche (caramelized sweetened condensed milk) 
3 ripe medium bananas 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 tablespoon milk chocolate-coated toffee bits (from 8-oz package)

Directions

1 Heat oven to 400°F. Place pie crust in 9-inch glass pie plate as directed on box for One-Crust Filled Pie. Bake 12 to 14 minutes or until golden brown. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

2 Reserve 2 tablespoons dulce de leche. Spoon remaining contents of can of dulce de leche into center of cooled crust; gently spread to edge.

3 Slice 2 bananas; arrange on top of dulce de leche.

4 In medium bowl, beat whipping cream with electric mixer on high speed until stiff peaks form. Spread over bananas.

5 Slice remaining banana. Arrange banana slices on whipped cream.

6 In small microwavable bowl, microwave reserved dulce de leche uncovered on High 10 to 20 seconds or until smooth. Drizzle over pie. Sprinkle with toffee bits. Store covered in refrigerator.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 410

% Daily Value: Total Fat 21g; 33% - Saturated Fat 12g; 59% - Trans Fat 1/2g; Cholesterol 55mg; 19% - Sodium 200mg; 8% - Total Carbohydrate 50g; 17% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 5% - Protein 5g; 5%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10%; 10% - Vitamin C 4%; 4% - Calcium 15%; 15% - Iron 0%; 0%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1/2 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 4 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easy-banoffee-pie

BACON STUFFED CORN CAKES

Makes 6-8 pancakes

Ingredients

Corn Cake Mixture:

1 1/2 cups fine or medium ground cornmeal
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups boiling water
1/2 cup milk
2 tablespoons olive oil plus some for cooking
1 tablespoon sugar
1 large egg

Filling:

4 large strips bacon, diced
3-4 scallions, minced
1 cup shredded cheese
Maple Syrup, for serving
Salsa, for serving

Directions

Corn cakes roughly adapted from a Bittman recipe.

1) Stir your cornmeal and salt together and then pour in your hot water. Stir and let this sit for 5-10 minutes so all the water gets absorbed.

2) Then stir in your milk, olive oil, and egg and your batter will be just about perfect.
It should be a pretty thin batter so if it looks too thick, feel free to add a bit more milk.

3) The Filling

I kept my filling simple: bacon, scallions, grated cheese.

If you wanted a veggie version you could skip the bacon and add in some green chiles or something.

In any event, just cook the bacon until its very crispy. I like to cook mine in a 350 degree oven for about 15 minutes.

Then just stir all your filling ingredients together!

4) Making the Cakes

Heat a griddle or large skillet over medium heat with a drizzle of oil. Then add in 1/4 cup (1/3 would make a really big cake) of corn cake batter.

Immediately top the cake batter with a small handful of the filling mixture. Its okay if it spills over a bit.

Press down on the filling a bit to get it kind of sunk into the pancake.

I was skeptical

As soon as your filling is in place, add another 1/4 cup (or 1/3 cup) of batter to the top of the filling.

Its okay if the batter doesnt completely cover the filling but try to get it to mostly cover it.

Let this cook for about 4 minutes until the edges of the cake are really nice and firm.

Then give it a flip!

Flip it!

Cook the cake for another three minutes or so on the second side and serve these up as soon as possible!

5) Serving the Cakes

Theres two delicious ways to serve these bad boys.

First, you can go the entirely savory route. These are savory cakes so you could serve them with hot sauce or salsa and be all set.

Personally, I like to mix a little sweet with my savory so I like maple syrup.

I like the sweet.

The cakes are incredibly light and the filling is right in the middle.

http://www.macheesmo.com/stuffed-corn-cakes/

I have been pokey this week  Thursday night and this is all the further I am. The weather has been really nice so have been sitting outside soaking up the vitamin d. We are to have rain the next several days and then temps in the mid70s for a week or so. As long as it doesnt go any lower I can handle mid-seventies. I could even handle weather like that all winter long.

I have been frogging my sock stitch by stitch  need to go back two rows. Not sure what is wrong but it doesnt look right and there is a hole kind of. Slow going  I have trouble seeing well enough to where the stitch is to snag it and put it on my left needle. It will get done eventually. I keep thinking I will get in to Ellens  not tomorrow I dont think  Heidi cleans Katies. Maybe sometime next week.

Watching the time  want to watch Grantchester tonight on PBS  its a repeat and I have probably seen it but they are so good I dont mind watching them again. Wish they would come up with some new ones. Have also enjoyed endeavor one evening this week.

Survivor starts next Wednesday  yeah. It is the one reality show I watch  I catch bits and pieces of the greatest race but really watch survivor. Think I have seen all of them. What is funny  by the time we watch it it is already over and they are planning the next one. This one is called second chance and will have repeat contestants on it trying for the million. I really enjoy the contests they dream up  some of them are quite unique.

Speaking of quite unique  I wrote that in a letter that I had written to uncle elmer and aunt annis  I got a letter back saying sam  there is no degree of uniqueness  it either is or it isnt unique. My uncle elmer worked for a printing company  aunt annis was a librarian  both with super vocabularies  I never won a game of scrabble with them.

I spent the afternoon finding a few more recipes  lets see what I found.

Fajita Tofu Bow

Entire recipe: 338 calories, 9g fat, 742mg sodium, 35g carbs, 8g fiber, 8g sugars, 30g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

This flavor-packed dish comes straight from the pages of The Hungry Girl Diet Cookbook: Healthy Recipes for Mix-n-Match Meals & Snacks. If you think you don't like tofu, you just haven't tried this recipe...

Ingredients:

5 oz. block-style extra-firm tofu, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1/8 tsp. onion powder 
1/8 tsp. chili powder 
Dash each salt and black pepper 
1 1/2 cups sliced brown mushrooms 
1/4 cup sliced onion 
1/4 cup sliced bell pepper 
1/2 cup canned black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 1/4 tsp. fajita seasoning mix
3 tbsp. fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1 tbsp. salsa or pico de gallo with 90mg sodium or less per 2-tbsp. serving 
1 tbsp. chopped cilantro

Directions:

1) Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to high heat. Season tofu with onion powder, chili powder, salt, and black pepper. Cook until golden brown, about 5 minutes, gently flipping to evenly cook.

2) Transfer tofu to a medium-large bowl, and cover to keep warm.

3) Remove skillet from heat; clean, if needed. Re-spray, and bring to medium-high heat. Add mushrooms, onion, and bell pepper. Cook and stir until softened and browned, about 5 minutes.

4) Add beans to the skillet. Sprinkle with fajita seasoning, and add 1 tbsp. water. Cook and stir until liquid has thickened and coated veggies, about 1 minute. Transfer to the bowl, and gently stir to mix.

5) Top with yogurt, salsa/pico de gallo, and cilantro.

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungrygirl.com

Ratatouille Pasta with Pine Nuts

1/2 of recipe (about 2 1/4 cups): 323 calories, 4g fat, 508mg sodium, 64.5g carbs, 12.5g fiber, 19.5g sugars, 13g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

Veggies, pasta, and perfect portions -- this modern spin on a French classic is an obvious win.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS www.hungrygirl.com

Ingredients:

1 cup canned fire-roasted diced tomatoes, drained
1/2 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh basil
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/8 tsp. red pepper flakes
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper
1 1/2 cups cubed eggplant
3/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
3/4 cup sliced and halved zucchini
3/4 cup roughly chopped onion
3 oz. (about 1 cup) uncooked high-fiber elbow macaroni
1/4 oz. (about 2 tsp.) chopped pine nuts

Directions:

1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Lay a large piece of heavy-duty foil on a baking sheet and spray with nonstick spray.

2) In a large bowl, combine drained tomatoes, tomato paste, basil, garlic, and seasonings. Mix until uniform. Add veggies, and stir to coat.

3) Distribute mixture onto the center of the foil, and cover with another large piece of foil. Fold together and seal all four edges of the foil pieces, forming a well-sealed packet.

4) Bake for 40 minutes, or until veggies are tender.

5) Meanwhile, in a large pot, cook pasta per package instructions, about 7 minutes. Drain pasta, and transfer to the large bowl. Cover to keep warm.

6) Bring a skillet to medium-low heat. Cook and stir pine nuts until lightly browned and toasted, 2  3 minutes.

7) Cut packet to release steam before opening entirely. Transfer contents to the bowl of pasta. Mix well, and sprinkle with toasted pine nuts.

www.hungrygirl.com

Im not sure how many of you fix fish but doesnt brown sugar pineapple glazed acorn squash sound good?

Slow Roasted Cod with Brown Sugar Pineapple Glazed Acorn Squash

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 medium acorn squash, sliced into half moons
1/2 of a ripe pineapple, cored + cubed
6 tablespoons butter, cubed
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
salt and pepper, to taste
1/2 cup cilantro, leaves and stems separated, stems finely chopped
1 fresno chile, seeded if desired, finely chopped (may use a jalapeno)
2 garlic cloves, finely grated
¼ cup sesame or peanut oil
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 tablespoon fish sauce (may use soy instead)
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon honey
2 teaspoons fresh ginger, grated
1 teaspoon sambal oelek
¼ teaspoon ground allspice
1½ pounds skin-on black cod or cod fillet
arils from one pomegranate, for serving

Instructions

1) Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F. Lightly grease a baking sheet with a little olive oil.

2) To the baking sheet, add the acorn squash and pineapple in an even layer. Sprinkle the brown sugar and cinnamon evenly over the squash + pineapple. Season with salt + pepper. Disperse the butter all over the squash. Place the pan in the oven and roast for 30 minutes or until the squash is soft (the squash will continue to cook later while the fish roasts too). I like to flip the squash and pineapple halfway through cooking.

3)Meanwhile, combine the cilantro, fresno chile, garlic, sesame oil, tomato paste, fish sauce, apple cider vinegar, honey, ginger, sambal oelek and allspice in a bowl.

4) When the squash is done roasting, remove it from the oven and reduce the oven temperature to 350 degrees F.

5) Make room for the fish on the pan with the squash, placing the fish in the center of the pan. Spoon the cilantro sauce all over the fish and a little on the acorn squash + pineapple too.

6) Place the pan back in the oven and continue roasting for 20-30 minutes or until the fish is fully cooked through.

7) To serve, sprinkle the pomegranate arils over the fish. Enjoy warm!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/slow-roasted-cod-with-brown-sugar-pineapple-glazed-acorn-squash/

Easy Tomato and Smoked Feta Tart J. Kenji López-Alt

Salting the tomatoes and letting them drain before adding them to the tart ensures that your tart ends up intense and jammy instead of watery.

A layer of whole-grain mustard spread over the bottom of the tart adds a pungent bite.

A touch of liquid smoke added to the feta cheese brine gives it a lightly smoky flavor.

Ingredients

1 teaspoon liquid smoke
5 ounces block feta cheese, with 1 cup of its brine (see note above)
1 1/2 pounds ripe beefsteak tomatoes (about 2 large), cut into slices
1/2 pound cherry tomatoes, split in half
Kosher salt
1/2 recipe Easy Pie Dough (think this is boughten pie dough)
2 tablespoons whole-grain mustard
Freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for finishing
1 tablespoon minced fresh oregano, marjoram, and/or thyme leaves
2 tablespoons minced fresh delicate herbs, such as parsley, mint, basil, tarragon, and/or chives

Directions

1) Adjust an oven rack to the center position and preheat oven to 400°F. Add liquid smoke to feta brine, cutting or crumbling the cheese to make sure it is submerged. Set feta and brine aside.

2) Place beefsteak tomato slices and halved cherry tomatoes in a single layer on a baking sheet lined with two layers of paper towels or a clean kitchen towel. Season with salt. Flip tomatoes and season second side. Set aside for 15 minutes, and then blot excess liquid with more paper towels.

3) Carefully roll out cold pie dough into a circle that overlaps a 10-inch fluted tart pan. Use your rolling pin to carefully transfer dough to pan. Push it into corners with your fingertips and trim off excess with a butter knife. Transfer to freezer for 5 minutes.

4) Remove tart crust from freezer. Using the back of a spoon, spread mustard evenly over bottom surface. Layer tomatoes into tart crust, fitting them as tightly together as possible. Drain smoky feta cheese and crumble over the top. Season with black pepper. Drizzle with 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil and sprinkle with oregano, marjoram, and/or thyme leaves.

5)Transfer tart to oven and bake until bottom is well browned and crisp and top is sizzling, with tomatoes and cheese lightly browned and most of the liquid evaporated, about 1 hour. Remove from oven and let cool to room temperature. Sprinkle with remaining herbs, drizzle with a little more olive oil, and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/easy-tomato-smoked-feta-tart-recipe.html

Braised Chicken Thighs with Savory Marinated Peaches

Fine Cooking (August/September 2015)

recipe by William Mickelsen

Serves 4 to 6

INGREDIENTS

1 Tbs. extra-virgin olive oil; more as needed
1 oz. thinly sliced prosciutto, cut crosswise into thin strips
3 lb. bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs (about 8)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 medium leek, white and light green part only, thinly sliced (1 cup)
3 medium cloves garlic, thinly sliced
2 Tbs. all-purpose flour
3 cups Sherry Vinegar and Rosemary Marinated Peaches [recipe below], drained, marinade reserved
3 cups lower-salt chicken broth
2 Tbs. drained capers
2 Tbs. unsalted butter
2 Tbs. fresh tarragon leaves, coarsely chopped

DIRECTIONS

1) Position a rack in the center of the oven and heat the oven to 350°F.

2) Heat the oil in an 8-quart Dutch oven or other heavy-duty pot over medium heat. Add the prosciutto and cook, stirring occasionally, until crisp, about 5 minutes. With a slotted spoon, transfer to a bowl and set aside. if the pan is dry, add a little more oil.

3) Season the chicken lightly on all sides with salt and pepper. Working in batches, brown the chicken on both sides, about 12 minutes total. Transfer to a plate.

4) Turn the heat down to medium low. Pour off all but 1 Tbs. fat from the pot and then add the leek and garlic. Cook, stirring often, until beginning to soften, about 5 minutes. Add the flour and cook, stirring, for 1 minute.

5) Add the reserved marinade and cook, scraping up any browned bits from the bottom of the pan, until the liquid thickens, about 2 minutes. Add the broth, season lightly with salt and pepper, and bring to a boil. Arrange the chicken in the pot skin side up, return to a boil, and transfer the pot to the oven to braise, uncovered, until the chicken cooks through, about 25 minutes.

6) Take the pot out of the oven. Turn the broiler on high. Transfer the chicken, skin side up, to a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet.

7) Simmer the sauce in the pot over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until thickened and reduced by about half, about 10 minutes. Lower the heat to medium and stir in the capers and peaches; cook until heated through. Stir in the butter until it melts, then stir in 1 Tbs. of the tarragon and season to taste with salt and pepper.

8) Meanwhile, broil the chicken until the skin is crisp, about 3 minutes.

9) Return the chicken to the pot or transfer it to a large platter and spoon the sauce over it. Garnish with the prosciutto and the remaining tarragon leaves, and serve.

www.thebittenword.com

Sherry Vinegar and Rosemary Marinated Peaches

Yields 3 cups

INGREDIENTS

3 medium ripe peaches, pitted and sliced, diced, or cut into wedges
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2-1/2 Tbs. spiced dark rum (optional)
2 Tbs. sherry vinegar
1-1/2 tsp. finely chopped fresh rosemary
Pinch kosher salt
Pinch granulated sugar

DIRECTIONS

1) Gently combine all of the ingredients in a medium bowl and let marinate at room temperature for at least 20 minutes and up to 24 hours.

2) After marinating, you can refrigerate the peaches for up to 1 day.

www.thebittenword.com

Bacon Wrapped Potatoes with Sour Cream and Onion Dip

Ingredients:

1.5 lbs. Baby Boomer Creamer Potatoes
1/2 lb. bacon (sliced into fourths)
3 tbsp. olive oil
2 tbsp. garlic and herb seasoning
Kosher salt & fresh black pepper, for seasoning
1 cup sour cream
1/3 cup sliced green onions

Directions:

1) Get a pot of water boiling on the stove. Preheat oven to 400F degrees. Place parchment paper on a large baking sheet. Once water begins boiling, liberally salt the water.

2) Then add the creamer potatoes to the boiling water. Parboil for 3-4 minutes. 
We don't want to cook them all the way - just soften them up a bit.

3) Slice the bacon while you're waiting for the potatoes. Note: I cut the bacon small enough that it lays over the potato instead of wrapping all around the potato. I think it cooks more evenly this way and crisps up 
better.

4) Turn off the heat, then drain the potatoes well and allow to cool for a few minutes before handling.
Place them back into the pot and pour olive oil over the warm potatoes. Stir well.

5) Then sprinkle garlic & herb seasoning over the potatoes and stir again.

6) Make sure they are cool enough to handle. Then begin laying slices of bacon over the potatoes. Stick a toothpick through the bacon and potato to hold it all in place while baking. Then place on baking sheet. Continue with the rest of the potatoes. Now, season the tops of all the potatoes with a bit of salt and pepper.

7) Pop the baking tray into the oven and cook for about 20-25 minutes. You want the bacon crispy and the potatoes should be fork tender.

8) While wai


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 11th September, 2015* (by Darowil)

HEALTH ISSUES

*Southern Gals* 20 yo nephew had surgery for his spina bifida - and a few days later he coded and was unable to be brought back. Donna had a very close relationship with him and his mother. The memorial service for him was early this week. Went as well as could be expected.

*cashmeregmas* mother passed away Sunday morning. They are having a couple of memorial services- one in Ohio and one in Canada. Currently clearing out her mothers house. Daralene is unsurprisingly very tired and beginning to notice the stress she has been under.

*bulldog* heard from the neurosurgeon about her back. She will require surgery at some time in the future and in the meantime she will keep dealing with it as well as she can at home so she can avoid the trips to and from the neurosurgeons.

*pearlone* is back and has posted but will be mainly reading for now - a long road to recuperate ahead of her as she is healing very slowly.

*Rookies* eyes are still causing problems- she is starting to think it might be yarn! Hoping it is just one that she has and not wool.

*Marianne* ended up being checked in ER after the car accident (last weeks TP) before being given the OK to fly home - bruised and concussion but clearly not a major concern as she was allowed to fly .

*Gwens* wrist was not broken just sprained so to slowly increase her use of it and decrease time in splint to avoid stiffness as well as a ball to strengthen the wrist. Wont worry checking ribs as no treatment for broken ribs anyway.

*nittergma* has a SIL and 2 friends recently diagnosed with cancer. Her SILs outlook is not good while the friends sound hopeful at this stage. *sugarsugars* DD has a 21 yo friend who had a heart transplant recently but is currently fighting for his life.

*Bubba Love* is still waiting to be told what her options for treatment are - saw someone Monday only to be told to return next Monday.

*Railyns* DH was rushed to hospital with sharp chest pains. Feeling better but he is staying in for further tests.

*Lurker* has heard that Bronwyn (DD) is in hospital having surgery but no further details - hadnt told Julie to avoid worrying her. Bronwyn is home and Julie has spoken to her but is none the wiser as to what was going on.

OTHER THINGS

*nicho* has had her DD visiting then DB and his wife - as well as working fulltime for a few weeks and getting sick! A month till her trip to the US.

*Railyn* was without phone, computer, TV etc for over a week but these are now up and running. Have a lot of sorting to do - including working out what to keep, as they had no time to do this before they moved. Sorting out after the move is now harder than ever with the new health scare of DH. *Stella* has been forced to move after 16 years in her rented property following the divorce of the owner - moves on October 1st. And *Martina* is getting closer to being able to move into her place - maybe within a couple of weeks.

*Sugarsugar's* mum has shown signs of mental improvement & Denise was able to do a simple crossword with her.

PHOTOS

4 - *Gagesmom* - Classic cars
8  *Rookie* - Recliner and fabric sample
9 - *Bubba Love* - Little Sarah
13 - *Swedenme* - Love you to the moon & back
15 - *Nico* - Flowers
17  *Caren* - Crochet haunted house (+ link)
30 - *Swedenme* - Minion longies
32 - *Tami* - DS, DH & DD with their engines
33 - *Lurker* - Haul from closing down LYS
34  *Gagesmom* - Gage's new Minecraft hat
34  *Lurker* - Black swan
36  *Melyn* - Fox in the garden
36  *Gagesmom* - Prize items
38  *Lurker* - Yarn funny
42  *Lurker* - Funny
43 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
46  *Lurker* - 3 Guernseys
54 - *Bubba* - Owl basket
54 - *Caren* - DM's house with new ramps
56 - *Gagesmom* - Pig hat
58 - *Lurker* - Sunset (from June's sister's blog)
59 - *Lurker* - Guernsey sleeve
61 - *Lurker* - Completed Gansey
62 - *Lurker* - Family photo
71 - *Swedenme* - Dinosaur hat

RECIPES

14 - *Tami* - Tami's Easy Bread Recipe
15 - *Nico* - Impossible passionfruit pie (link)
21 - *Bonnie* - Filled buns
47 - *Lurker* - Ketchup

CRAFTS

1 - *Sam* - Crochet peppermint swirl afghan (link)
3 - *Caren* - Scarf pattern (link)
6 - *Sugarsugar* - Baby afghan (link)
16 - *Sugarsugar* - Loopy love blanket tutorial (link)
30 - *Bonnie* - Minion inspired patterns (link)
34 - *Sam* - Crochet owl baby shoes (link)
55 - *Sam* - Crochet tote + crochet slippers (links)
63 - *Sam* - Banana split booties (link)
63 - *Sam* - How to dye yarn (link)
64 - *Bonnie* - Gansey pattern (link)
71 - *Rookie* - Mary Maxim scrub it yarn (link)
72 - *Sam* - How To Crochet the Linen Stitch (link)

OTHERS

2 - *Sam* - Sleep problems (link)
6 - *Sugarsugar* - Poem 'When I'm an old lady'
32 - *Lurker * - El Nino this year (link)
34 - *KatyNora * - Shiba inu (link)
44  *Bonnie* - Sea buckthorn (link)
48 - *Rookie* - Canning guide (link)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks again for getting us started, Sam & Summary folk!

While I am not looking forward to winter, I do love fall, and the thought that it's nearly soup & baking season for me is cheery. We aren't quite there yet--temps still in the 80s.

Next Friday we have a wedding to attend; Bub's ex & her fiancee are having a small ceremony with a lunch after. I got a sub for my work hours, so I'm good to go. 

DD & her friend are going to the Renaissance Fair this weekend, which should be fun for them. They've been working on costumes.

My blocked pieces are dry, so I have to weave in ends and get pictures. Hope that's tomorrow.

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well here we are again . Don't know how I got to Friday again it seems like it was only Monday yesterday . Youngest is off to unniversity on Monday hope he likes it 
Sam I watched Grantchester and Endeavour and enjoyed them both and happy to say both are coming back 

Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a surprise to see that the Tea Party has already begun. After a week of first a virus and then absolutely awful back pain, I feel just fine today. How wonderful it is to be without severe pain. I must be careful so that I don't upset the cart and not overdo. We are still in the 90's here and needing rain desperately. Almost all the doors in the house are sticking, which is a bad sign for more foundation problems. I don't recall such a dry summer and the grass and bushes are suffering. So sorry for those who have lost loved ones; others whose dear ones are not weel and the many others with all sorts of problems. Praying for healing and comfort for all those going through these difficult times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are good aren't they - the brits do such a great job on mysteries. --- sam

(


Swedenme said:


> Well here we are again . Don't know how I got to Friday again it seems like it was only Monday yesterday . Youngest is off to unniversity on Monday hope he likes it
> Sam I watched Grantchester and Endeavour and enjoyed them both and happy to say both are coming back
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you 81brighteyes - what have you been doing? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> What a surprise to see that the Tea Party has already begun. After a week of first a virus and then absolutely awful back pain, I feel just fine today. How wonderful it is to be without severe pain. I must be careful so that I don't upset the cart and not overdo. We are still in the 90's here and needing rain desperately. Almost all the doors in the house are sticking, which is a bad sign for more foundation problems. I don't recall such a dry summer and the grass and bushes are suffering. So sorry for those who have lost loved ones; others whose dear ones are not weel and the many others with all sorts of problems. Praying for healing and comfort for all those going through these difficult times.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they are good aren't they - the brits do such a great job on mysteries. --- sam
> 
> (


Too good especially this time of year . I do like watching a good mystery 
Lewis is back which is another spin off from Morse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like that one also. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Too good especially this time of year . I do like watching a good mystery
> Lewis is back which is another spin off from Morse


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just making sure I get the notifications, thanks Sam and the team!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam! I especially like the sound of the Ham & Potato soup made in the slow cooker, but I can't believe we are heading in to soup weather already. :shock: It was a really nice day here today and hopefully tomorrow's to be ok as well. Heading for bed now, talk to you all again tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah ha ha ha! Now I have an ad for "wedding guest dresses." LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Soup , stew and oven meal weather. Yum. Still over 85 during day but cool and nice at night.
Pea soup sounds great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have tornado warnings south of us - the news is running the alerts non stop. This is closer to PupLover than to us so I'm praying that she and her family are safe.

Sam, the recipes all sound great this week; sure sign that I'm sitting here hungry and not knowing what to eat. I made acorn squash last night so will eat the other half with some chicken that I also baked. I found some 3 citrus marmalade and I used that in the squash cavity as it baked and then made a sauce with it and some brown sugar & butter and yummm---tasted good on the chicken too.

Eyes are the best they've been in the last two weeks so I think avoiding the Woolspun yarn from JoAnn's is helping. I made another scrubbie today and a black spider web out of crochet cotton. I think I'll make a white web also and do some other projects not using anything with wool in it. I've never had a reaction before and I've used pure very little processed wool for the baskets that I felted and had no problem with those. I'm hoping that it's just the dyes and not the fiber itself.

Thanks, Ladies for the summaries; they are so helpful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This week has gone by fast. I am keeping a bit busy with knitting group, knitting classes and work. I will be super busy this weekend with working and trying to get some chores done. I haven't caught up with last weeks tea party so I am going back to read some more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Markng my spot. Sam the sunflower nut butter bars sound really good. I buy the chocolate covered sunflower seeds at Joanes here. Going to try the bacon wrapped potatoes this coming week, Amy and I were just talking about wrapping tatter tots with bacon. 

Thank you ladies for the summeries. 

Healing thoughts for those in need of them. Hugs to those that have lost loved ones. 
Let's start out with a (((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Markng my spot. Sam the sunflower nut butter bars sound really good. I buy the chocolate covered sunflower seeds at Joanes here. Going to try the bacon wrapped potatoes this coming week, Amy and I were just talking about wrapping tatter tots with bacon.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summeries.
> 
> ...


I am joining you and others in the ((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))). Let us know how the bacon wrapped potatoes turn out.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just tuning in to save my spot. Visiting nurse here for first time today. Know this will help me out alot. So sorry to hear of all the difficulties some of our members are enduring, passings of loved ones, diagnosises of cancer and others unpleasant diseases. Blessings and prayers sent to all for spiritual ad physical healing.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs to all. Thanks Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Really enjoy reading them although cooking them will need to wait. Thanks again to the summary ladies for their cotinued work to keep us all up to date.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am joining you and others in the ((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))). Let us know how the bacon wrapped potatoes turn out.


I will and of I remember I'll get a photo before we eat them.

Today I made easy orange chicken. I diced up a chicken breast marinated it in 1 tablespoon each of soy sauce and wine vinegar 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger for 1/2 hour. Coated it in potato stretch and fried it in a pan. In sauce pan I mixed 4ounces of orange marmalade 3 ounces of orange juice 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger and 1/8 teaspoon sesame oil stir in 1 teaspoon potato starch. Heated it until thick. Served it with jasmine rice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheri I am so glad you have the nurse coming in now. I'm doubly glad to see you are able to post some. Are you and Ken going to be able to get help disposing of your house, etc. and then head back to FL before winter hits your area?



pearlone said:


> Just tuning in to save my spot. Visiting nurse here for first time today. Know this will help me out alot. So sorry to hear of all the difficulties some of our members are enduring, passings of loved ones, diagnosises of cancer and others unpleasant diseases. Blessings and prayers sent to all for spiritual ad physical healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual the recipes are great Sam. I've saved a few of them to hopefully make soon like the butternut squash soup. Also thanks to our ladies of the summary; just a job you have taken ahold of and so appreciated,

Just realize that te age on my pattern had flipped over and I was making the mate t the fingerless gloves sing the wrong pattern. Now I've got to frog 7 rows. Better than having to completely frog it. Off to rip, rip, rip a stitch at a time. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will and of I remember I'll get a photo before we eat them.
> 
> Today I made easy orange chicken. I diced up a chicken breast marinated it in 1 tablespoon each of soy sauce and wine vinegar 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger for 1/2 hour. Coated it in potato stretch and fried it in a pan. In sauce pan I mixed 4ounces of orange marmalade 3 ounces of orange juice 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger and 1/8 teaspoon sesame oil stir in 1 teaspoon potato starch. Heated it until thick. Served it with jasmine rice.


Yum!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As usual the recipes are great Sam. I've saved a few of them to hopefully make soon like the butternut squash soup.  Also thanks to our ladies of the summary; just a job you have taken ahold of and so appreciated,
> 
> Just realize that te age on my pattern had flipped over and I was making the mate t the fingerless gloves sing the wrong pattern. Now I've got to frog 7 rows. Better than having to completely frog it. Off to rip, rip, rip a stitch at a time. TTYL


Oh no, a frogged owl!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum!!


Thank you. 😊😊😉


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD and I decided to make peanut butter cookies. I'd been thinking about them for a couple of days, so...I'm a weakling. LOL But they are soooooo good!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, yes I am still around, not a lot of time spare, even though I am now on my own. DS I troduced me to a couple of online games, and boy, you lose track of time on them.

Have been busy also making stck for stall, adding pocket pets and stuffed toys so busy knitting and crochet to get some made.

Also just getting over painful and foul cold, needed antibiotics for inflamation of thought glands and nuclear waste gung ib throat.

Read the summary, hugs to all, especially thoee with recent departures and serious health dramas.

Am currently at market, lunch time lul, so thought I would get on and get started with this weeks ktp.

Vack later, Heather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just tuning in to save my spot. Visiting nurse here for first time today. Know this will help me out alot. So sorry to hear of all the difficulties some of our members are enduring, passings of loved ones, diagnosises of cancer and others unpleasant diseases. Blessings and prayers sent to all for spiritual ad physical healing.


Glad you have the visiting nurse coming in to help.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will and of I remember I'll get a photo before we eat them.
> 
> Today I made easy orange chicken. I diced up a chicken breast marinated it in 1 tablespoon each of soy sauce and wine vinegar 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger for 1/2 hour. Coated it in potato stretch and fried it in a pan. In sauce pan I mixed 4ounces of orange marmalade 3 ounces of orange juice 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger and 1/8 teaspoon sesame oil stir in 1 teaspoon potato starch. Heated it until thick. Served it with jasmine rice.


Yummy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, yes I am still around, not a lot of time spare, even though I am now on my own. DS I troduced me to a couple of online games, and boy, you lose track of time on them.
> 
> Have been busy also making stck for stall, adding pocket pets and stuffed toys so busy knitting and crochet to get some made.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Heather. Hope the cold settle. There have been nasty colds going around down here as well. Vick was commenting the other day that the others had had a couple of colds each - and hte two who have wroked in hospitals as usual had not picked them up. Really does seem to help immunity- and ofcourse asx we protect people more and more immunity will drop. 
But you need to balance it with being sensible- improved hygiene has had a huge impact on decreasing disease rates (along with last weeks topic of immunisation) but I suspect that we are now going to extremes. My suspcion is two major factors involved. One is the fear of being sued if anyone picks up anything from you and pushing of anti bacterials by big companies wanting to convince us we need their products.

I've managed to copy more recipes than I will get through! 2 from Sam and Carens chicken (like Kate I thought the Crock pot potatoe and ham soup sounded good)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very good - i think the person who invented paper plates should be made a saint. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will and of I remember I'll get a photo before we eat them.
> 
> Today I made easy orange chicken. I diced up a chicken breast marinated it in 1 tablespoon each of soy sauce and wine vinegar 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger for 1/2 hour. Coated it in potato stretch and fried it in a pan. In sauce pan I mixed 4ounces of orange marmalade 3 ounces of orange juice 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger and 1/8 teaspoon sesame oil stir in 1 teaspoon potato starch. Heated it until thick. Served it with jasmine rice.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for recipes and summaries. Hugs to all (whether you need them or not!)

DD and DGS visited this afternoon. I played with DGS while DD put together new desk and desk chair. Love them. Found them on sale at Office Depot. Desk has glass top and three shelves on left side with black metal frame. i had been using a library table with a kitchen stool/chair that was way to high and very uncomfortable. This just fits in a spot in my bedroom. Perfect!!!!

Looking forward to an early morning water exercise class and swimming a few laps tomorrow. I've found it quite easy to continue my water stuff from the new digs. That and working west of the Twin Cities has so far been no problem. We are going into Homecoming week--a very big thing at the U. There will be the football game, a parade, a dance competition among the sororities (House Moms will go and cheer them on.) Will celebrate DD#2's birthday Sunday at brunch. My baby will be 41!!! She's the one who has adopted my Anniecat who is doing moderately well. I'm planning a visit next Tuesday.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sam those are some really good sounding dishes, love the winter squashes. saw several i want to give a try when i can taste stuff again. i have had the sniffles. now into the coughing bit. but i feel better today.
we as a family are still grieving, my sister from nashville, just went home, it was good to hang with her, for 3 mornings, she, mom and my other niece had breakfast together or lunch and spent many hrs together. was just good company, nothing going on, just everyone being comfortable. Kolby the younger bro. of keagan went back to school and said it was good to be back with his friends. This is going to take time, some good days and then some sad times. 
thank you all for the prayers and thoughts. 
i am working again on the slouch hat for a neice, then on to winter headband for another, mom, niece and i are planning a quick trip to nashville to help my sister and her daughter get ready for the big barn wedding in Knoxville. we are gonna help get center pieces done and what ever else and just chill some. will be a good break. later


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
Been absent today
Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment. 

Then tonight I find out one of our families dear friends his nephew committed suicide. I am heart broken. His name was Royce and he was a great guy. He had a baby last year and I can't even make myself believe that he is gone. I don't know what to say other then he is gone to soon. He always made me smile and laugh and I will miss him dearly. 

I have to go to bed. Talk to you tomorrow. Take care. Hugs to all. And don't forget to tell the people you care about just how much you do. Tomorrow is never promised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

life does have a way of continuing on and this is probably a good thing - things getting back to the norm - as kolby going back to school - in some ways i think it makes it easier to deal with the grief which in my experience never goes away - it just gets to be a bit easier in time. warm blessings to you and yours and everyone makes it back home to continue their lives. a barn wedding - tell us more. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam those are some really good sounding dishes, love the winter squashes. saw several i want to give a try when i can taste stuff again. i have had the sniffles. now into the coughing bit. but i feel better today.
> we as a family are still grieving, my sister from nashville, just went home, it was good to hang with her, for 3 mornings, she, mom and my other niece had breakfast together or lunch and spent many hrs together. was just good company, nothing going on, just everyone being comfortable. Kolby the younger bro. of keagan went back to school and said it was good to be back with his friends. This is going to take time, some good days and then some sad times.
> thank you all for the prayers and thoughts.
> i am working again on the slouch hat for a neice, then on to winter headband for another, mom, niece and i are planning a quick trip to nashville to help my sister and her daughter get ready for the big barn wedding in Knoxville. we are gonna help get center pieces done and what ever else and just chill some. will be a good break. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about royce - suicide is so hard on those left behind with all the questions and not being able to answer them. healing energy to you and your friends. do talk about your panic attack - maybe he can help you see the trigger so it won't happen again. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
> Been absent today
> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry about royce - suicide is so hard on those left behind with all the questions and not being able to answer them. healing energy to you and your friends. do talk about your panic attack - maybe he can help you see the trigger so it won't happen again. --- sam


From me too, Mel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I decided to make peanut butter cookies. I'd been thinking about them for a couple of days, so...I'm a weakling. LOL But they are soooooo good!


I've been having thoughts of peanut butter cookies too...guess I'll be making some tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five free ebook recipe books - downloadable. --- sam

http://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Main-Dish-Casserole-Recipes/Easy-Tater-Tot-Casserole-Recipes-Ways-Free-eCookbook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - crochet - baby dress - hey darowil. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Baby-Clothes/Adorable-Crocheted-Baby-Dress


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
> Been absent today
> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> ...


Tough day for your Melody- it might be aone off anxiety attack but not helped by the terrible news about Royce. One little baby who will never know Dad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Soup , stew and oven meal weather. Yum. Still over 85 during day but cool and nice at night.
> Pea soup sounds great.


I a the only one in my house who likes pea soup with big chunks of ham in and some mustard stirred in , its Swedens favourite soup and I love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I will and of I remember I'll get a photo before we eat them.
> 
> Today I made easy orange chicken. I diced up a chicken breast marinated it in 1 tablespoon each of soy sauce and wine vinegar 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger for 1/2 hour. Coated it in potato stretch and fried it in a pan. In sauce pan I mixed 4ounces of orange marmalade 3 ounces of orange juice 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger and 1/8 teaspoon sesame oil stir in 1 teaspoon potato starch. Heated it until thick. Served it with jasmine rice.


That sounds and looks delicious, think I might give it a try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks for recipes and summaries. Hugs to all (whether you need them or not!)
> 
> DD and DGS visited this afternoon. I played with DGS while DD put together new desk and desk chair. Love them. Found them on sale at Office Depot. Desk has glass top and three shelves on left side with black metal frame. i had been using a library table with a kitchen stool/chair that was way to high and very uncomfortable. This just fits in a spot in my bedroom. Perfect!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to an early morning water exercise class and swimming a few laps tomorrow. I've found it quite easy to continue my water stuff from the new digs. That and working west of the Twin Cities has so far been no problem. We are going into Homecoming week--a very big thing at the U. There will be the football game, a parade, a dance competition among the sororities (House Moms will go and cheer them on.) Will celebrate DD#2's birthday Sunday at brunch. My baby will be 41!!! She's the one who has adopted my Anniecat who is doing moderately well. I'm planning a visit next Tuesday.


Sounds like you are busy but enjoying your new job . Have you settled in to your new home and how are the girls nice and polite hopefully 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - crochet - baby dress - hey darowil. --- sam
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Baby-Clothes/Adorable-Crocheted-Baby-Dress


Thanks Sam that looks lovely


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am joining you and others in the ((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))). Let us know how the bacon wrapped potatoes turn out.


I'm in too! (((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> sam those are some really good sounding dishes, love the winter squashes. saw several i want to give a try when i can taste stuff again. i have had the sniffles. now into the coughing bit. but i feel better today.
> we as a family are still grieving, my sister from nashville, just went home, it was good to hang with her, for 3 mornings, she, mom and my other niece had breakfast together or lunch and spent many hrs together. was just good company, nothing going on, just everyone being comfortable. Kolby the younger bro. of keagan went back to school and said it was good to be back with his friends. This is going to take time, some good days and then some sad times.
> thank you all for the prayers and thoughts.
> i am working again on the slouch hat for a neice, then on to winter headband for another, mom, niece and i are planning a quick trip to nashville to help my sister and her daughter get ready for the big barn wedding in Knoxville. we are gonna help get center pieces done and what ever else and just chill some. will be a good break. later


So sorry to hear of the death in your family if one so young. My sincere condolences I know how much it means to have family with you. Thinking of you and sending Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry. Doing all this on the phone. Didn't think I hit send twice.....but apparently. 

quote=Southern Gal]sam those are some really good sounding dishes, love the winter squashes. saw several i want to give a try when i can taste stuff again. i have had the sniffles. now into the coughing bit. but i feel better today.
we as a family are still grieving, my sister from nashville, just went home, it was good to hang with her, for 3 mornings, she, mom and my other niece had breakfast together or lunch and spent many hrs together. was just good company, nothing going on, just everyone being comfortable. Kolby the younger bro. of keagan went

So sorry to hear of the death in your family if one so young. My sincere condolences I know how much it means to have family with you. Thinking of you and sending Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
> Been absent today
> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> ...


So sorry about the panic attack and loss of such a precious young life. This will be so hard for family and friends to deal with. Prayers for all of you. Wise words at the end.

Hope your doctor can help you Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am joining you and others in the ((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))). Let us know how the bacon wrapped potatoes turn out.


Me too.....

Thanks Sam and ladies for another new week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, that is so wonderful that your mother is doing word puzzles. I hope she continues to improve. She sounds like a special lady. Hugs to her from Hartville, Ohio.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the opening and for the special KTP summaries. Means the world to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren, wonderful cook that you are, you will soon grace England with your skills. Wonderful that we can still keep in contact


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, yes I am still around, not a lot of time spare, even though I am now on my own. DS I troduced me to a couple of online games, and boy, you lose track of time on them.
> 
> Have been busy also making stck for stall, adding pocket pets and stuffed toys so busy knitting and crochet to get some made.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again Heather. Sorry to hear that you have had a bug. I am glad you have been kept busy. You sound happier. Hows the little home?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
> Been absent today
> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> ...


Oh no, that is so tragic. Hugs to you. Sorry to hear about the panic attack also. Take care.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam..You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful recipes and tips for the use of orange peels..Thank You. Did your Morning Glories ever amount to anything?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, that is so wonderful that your mother is doing word puzzles. I hope she continues to improve. She sounds like a special lady. Hugs to her from Hartville, Ohio.


Thanks and huge hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I decided to make peanut butter cookies. I'd been thinking about them for a couple of days, so...I'm a weakling. LOL But they are soooooo good!


You are not being a weakling at all. I have been wanting to make peanut butter cookies lately, not sure why I can't even eat them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yummy


Thank you. It's good to hear from you, you sound much happier now. Online games can really take up aot of your time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks very good - i think the person who invented paper plates should be made a saint. --- sam


Thank you! I will be making this again, yesterday I sort of just put this together. I will add a touch more ginger next time. Paper plates are very helpful for busy times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, a frogged owl!!


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds as if this move & job have really fit the bill. I imagine the girls are really liking you, too. Your new desk and chair sound great. Enjoy rooting for the girls at the dance competition.


machriste said:


> Thanks for recipes and summaries. Hugs to all (whether you need them or not!)
> 
> DD and DGS visited this afternoon. I played with DGS while DD put together new desk and desk chair. Love them. Found them on sale at Office Depot. Desk has glass top and three shelves on left side with black metal frame. i had been using a library table with a kitchen stool/chair that was way to high and very uncomfortable. This just fits in a spot in my bedroom. Perfect!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to an early morning water exercise class and swimming a few laps tomorrow. I've found it quite easy to continue my water stuff from the new digs. That and working west of the Twin Cities has so far been no problem. We are going into Homecoming week--a very big thing at the U. There will be the football game, a parade, a dance competition among the sororities (House Moms will go and cheer them on.) Will celebrate DD#2's birthday Sunday at brunch. My baby will be 41!!! She's the one who has adopted my Anniecat who is doing moderately well. I'm planning a visit next Tuesday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sorlenna and Jeanette one of you just need to send me some! Love peanut butter cookies.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've been having thoughts of peanut butter cookies too...guess I'll be making some tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds and looks delicious, think I might give it a try


Thank you. The sauce would go nicely over baked chicken too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sorlenna and Jeanette one of you just need to send me some! Love peanut butter cookies.


There my problem is solved I could some of the cookies your way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren, wonderful cook that you are, you will soon grace England with your skills. Wonderful that we can still keep in contact


Thank you sister of my heart. I have been told I have been nominated to cook the Christmas turkey this year. 😱😰 I may need to practice with a few chickens first. I am glad I can still keep contact with everyone. 
Hugs for you and your family. You take care of yourself don't be over doing things.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam And ladies for the new Tea Party. 
Take care Mel and talk over with your doctor all of your problems. 
Everyone else is in my prayers and has my best wishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh boy, off to the Trail of a Hundred Giants, the southern most Sequoia grove. One of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There my problem is solved I could some of the cookies your way.


LOL....I'll be waiting!

:lol:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are busy but enjoying your new job . Have you settled in to your new home and how are the girls nice and polite hopefully
> Sonja


I do feel settled in here and very comfortable. The girls are very busy and very independent, but always warm and polite. I have told them that my aim was to be present to them in whatever way it was they wanted it to be. So far, this has proved to be a wonderful life choice for me. I just love my little two rooms and always look forward to being at home in them. I don't feel crowded and there's really nothing I gave away that I miss. I know there will probably be some stressful times, but so far it's less than I expected.

Mel, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. Suicide is simply one of the most difficult losses to deal with. It is so sad to think of anyone in a place so desperate. The temptation is always to try to understand or to wish we had been able to do something when in reality, the only person who could explain is gone. I'm glad you are going to talk with your doctor about the panic attach. You have really dealt with a lot over the year; I'm hoping things will be looking up for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never heard of stirring in some mustard in ham and pea soup - i am going to try it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I a the only one in my house who likes pea soup with big chunks of ham in and some mustard stirred in , its Swedens favourite soup and I love it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - not sure what i did wrong - will try again next year. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Sam..You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful recipes and tips for the use of orange peels..Thank You. Did your Morning Glories ever amount to anything?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is an advertisement, but a really nice one:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i never heard of stirring in some mustard in ham and pea soup - i am going to try it. --- sam


I haven't heard of it either but it does sound like it would be good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i never heard of stirring in some mustard in ham and pea soup - i am going to try it. --- sam


I use a Swedish mustard which is a fairly mild mustard just enough to give it a bit of a kick but definitely not hot . thats just my preference


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you take pictures - are you taking maya? how is she doing since her vet visit? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Oh boy, off to the Trail of a Hundred Giants, the southern most Sequoia grove. One of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I do feel settled in here and very comfortable. The girls are very busy and very independent, but always warm and polite. I have told them that my aim was to be present to them in whatever way it was they wanted it to be. So far, this has proved to be a wonderful life choice for me. I just love my little two rooms and always look forward to being at home in them. I don't feel crowded and there's really nothing I gave away that I miss. I know there will probably be some stressful times, but so far it's less than I expected.
> 
> Mel, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. Suicide is simply one of the most difficult losses to deal with. It is so sad to think of anyone in a place so desperate. The temptation is always to try to understand or to wish we had been able to do something when in reality, the only person who could explain is gone. I'm glad you are going to talk with your doctor about the panic attach. You have really dealt with a lot over the year; I'm hoping things will be looking up for you.


 I'm glad that you feel you have made the right decision , you sound happy when you talk about it , your two rooms sound perfect just for you . I hope you are very happy living and working there 
Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you 81brighteyes - what have you been doing? --- sam


Hi back Sam, So nice for you to ask. Well, up until Thursday, I was more in bed than out due to the nasty back. I'm going to do some painting (not walls -- creative painting such as an eagle, arctic fox, some Christmas designs) as well as knitting still another of Mairanne's baby sweater. I do charity knitting and these are wonderful to give for Newborns In Need. I am also going to knit another pair of socks using my favorite way: The Magic Loop. Surely is easier on arthritic hands than double points. I love knitted socks during the winter because I have very cold feet (but a warm heart!). How are you coming along with your socks? You are goona' love them when you finish, so persevere. It will be worth it this winter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sorlenna and Jeanette one of you just need to send me some! Love peanut butter cookies.


They might be a little stale by the time they arrive! That is, if any are left over to send. :mrgreen: I sent half a dozen or so with DD for her and friend today.

We came home from breakfast out (and then a detour "just to look" at more motorcycles) to find no water pressure--seems there's an emergency repair going on in the next block.  The person at the water authority customer service said maybe another hour/hour and a half and it should be back on. Bother.

Mel, so sorry to hear about the young man's passing. I have lost two family members to suicide and it's devastating. Hope your panic attacks stay away and your doc can address them as soon as possible (been there, too). Hugs to you.

Healing thoughts for all in need--must get to the store for cat food at some point or the Boys are going to be quite upset with me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so sorry. Panic attacks are no fun and I'm glad you are getting help.
Sorienna, sorry you lost family due to suicide. 
Trees were great. I didn't bring Maya, Sam. I was in someone else's car. It's a 2 1/2 hr. Trip each way so she snuggled on couch with DH and watched football.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste, glad you are happy with your decision.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished the owl fingerless gloves. Now going to try some linen yarn I purchased. Have a pattern for spa accessories and it recommends using the linen yarn. If it goes well I plan on making sets for my DDs for Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes, I'm thinking I will try the granola bars first, GD loves to help bake & they love granola bars.
Thanks for the great summaries ladies.

Bright eyes & Heather, sorry you have both been under the weather, hope all is well soon.

Mel, sorry to hear of your bad day, hope the doctor can help with the anxiety. So sorry about your friends suicide, always the hardest type of death to deal with.

We didn't get home until suppertime, we went from Saskatoon out 40 miles to DHs cousins for a visit, stayed overnight. We had been wanting to get there so thought when we were so close we shouod visit as they go to Arizona for the winter. I bought a dishwasher but it won't be delivered until the end of next week, they didn't keep the one in stock thst DH thought would last longest for the $$ so will be washing dishes for a few days..
GKs arrived 1/2 hr after we got home & are here til suppertme Monday.
Hopefully it's nice enough tomorrow to get them outside some of the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ma Christie, it's great that you are enjoying your new home & job.

Desert Joy, sounds like you had an interesting outing today, so many great things to see in the world.

Sorleena, I don't think there are many people who remain such good friends after a divorce to attend the others wedding, that must make life much easier, especially if there are children.
So are you going to start motorcycling? You certainly live in a better location for it than us.
Have you tried the peanut butter cookie recipe on the Kraft PB jar? The easiest & best ones I've eaten. GD insists we make them often. Before someone asks I'll post the recipe.

1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg

Mix, roll in 24 one inch balls, place on cookie sheet, flatten with fork.
Bake 15 minutes at 350. Do nit over Ake.
I usually throw in a handful of chocolate chips too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might not want to watch the whole thing - it is kind of long - but thought mary and matthew might enjoy the watermelon. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-dad-makes-daughter-promise-not-to-have-boyfriends-her-response-had-me-rolling?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1150&utm_content=8Inline-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10pm here and I have just finished reading the last ktp and caught up here. 

It is Fergus Fall Fair weekend. How can you tell? Well it has been cold and raining all weekend. Stayed in my jammies and knit. Got 1 pair of slippers finished and another pair started. Shelley who ordered the. (10pair) said no rush. I would like to get a few pair made here and there before winter.

I am hoping it will be nice tomorrow so e can take Gage to the fair.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So young Royce (mid 20's) moves out west earlier this year and he has a baby girl earlier in the year as well. Now his mom and family have to get him home. I feel for them. I agree.....it must be so hard when you feel as though that is your only option. But I feel that it is so selfish in a way as well. This person is gone. His daughter will never know him. Only through pictures and stories. It is so hard on those left behind to pick up the pieces and try to carry on. 

This is the 3rd suicide this year or such young people committing suicide. 3 people from our town. As a community we are a wreck. I truly do hope he is at peace. &#128519;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So young Royce (mid 20's) moves out west earlier this year and he has a baby girl earlier in the year as well. Now his mom and family have to get him home. I feel for them. I agree.....it must be so hard when you feel as though that is your only option. But I feel that it is so selfish in a way as well. This person is gone. His daughter will never know him. Only through pictures and stories. It is so hard on those left behind to pick up the pieces and try to carry on.
> 
> This is the 3rd suicide this year or such young people committing suicide. 3 people from our town. As a community we are a wreck. I truly do hope he is at peace. 😇


It's not unusual to have a cluster of suicides; something I became painfully aware of after our nephew's son committed suicide at 17. It will always be painful. It truly is a result of deep depression and there's rarely anyting that anyone could have done; even professionals are plagued with not always being aware. I wish more was being done for mental health.

You have my deepest sympathies on the loss. I hope that you are doing better -- be frank with the Dr. next week; anti-anxiety medications can work wonders.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> Then tonight I find out one of our families dear friends his nephew committed suicide. I don't know what to say other then he is gone to soon. He always made me smile and laugh and I will miss him dearly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> life does have a way of continuing on and this is probably a good thing - things getting back to the norm - as kolby going back to school - in some ways i think it makes it easier to deal with the grief which in my experience never goes away - it just gets to be a bit easier in time. warm blessings to you and yours and everyone makes it back home to continue their lives. a barn wedding - tell us more. --- sam


sam your a wise soul, yes i think it was the best thing for kolby to go be with his friends and try to get back to what is now going to be normal. since he has been big enough he has pushed his brother and though they had their battles, they were always in it together. time i think is going to be the thing, not to make it go away, but so we can deal with it.
if you are interested the barn where the wedding will be is on line. THE WRENS NEST, Murfreesboro, TN. Chelsea and Justin are being married out doors in the meadow, then the doings is all inside the barn, dancing upstairs, bon fires after with smores bars set up at the two fire pits. gotta get new batteries and new card for my camera.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I don't think there are many people who remain such good friends after a divorce to attend the others wedding, that must make life much easier, especially if there are children.
> So are you going to start motorcycling? You certainly live in a better location for it than us.
> Have you tried the peanut butter cookie recipe on the Kraft PB jar? The easiest & best ones I've eaten. GD insists we make them often. Before someone asks I'll post the recipe.
> 
> ...


She has become a friend of mine, and yes, it is unusual but nice that we all get along (the children are grown).

Am I going to motorcycle? Nope. He has one, but he wanted to see the three wheel models. They're...interesting, but I have never been on a motorcycle in my life and probably won't ever be.

That recipe sounds interesting--will have to copy it out and try it sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep working on my socks - i am frogging a couple of rows - i'm not pleased with how they look. i will finish them hopefully before winter is over. lol sending you tons of healing energy to help heal your back and keep it from hurting. may we see some pictures as you are doing you creative painting please - we love pictures.

cold feet - warm heart 
feet stink - no sweetheart. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Hi back Sam, So nice for you to ask. Well, up until Thursday, I was more in bed than out due to the nasty back. I'm going to do some painting (not walls -- creative painting such as an eagle, arctic fox, some Christmas designs) as well as knitting still another of Mairanne's baby sweater. I do charity knitting and these are wonderful to give for Newborns In Need. I am also going to knit another pair of socks using my favorite way: The Magic Loop. Surely is easier on arthritic hands than double points. I love knitted socks during the winter because I have very cold feet (but a warm heart!). How are you coming along with your socks? You are goona' love them when you finish, so persevere. It will be worth it this winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep working on my socks - i am frogging a couple of rows - i'm not pleased with how they look. i will finish them hopefully before winter is over. lol sending you tons of healing energy to help heal your back and keep it from hurting. may we see some pictures as you are doing you creative painting please - we love pictures.
> 
> cold feet - warm heart
> feet stink - no sweetheart. --- sam


Where does that one come from, Sam?

or is it a Sam special!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might be selfish - maybe - but it is possible to reach a place where that doesn't matter - all you want is peace of mind. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So young Royce (mid 20's) moves out west earlier this year and he has a baby girl earlier in the year as well. Now his mom and family have to get him home. I feel for them. I agree.....it must be so hard when you feel as though that is your only option. But I feel that it is so selfish in a way as well. This person is gone. His daughter will never know him. Only through pictures and stories. It is so hard on those left behind to pick up the pieces and try to carry on.
> 
> This is the 3rd suicide this year or such young people committing suicide. 3 people from our town. As a community we are a wreck. I truly do hope he is at peace. 😇


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw this first some time ago, but it is still funny:

http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it might be selfish - maybe - but it is possible to reach a place where that doesn't matter - all you want is peace of mind. --- sam


And sadly a young man is more likely to succeed, than a young woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all!! Sam thank you for getting us all going once again, Ladies, thank you for the summary. 
Yesterday was Davids birthday, so we went to Denver so he could go to Bass Pro Shops and get some flies for flyfishing, he got plenty and spent plenty, we spent the night then went up to the Rocky Mountain National Park this morning so he could fish, we hiked a good 6+ miles all in all today and he got some great fishing in, no solid bites, but he did have plenty teasing him. My allergies kicked up a ruckus, I took my allergy med this morning but something in the Park sure did set them off horribly, I was so glad to get home and take a benadryl, starting to feel normal again, but the nose is still running like a raging river, at least my eyes are not swollen anymore and the sneezing has stopped. 

Julie, I hope that you get some answers from Bronwyn soon, and that it wasn't anything major, though any surgery is worrysome. 

Hoping that Railyns DH is fine, and that Nittergmas SIL will do much better than expected, and that Bubba Love finds out what her treatment plan is and that it goes well. 

Wonderful news that Cathy's mum is doing so much better, hoping that she continues to improve. 

Julie, I hope that none of us have to deal with losing hearing or eyesight. 

Okay, I need to go back to page one and read, but I think it will wait until tomorrow, Benadryl has kicked in big time and I'm fighting to keep my eyes open. 
Love and hugs. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a great place to have a wedding. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam your a wise soul, yes i think it was the best thing for kolby to go be with his friends and try to get back to what is now going to be normal. since he has been big enough he has pushed his brother and though they had their battles, they were always in it together. time i think is going to be the thing, not to make it go away, but so we can deal with it.
> if you are interested the barn where the wedding will be is on line. THE WRENS NEST, Murfreesboro, TN. Chelsea and Justin are being married out doors in the meadow, then the doings is all inside the barn, dancing upstairs, bon fires after with smores bars set up at the two fire pits. gotta get new batteries and new card for my camera.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the way i always heard the rhyme - it's like -

curiosity killed the cat 
satisfaction brought him back. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where does that one come from, Sam?
> 
> or is it a Sam special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!! Sam thank you for getting us all going once again, Ladies, thank you for the summary.
> Yesterday was Davids birthday, so we went to Denver so he could go to Bass Pro Shops and get some flies for flyfishing, he got plenty and spent plenty, we spent the night then went up to the Rocky Mountain National Park this morning so he could fish, we hiked a good 6+ miles all in all today and he got some great fishing in, no solid bites, but he did have plenty teasing him. My allergies kicked up a ruckus, I took my allergy med this morning but something in the Park sure did set them off horribly, I was so glad to get home and take a benadryl, starting to feel normal again, but the nose is still running like a raging river, at least my eyes are not swollen anymore and the sneezing has stopped.
> 
> *Julie, I hope that you get some answers from Bronwyn soon, and that it wasn't anything major, though any surgery is worrysome.*
> ...


I rang Bronwen when I got home from church, she had not told me because she found it embarrassing. when I asked her directly she told me very fast the full medical term, the only thing I can recall is that it was Laproscopic- I have talked about it with Joyce in Utah, given her much greater medical knowledge. It is both serious and painful as a condition. But I feel it would be wrong to say exactly what it is, here.
I would hope I can get to the end of my life with both hearing and eyesight intact, but of course none of us knows what our fate will be.
Glad the allergies are subsiding, and that otherwise it was a good outing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the way i always heard the rhyme - it's like -
> 
> curiosity killed the cat
> satisfaction brought him back. --- sam


Both times I am unfamiliar with the second line!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think it matters. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And sadly a young man is more likely to succeed, than a young woman.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy - hope you feel better in the morning.

happy birthday to david. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!! Sam thank you for getting us all going once again, Ladies, thank you for the summary.
> Yesterday was Davids birthday, so we went to Denver so he could go to Bass Pro Shops and get some flies for flyfishing, he got plenty and spent plenty, we spent the night then went up to the Rocky Mountain National Park this morning so he could fish, we hiked a good 6+ miles all in all today and he got some great fishing in, no solid bites, but he did have plenty teasing him. My allergies kicked up a ruckus, I took my allergy med this morning but something in the Park sure did set them off horribly, I was so glad to get home and take a benadryl, starting to feel normal again, but the nose is still running like a raging river, at least my eyes are not swollen anymore and the sneezing has stopped.
> 
> Julie, I hope that you get some answers from Bronwyn soon, and that it wasn't anything major, though any surgery is worrysome.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think it matters. --- sam


Just that the family of a young man are more likely to have to cope with his death, a young woman has to learn to go on living, hopefully. When you have frequented the mental hospitals as often as I have had to, you inevitably meet the ones that have botched the attempt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Hi back Sam, So nice for you to ask. Well, up until Thursday, I was more in bed than out due to the nasty back. I'm going to do some painting (not walls -- creative painting such as an eagle, arctic fox, some Christmas designs) as well as knitting still another of Mairanne's baby sweater. I do charity knitting and these are wonderful to give for Newborns In Need. I am also going to knit another pair of socks using my favorite way: The Magic Loop. Surely is easier on arthritic hands than double points. I love knitted socks during the winter because I have very cold feet (but a warm heart!). How are you coming along with your socks? You are goona' love them when you finish, so persevere. It will be worth it this winter.


Glad to hear your back is a little better . I too like to use the magic loop , one of the best things I've learned 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, so sorry. Panic attacks are no fun and I'm glad you are getting help.
> Sorienna, sorry you lost family due to suicide.
> Trees were great. I didn't bring Maya, Sam. I was in someone else's car. It's a 2 1/2 hr. Trip each way so she snuggled on couch with DH and watched football.


Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the way i always heard the rhyme - it's like -
> 
> curiosity killed the cat
> satisfaction brought him back. --- sam


That is how i heard both of these. I knew a fellow that had stinky feet and he didn't have a sweetheart, or at least not a steady one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all 8:05 am here and the sun is shining. Going to get up and get us a quick breakfast. I want to get to the fair early as it is the last day. Have a good day and I will check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all 8:05 am here and the sun is shining. Going to get up and get us a quick breakfast. I want to get to the fair early as it is the last day. Have a good day and I will check in later.


Have fun at the fair. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

O M G!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I saw this first some time ago, but it is still funny:
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I've been reading but not posting - I've been busy knitting. I made a hat for Lili and am starting the mittens, then will do leg warmers. Then a hat for DD#2 - she requested a slouch hat (she has a lot of hair) for walking across the very cold and windy campus of the local community college that she attends. I bought some beautiful light purple wool and alpaca at the KAP to use for it. Just have to get out the swift and ball winder and wind it up, then decide which pattern I'm going to use. I found three I really like - decisions, decisions!

I'm at DD#1's today - she and her DH have gone wine tasting for their anniversary which was on Tues. So the girls will go to church with me, then lunch and Lili will take a nap (and maybe Grandma, too). Katie has some chores to do while Lili is sleeping. Rob made us a casserole and salad for our dinner - I'm expecting them home about 8 p.m. Long day, but I don't have to babysit Mon. or Tues, so it's ok.

Well, I'd best get going and get the girls and myself ready for church. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, sounds like a nice family day. Looking forward to seeing your slouch hat. I think I'll make one this winter.
Julie, hoping Bronwen well and her condition is healed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal, sounds like a fun wedding, that will be good for your family after the sadness.

Kaye, too bad the allergies tried to spoil what sounds like a great outing. Happy Birthday to David.

Julie, I'm glad you found out what's going on with DD, hope she's on the mend soon.

Well, must get moving, GKs need to get dressed so they can get on with the day. Have a good one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, sounds like a nice family day. Looking forward to seeing your slouch hat. I think I'll make one this winter.
> Julie, hoping Bronwen well and her condition is healed.


Thanks, Joy! It may be with her for the rest of her life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Southern Gal, sounds like a fun wedding, that will be good for your family after the sadness.
> 
> Kaye, too bad the allergies tried to spoil what sounds like a great outing. Happy Birthday to David.
> 
> ...


She sounded very tired, DGD at 12 1/2 years, was throwing a real wobbly because Bronwen had not done a whites wash, and taking no account of the fact that her mother had been in hospital, Bronwen just did not have her usual resilience.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


That sounds positive- sure its good to have him home and feeling better. He might end up better than before his chest pain even.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. * Friends are such a blessing!*


They are indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds positive- sure its good to have him home and feeling better. He might end up better than before his chest pain even.


You're up late, Margaret!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all 8:05 am here and the sun is shining. Going to get up and get us a quick breakfast. I want to get to the fair early as it is the last day. Have a good day and I will check in later.


Hope you are having a lovely time at the fair Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


I'm glad your husband is home and slept well . I hope he feels lots better 
I would think you slept better too 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She sounded very tired, DGD at 12 1/2 years, was throwing a real wobbly because Bronwen had not done a whites wash, and taking no account of the fact that her mother had been in hospital, Bronwen just did not have her usual resilience.


It's hard to be resilient when you're in pain or tired after surgery and anesthetics...at 12-1/2, I might even suggest that she learn to do some laundry. I know I was doing laundry at that age as well as cleaning, ironing and cooking and especially if Mom was laid up for some reason.

Hope Bronwen heals and that the ongoing condition is treatable successfully.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


Thank the Lord for hearing and answering the prayers. So good to hear that he's doing fine and hope that the good news continues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's hard to be resilient when you're in pain or tired after surgery and anesthetics...at 12-1/2, I might even suggest that she learn to do some laundry. I know I was doing laundry at that age as well as cleaning, ironing and cooking and especially if Mom was laid up for some reason.
> 
> Hope Bronwen heals and that the ongoing condition is treatable successfully.


Oh I agree! Bronwen was doing her own laundry from about ten years old, by the time I had been able to hire-purchase an automatic. I am thinking a lot of my grousing about Bronwen has been my not knowing the amount of pain she has to have been in, Flyty1n says it is a very painful condition. DGD was being a typical pre-teen- but it was the first time I happen to have overheard her in full flight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I agree! Bronwen was doing her own laundry from about ten years old, by the time I had been able to hire-purchase an automatic. I am thinking a lot of my grousing about Bronwen has been my not knowing the amount of pain she has to have been in, Flyty1n says it is a very painful condition. DGD was being a typical pre-teen- but it was the first time I happen to have overheard her in full flight.


If it is what I am thinking it is from my understanding a painful condition. Sorry her daughter was having a tantrum, but that is normal for her age really. She was also perhaps worried about her Mum and not able to show it. At least you have a better idea now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> If it is what I am thinking it is from my understanding a painful condition. Sorry her daughter was having a tantrum, but that is normal for her age really. She was also perhaps worried about her Mum and not able to show it. At least you have a better idea now.


I don't feel at liberty to say exactly what it is, but you were a nurse, as well, weren't you, Mary? Doesn't take a lot of imagination to work out why she was so embarrassed. But I have been feeling very angry at what her father meeted out at us, and after ten years of harrassment, ended up with my losing custody, when Bronwen herself was only 12.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you found the right carpet, yet, Martina?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't feel at liberty to say exactly what it is, but you were a nurse, as well, weren't you, Mary? Doesn't take a lot of imagination to work out why she was so embarrassed. But I have been feeling very angry at what her father meeted out at us, and after ten years of harrassment, ended up with my losing custody, when Bronwen herself was only 12.


I was, Julie. Her father sounds a selfish man, but you can only deal with what is happening now . Your anger is justified, but is he really worth the time spent even thinking of him?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news railyn - sending tons of healing energy to dh to get him on the mend and back in the pink quick. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I was, Julie. Her father sounds a selfish man, but you can only deal with what is happening now . Your anger is justified, but is he really worth the time spent even thinking of him?


I know, dear! Just I had a very significant recall of something that triggered the sequence of events in 1970- 71, I had not realised how long it can take to recover fully from pneumonia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, yes, you are knitting looser. Looks lovely.
Maya and I had short walk today as it was already high 80's by the time I got home from my meeting. Still nice to get out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the hat, Sonja! 

Speaking of hats, I just got out of my "knitting purgatory." LOL I had a small ball of yarn, and I was determined to use it up, as it had been around here for years...started a hat in late April (in the car), tried a pattern, didn't like it, frogged and started over, tried another pattern...frogged again and started over with just a simple stockinette in mind, as it's a variegated yarn. Since it was on size 2 needles (it's baby yarn), I needed 160 stitches in the round, and I only worked on it when I was between projects or just wanted something mindless...today I finally finished! 12, 952 stitches. Yes, for a hat. Ha ha. But it should be warm and it did turn out nice. Now to figure out what to work on next. Maybe some socks...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, yes, you are knitting looser. Looks lovely.
> Maya and I had short walk today as it was already high 80's by the time I got home from my meeting. Still nice to get out.


Thank you Joy 
And mishka would have liked a short walk this morning . We had an argument about it and I won , she can be a lazy pudding sometimes 
Definitely turning autumn here still nice during the day but a little chilly on the mornings


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you sister of my heart. I have been told I have been nominated to cook the Christmas turkey this year. 😱😰 I may need to practice with a few chickens first. I am glad I can still keep contact with everyone.
> Hugs for you and your family. You take care of yourself don't be over doing things.


Will we get to see a picture of your lovely turkey? We will love to continue reading your posts and seeing your pictures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


I love this one. The first one was cute, but this one is so much better.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I so agree, Mary, about Sonja's dinosaur hat. Great job!!

Ohio Joy

We are having a lovely, sunny day but the temps are a bit brisk and colder tomorrow.

Back later, I hope.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


You are very blessed. Praying for continuing recovery for DH. So blessed that the doctors found out what was wrong and could repair it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ma Christie, it's great that you are enjoying your new home & job.
> 
> Desert Joy, sounds like you had an interesting outing today, so many great things to see in the world.
> 
> ...


I haven't made those cookies, but I have tasted them and they are very good. Wonderful for those who are gluten free as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up here from the last few days. I was so tired yesterday that I went to sleep at 6:30 in the evening. I was up at 2:30 this morning and off to work by 3:30. As I was getting into my car to go to work, I heard lots of sirens. The road I take to get to work was blocked off by rescue equipment as a car hit a utility pole and live wires were on the road. I took some side streets to bypass the mess and off to work I went. My hands are tender after tearing apart equipment and rebuilding them today. It is more challenging than what I usually do. I learn a lot from doing it though. 
I believe that I will probably work a 21 day stretch before my next day off. I am about 1/3 of the way there so I will do what I can and still get some rest along the way.
My DH just told me that there is a special prayer session at the church on Thursday evening for little Bella who just turned 3 years old. Her big surgery is next Monday. We don't know how long she will be in the hospital. She will have a port put in as well as some type of external valve device so the family can flush her colon daily while she sits on a potty during the procedure. She is suppose to sit on a potty for 45 minutes during this procedure. That will be a challenge for a 3 year old. She has taken well to the life vest that shakes her little body to loosen up junk in the airway. I believe she may also be having surgery for the GJ feeding tube as well. Unfortunately, her intestines don't do well with the surgeries and that causes complications for the recovery phase. So much for such a tiny body to endure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


Very cute, your first one was nice too even if it was a bit tight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


Looking really good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Will we get to see a picture of your lovely turkey? We will love to continue reading your posts and seeing your pictures.


When I roast the turkey I will be sure to post photos of it and I will still post after I've Moved.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful dinosaur hat and glad Sorlena got out of her purgatory. Good on both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang Bronwen when I got home from church, she had not told me because she found it embarrassing. when I asked her directly she told me very fast the full medical term, the only thing I can recall is that it was Laproscopic- I have talked about it with Joyce in Utah, given her much greater medical knowledge. It is both serious and painful as a condition. But I feel it would be wrong to say exactly what it is, here.
> I would hope I can get to the end of my life with both hearing and eyesight intact, but of course none of us knows what our fate will be.
> Glad the allergies are subsiding, and that otherwise it was a good outing.


That's okay, I know what that is, I'm glad she's home and recovering, and at least she told you. 
 Me too, my poor aunt and my uncle, both my dads siblings, have macular degeneration, so I'm doing everything that the doc told me to do to try to prevent myself from getting it, they said it's easily preventable with a good vitamin, lots of dark leafy greens, and sunglasses, as well as a tinted lense for computer work. 
The allergies are better, we think it's the poison sumac, there was a lot around and Marla said it has a lot of pollen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I roast the turkey I will be sure to post photos of it and I will still post after I've Moved.


If you disappear for too long off of here, we'll send the national guard to look for you. 
Love your pics and posts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> When I roast the turkey I will be sure to post photos of it and I will still post after I've Moved.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God you got him to the hospital and that they were able to fix te blockage. And yes, you do seem to rest so much better in your own bed. Glad he is healing well now.


Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is great looking. I thought the first attempt was good but this one is fantastic.



Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's okay, I know what that is, I'm glad she's home and recovering, and at least she told you.
> Me too, my poor aunt and my uncle, both my dads siblings, have macular degeneration, so I'm doing everything that the doc told me to do to try to prevent myself from getting it, they said it's easily preventable with a good vitamin, lots of dark leafy greens, and sunglasses, as well as a tinted lense for computer work.
> The allergies are better, we think it's the poison sumac, there was a lot around and Marla said it has a lot of pollen.


Except, I now know it is very painful, and I feel bad for not realising something was up. But she gave no hint.
mmmm, maybe I should ask for tinted glasses when I can afford a new set of reading glasses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You're up late, Margaret!


I missed this comment as I headed of to bed straight after!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


Second time with Fair Isle and you change the pattern!
It does look better (not that the first one looked badI prefer the placement of theses ones as well the others looked too high on the hat). Gwetting the tension right is so hard with Fair Isle. Mum never did Fair Isle becuase she never could get the tension right- and she was a big knitter. Stopped a number of years ago. Every now and then decides to try again. BOught yarn and needles the other week for her forth coming great grand child but hasn't yet started!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm so glad to hear they found Rays problem & got it fixed so quickly. I think everyone rests better in their own bed.

Sonja, lovely hat, some little one will love it.

I've just got the GKs off to bed. I'm pooped, we did some clean up in the garden this afternoon. I was very surprised to find quite a few small cucumbers, probably 2.5 gallons, I'm going to make yumyum pickles with them tomorrow & put them in a gallon jar for the family reunion next summer. I think I will also do a gallon of dilled carrots as I have lots f them.
I cooked up a large pot of tomatoes & put them through a sieve to remove the skins, they are ready to. be canned in the morning too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I missed this comment as I headed of to bed straight after!


lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the dinosaur hat. I know am 8 yr old girl who would love it.&#128077; 

Railyn I am so happy to hear that hubby is home. Good thing you got him to the hospital.

We had a great day at the fair. I will post pics tomorrow as I am tired and phone is almost dead.

Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a terrific hat sonja - great job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rest easy caren - thanksgiving turkey is the easiet meal in the world to make - i have done it many times - if i can do it - you can. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> When I roast the turkey I will be sure to post photos of it and I will still post after I've Moved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you disappear for too long off of here, we'll send the national guard to look for you.
> Love your pics and posts.


Belated happy birthday to David. I couldn't dissapear for long, I'd miss everyone too much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> rest easy caren - thanksgiving turkey is the easiet meal in the world to make - i have done it many times - if i can do it - you can. --- sam


I think it's more it isn't my kitchen and I don't know the oven. I'll have to make sure I bake cookies or something to check things out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I so agree, Mary, about Sonja's dinosaur hat. Great job!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy and Mary ,I am going to try a snowman one next but I think it's a bit more complicated . Maybe I should try it on nights like this when I just can't sleep 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy and Mary ,I am going to try a snowman one next but I think it's a bit more complicated . Maybe I should try it on nights like this when I just can't sleep
> Sonja


Good morning Sonja. I'm sure you will do a lovely job as always. I used to do my best knitting on nights I couldn't sleep, the house was quiet no one to interupt me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She sounded very tired, DGD at 12 1/2 years, was throwing a real wobbly because Bronwen had not done a whites wash, and taking no account of the fact that her mother had been in hospital, Bronwen just did not have her usual resilience.


Glad you have finally managed to talk to Bronwyn even though there was a tantrum going on in the background.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds positive- sure its good to have him home and feeling better. He might end up better than before his chest pain even.


RE Railyn's DH........ ditto. Thanks goodness he is ok again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


Wow! That looks great Sonja. Arent you clever, changing a graph pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if the first one isn't to your liking the second one will be. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy and Mary ,I am going to try a snowman one next but I think it's a bit more complicated . Maybe I should try it on nights like this when I just can't sleep
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you have finally managed to talk to Bronwyn even though there was a tantrum going on in the background.


There certainly was! I really felt for Bronwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness that is great looking. I thought the first attempt was good but this one is fantastic.


Thank you Gwen Caren and Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Second time with Fair Isle and you change the pattern!
> It does look better (not that the first one looked badI prefer the placement of theses ones as well the others looked too high on the hat). Gwetting the tension right is so hard with Fair Isle. Mum never did Fair Isle becuase she never could get the tension right- and she was a big knitter. Stopped a number of years ago. Every now and then decides to try again. BOught yarn and needles the other week for her forth coming great grand child but hasn't yet started!


Second time in the round , I have knit a few items flat . I think it's my favourite type of knitting . I like seeing the picture appear . Although when I knit a cardigan to go with the hat . I was thinking of just using a top down pattern so I will have to do the same with the graph that could be a challenge😄
I hope your mum does decide to knit something I bet it will be lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm so glad to hear they found Rays problem & got it fixed so quickly. I think everyone rests better in their own bed.
> 
> Sonja, lovely hat, some little one will love it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
I am not surprised you are pooped ,I should have read your post a few hours ago when I couldn't sleep reading about how busy you get always makes me tired just thinking about it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a terrific hat sonja - great job. --- sam


Thank you Sam and Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja. I'm sure you will do a lovely job as always. I used to do my best knitting on nights I couldn't sleep, the house was quiet no one to interupt me.


Morning to you to Caren 
I missed you early on I was to busy sneezing and itching. 
I get to irritable with myself to knit when I can't sleep and last night my allergies kicked in so I wasn't happy at all and now at 8am I'm yawning away wishing I was asleep 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if the first one isn't to your liking the second one will be. --- sam


The children in the nursery will love me making these hats as I give them my try out knits for the dolls /teddies

Thank you Cathy . I only changed the graph slightly

Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness no wonder you are pooped! You put in several days work in one day in my opinion. What are yumyum pickles? The dilled carrots sound interesting too. Are they a kind of pickle or just a way of canning the carrots?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm so glad to hear they found Rays problem & got it fixed so quickly. I think everyone rests better in their own bed.
> 
> Sonja, lovely hat, some little one will love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone (actually almost lunchtime, now that I look at the clock! :shock: ) I couldn't sleep either last night, Sonja, pity we couldn't have got together! :lol: A bit cloudy here today, but dry and not cold, and I've just read in the paper that we are expecting an Indian summer over the next few weeks (to make up for the normal summer that never happened this year? :lol: ) but they are warning that this could also be the worst winter since 1950....Caren bringing her weather with her? :lol: Better get myself into gear (literally as I'm still in my dressing gown) and go to the supermarket, plus I have an ironing to do...oh well, at least I'm not at work! {{{hugs}}} to all who need them, 
Kate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am joining you and others in the ((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))))))))))))). Let us know how the bacon wrapped potatoes turn out.


I'm in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it's more it isn't my kitchen and I don't know the oven. I'll have to make sure I bake cookies or something to check things out.


Assuming its James' you will be using it soon will be yours! But yes it will take time getting used to it and Christmas isn't far away to get used to the litchen and oven.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> I am not surprised you are pooped ,I should have read your post a few hours ago when I couldn't sleep reading about how busy you get always makes me tired just thinking about it
> Sonja


Thats a good idea- we could copy and paste a list of the efforts of Bonnie, Mary and Betty and quickly fall asleep. No idea how they manage to get any knitting in around everything else they do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning to you to Caren
> I missed you early on I was to busy sneezing and itching.
> I get to irritable with myself to knit when I can't sleep and last night my allergies kicked in so I wasn't happy at all and now at 8am I'm yawning away wishing I was asleep
> Sonja


I'm like Caren- I rather like it when I don't sleep (well as long as it doesn't happen too often)! Somehow I get so much more done during the night than during the day in the same time! Used to find hte same thing while studying as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!

When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting. 

Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, happy DH home.
Gwen, hope the change in meds help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


Hadn't amyone given you pain relief for the ribs? If it was thought that you had broken ribs they should have given you some- both for your comfort but to also secrese the cahnce of developing pneumonia because you can't breathe freely.
At least having the RA under control helps. Take the meds for your ribs regularly- you get much better releif if taken before the pain gets really bad and it is important to keep the pain under control.
As for Sydney its just as well he is not my dog- I would have throttled him by now!

ANd now I'm off to bed so see you all tomorrow.
Don't think I said yesterday that my footy team lost so our season is now over. Was very disappointed at the way we played but very pleased they got as far as they did- much further than almost anyone would have expected half way through the season.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


I'm so sorry Jackie . What a mess and as it was there mess they should have made room for you today even if it meant them working a little longer 
I hope everything finally gets sorted tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the new TP opening. Lots of good recipes again. The spaghetti squash particularly sounds good. I made some stuffed peppers on the weekend and put them in the freezer.

Mel - Having a panic attack must feel awful. So sad about Royce's death. Condolences to the family.

NanaCaren - you mention potato stretch in your recipe. Is it something like instant potatoes?

Am waiting for a call from the Vet. Kitty is back in because she's dehydrated. Doesn't sound good. Puppy is also at groomer's so I'm going to have a busy afternoon picking everyone up.

Going back to read more before I go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone (actually almost lunchtime, now that I look at the clock! :shock: ) I couldn't sleep either last night, Sonja, pity we couldn't have got together! :lol: A bit cloudy here today, but dry and not cold, and I've just read in the paper that we are expecting an Indian summer over the next few weeks (to make up for the normal summer that never happened this year? :lol: ) but they are warning that this could also be the worst winter since 1950....Caren bringing her weather with her? :lol: Better get myself into gear (literally as I'm still in my dressing gown) and go to the supermarket, plus I have an ironing to do...oh well, at least I'm not at work! {{{hugs}}} to all who need them,
> Kate.


 It was rainy here this morning then stopped when I got back with dog and sun came out so it's been a nice day 
I will gladly take the Indian summer weather but I think you can keep the worst winter since 1950 . I would like a winter exactly the same as last year 
One of areas driest winters on record 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats a good idea- we could copy and paste a list of the efforts of Bonnie, Mary and Betty and quickly fall asleep. No idea how they manage to get any knitting in around everything else they do.


I think if we copy and paste a list of the efforts of all 3 we would sleep for a week 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


 Oh oh Sydney is in the dog house again 😄did he have a really innocent look on his face 
I'm glad some medication is working Gwen , hopefully once you start taking the changed round meds you will be pain free 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness no wonder you are pooped! You put in several days work in one day in my opinion. What are yumyum pickles? The dilled carrots sound interesting too. Are they a kind of pickle or just a way of canning the carrots?


Yumyum pickles are sliced cucumbers in a sweet sugar/vinegar brine, kind f bread & butter pickles-Bicks brand calls them yumyum & that's what my recipe says.
Dilled carrots are in the same brine as dill pickles, just use carrots instead of cucumbers, I think they may be a Saskatchewan thing as my relatives in Ontario had never heard of them. My MIL used to mix cucumbers, green beans & carrots in the same jars, all are good. Maybe because some years they didn't get cucumbers here- now with the new hybrid breeds we almost always get some cucumbers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a good idea- we could copy and paste a list of the efforts of Bonnie, Mary and Betty and quickly fall asleep. No idea how they manage to get any knitting in around everything else they do.


Not really that busy, I think I'm slowing own as I used to work full time & still get this stuff done, now I have trouble keeping up with the home stuff.
I got the tomatoes done -11jars -this morning & have the cucumbers soaking, they sit in a salt brine for 3 hrs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


I agree with Sonja, their screw up, they should have fit you in today. Good grief! Hope the appointment tomorrow goes well & you get some answers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


I'd suggest that they get their act together -- if they can't get that right, ask them how you can be confident in anything else they do. So sorry you have to wait longer. Is this a consult on the surgeon and what he suggests doing? Hope you have some less intrusive options.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe they left you in such pain all this time. I'm glad you've finally gotten some good drugs. No one should have to suffer. Great that the new RA drug is doing it's job.
As to Sydney, I guess you can be grateful he didn't eat the couch again. What a dog! You are a more patient woman that I would be.



Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had more rain last night, just when it was looking like the combines might be qble to get moving again. Sky isnt looking good now & theres a cold nasty wind today. Wish we would get indian summer.
Well, I have a doctors appointment this afternoon to see the results of my fasting bloods a couple of weeks ago, so must get on my way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back from the dentist and mouth/jaw is sore. Had a root canal today and prep for a crown. Getting down to being almost done.

I'm thinking of all of our UK friends as I watch the Great British Baking contest -- I'm hungry now for a trifle, some macaroons and meringue. We have a cookie here that we call macaroons and they aren't anything like those that I saw on the show or have had from a fancy bakery in the city. But, they just may have to do for today:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/CoconutCornflake.htm


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you. Sorry to vent over a small thing ,it's just your mind is ready then you have to reset it all over again. I had a good talking to myself after these offices are really busy , I make mistakes so does everyone else. Told myself no time for a pity party we have a really nice day so get out and walk before it turns to not so nice.
I haven't heard of dill carrots and bean ,will have to see if I can make them next year. I wonder if you can use the small bagged eating carrots ?
I'm going to try to make butternut squash soup this fall. Tried it for the first time last year and really like it. So will look for a easy good reciepe and we will go from there.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Rookie the appointment will tell me what they need to do and when.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you. Sorry to vent over a small thing ,it's just your mind is ready then you have to reset it all over again.


 I don't think it's a small thing when they've already kept you waiting a week. Vent away as you need to.

Gwen, my goodness. I hope the meds are doing their job and you're taking it easy.

Healing thoughts for all else in need of them. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went back to bed this morning for a few hours.

Been knitting all day and I am now on the 4th pair of slippers from the order of 10.

I go to the dr on Wednesday morning. Will be discussing my panic attack and the anxious feeling that I can't shake.

Here are some photos from the fair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went back to bed this morning for a few hours.
> 
> Been knitting all day and I am now on the 4th pair of slippers from the order of 10.
> 
> ...


I am about to head back to bed myself- finally catching up on sleep- maybe the phenergan is working-
love your photos, Mel, flatter in Fergus than I had realised.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yumyum pickles are sliced cucumbers in a sweet sugar/vinegar brine, kind f bread & butter pickles-Bicks brand calls them yumyum & that's what my recipe says.
> Dilled carrots are in the same brine as dill pickles, just use carrots instead of cucumbers, I think they may be a Saskatchewan thing as my relatives in Ontario had never heard of them. My MIL used to mix cucumbers, green beans & carrots in the same jars, all are good. Maybe because some years they didn't get cucumbers here- now with the new hybrid breeds we almost always get some cucumbers.


We can buy pickles that have cucumbers, carrots, red bell pepper and garlic clove in the jar. I like them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone (actually almost lunchtime, now that I look at the clock! :shock: ) I couldn't sleep either last night, Sonja, pity we couldn't have got together! :lol: A bit cloudy here today, but dry and not cold, and I've just read in the paper that we are expecting an Indian summer over the next few weeks (to make up for the normal summer that never happened this year? :lol: ) but they are warning that this could also be the worst winter since 1950....Caren bringing her weather with her? :lol: Better get myself into gear (literally as I'm still in my dressing gown) and go to the supermarket, plus I have an ironing to do...oh well, at least I'm not at work! {{{hugs}}} to all who need them,
> Kate.


A bad winter with 2 grandchildren, I guess you will be knitting fast to keep them warm. I have heard so many mixed messages on how our winter will be. I guess I will wait and see what it really will be.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thats a good idea- we could copy and paste a list of the efforts of Bonnie, Mary and Betty and quickly fall asleep. No idea how they manage to get any knitting in around everything else they do.


I knit during breaks at work. Not a lot of knitting time for me. Today I was busy working standing on my feet all day. Fortunately, DH is using his last vacation day of the year so he did wash dishes today. We were warned today that we will be expected to work 10 hour days Saturday - Tuesday coming up. I expected it so I have already planned on it. Soon I will cook up some dinner and then think about getting some sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a good time, Melody. I love fall festivals.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy and Mary ,I am going to try a snowman one next but I think it's a bit more complicated . Maybe I should try it on nights like this when I just can't sleep
> Sonja


You will do just fine. Have you seen the cat hats on Ravely? Instead of a pompom on the top of the hat, some people have put a knitted cat's tail. The hats are so cute. Then there are the sheep hats as well. I love knitting pictures onto hats and sweaters. It is so much fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it's more it isn't my kitchen and I don't know the oven. I'll have to make sure I bake cookies or something to check things out.


I am sure your new family will enjoy you testing out the oven in preparation for the holiday meal! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...So glad you got some pain medicine. Broken ribs are not fun. I do hope they heal correctly. You are brave to "allow" Sydney to knit with your good yarn. Naughty dog.

Time to get busy and get some things done around the home. Take care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, happy DH home.
> Gwen, hope the change in meds help.


Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Rookie the appointment will tell me what they need to do and when.


Thanks for sharing --- praying and hoping that it's the minimal intervention.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We are home from the engine show. I took very few photos but I will try to post a few later. I will probably steal a few from DDs face book post. I am so stiff today so have not done the laundry. I do t think I would have made it up the steps if I had gone down to put a load in. Instead, I went to my favorite craft store and found some beads that they had not carried before and that my closest bead store has very few of and in larger containers at a better price. Then I went to the local bulk food store for yeast and bread flour. The rest of the afternoon has been spent watching NCIS and catching up with last weeks TP. Oh and I washed the car at the car wash. 

Prayers for all in need, especially for Railyn's DH. 

Off to catch up here. Some good sounding recipes. The potato soup really sounds good! Thanks for the summary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am just marking my place. Have to go back and catch up on the last tp then come here.
> Been absent today
> Went grocery shopping with my friend Ellen. I don't really know what happened but I suffered a panic attack in the check out line. I have not had one for several years. I take meds for my anxiety disorder and this one hit me like a ton of bricks. By the time we got to the car she put me in and did my seat belt up and I just cried and cried on the way home. I will discuss this with the doctor on Tuesday at my appointment.
> 
> ...


Sending you hugs and a bubble to feel safe in. I am sorry to hear of the suicide.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I am feeling very blessed. DH is home and feeling much better. He had a heart catherization (Spelling?} and discovered than one of the grafts he had almost 2 years ago was 100% blocked. 2 stints were put in. He had a problem with bleeding post op but the nurses got it controlled so he didn't have to go back to surgery. He came home last evening and said he had a good nights sleep. Amazing with ones own bed does. I thank you for you kind words and prayers. Friends are such a blessing!


I am so glad to hear this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a second try at hat . I think I've improved some and I changed the dinosaur graph slightly


Great looking hat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy - is the sore on brantley's foot going to be a problem? hope your change in meds gives you some relief. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like the right hand does not know what the left hand is doing in that office. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


I am sorry to hear the ribs are broken after all, and you are having trouble with sciatica. Can you manage to lay/sit on a tennis ball for a few seconds where the pain is the worst? If you can, it will open the area where the nerve is pinched and release it. And ice ice ice. Been there many times and this along with chiropractic is the only thing that works. In fact it is what finally fixed it when I had it off and on for 3 years. I think the chiropractor I had at the time was an idiot that made things worse so you would come back and spend more money before he made you better.

Shame on Sydney messing up your knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


Breath taking!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> T
> 
> Am waiting for a call from the Vet. Kitty is back in because she's dehydrated. Doesn't sound good. Puppy is also at groomer's so I'm going to have a busy afternoon picking everyone up.
> 
> Going back to read more before I go.


\

So sorry to hear that kitty is having problems again. I wonder if her remission was short lived and she needs to be on insulin. Prayers for both of you .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Re: Bubba Loves messed up appointment. I am sorry they made that mistake. I agree that you should have been seen today anyway. Also agree that if they make mistakes like that, can they do the rest of the job properly. We only have two big group of heart specialists here. One tied to the local hospital. Several years ago when I was taking my parents to several appointments a week in addition to cleaning up a septic mess I. Their basement, my dr wanted me to have a stress test. As usual the heart specialist conglomerate couldn't/ wouldn't answer the phone when the dr office called to schedule my appointment. So they faxed the orders over with instructions to call my cell in huge highlights Needless to say they called my house and left a message with a scheduled appointment that I could not keep because it interfered with my parents appointments. We played phone tag for 3 days before I talked to a real person. I was furious. I told them if the office staff could not follow instructions how could I trust the Drs? I cancelled the appointment. I then stooped into my DD's office to tell them what had happened. My dr heard my voice and came to the window. Said what's wrong you aren't supposed to be here. She told me I would not be taking it as I would not pass it for as angry as I was. Still am. Every time I called the same place for dad I had to leave a message. Prayers going your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you. Sorry to vent over a small thing ,it's just your mind is ready then you have to reset it all over again. I had a good talking to myself after these offices are really busy , I make mistakes so does everyone else. Told myself no time for a pity party we have a really nice day so get out and walk before it turns to not so nice.
> I haven't heard of dill carrots and bean ,will have to see if I can make them next year. I wonder if you can use the small bagged eating carrots ?
> I'm going to try to make butternut squash soup this fall. Tried it for the first time last year and really like it. So will look for a easy good reciepe and we will go from there.


I wouldn't say it's a small thing , you have enough to worry about without the delay.

I don't think I would use the mini carrots for dills, I think they may be treated with something to keep them from spoiling. I've used bigger carrots & cut them in pieces so would use those instead. If you have a farmers market, that's probably the best place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy lovely photos, somewhat like the giant cedars in the Cathedrl Forrest on Vancouver Island.

Melody, looks like you had a great time at the fair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*BubbaLove*Vent away. Sometimes I don't think the doctor offices know their head from a hole in the ground. I'm glad they are not making you wait another week and will see you tomorrow. Oh and Jackie I see you are hunting for a simple butternut squash soup recipe; Sam posted one at the beginning of this tea party that sounds good that I'm going to try.

*Darowl* They did give a script for tramadol however it really didn't give any relief so I quit taking it at the first of this week. Last night I just reached my threshhold and couldn't bear it any more.



Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> NanaCaren - you mention potato stretch in your recipe. Is it something like instant potatoes?
> 
> Am waiting for a call from the Vet. Kitty is back in because she's dehydrated. Doesn't sound good. Puppy is also at groomer's so I'm going to have a busy afternoon picking everyone up.
> 
> Going back to read more before I go.


It should say potato starch, you could use corn starch instead.

I hope kitty feels better and it isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I partially blame myself for Sydney and his "knitting escapade". I have got to start crating him if I'm going to be gone for any length of time. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe they left you in such pain all this time. I'm glad you've finally gotten some good drugs. No one should have to suffer. Great that the new RA drug is doing it's job.
> As to Sydney, I guess you can be grateful he didn't eat the couch again. What a dog! You are a more patient woman that I would be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Tell Gage I used to LOVE the big slides like that. I know you had a great time.


gagesmom said:


> Went back to bed this morning for a few hours.
> 
> Been knitting all day and I am now on the 4th pair of slippers from the order of 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen those before but hesitated to try them....don't know why. May have to pick some up next time I see them.


pacer said:


> We can buy pickles that have cucumbers, carrots, red bell pepper and garlic clove in the jar. I like them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning to you to Caren
> I missed you early on I was to busy sneezing and itching.
> I get to irritable with myself to knit when I can't sleep and last night my allergies kicked in so I wasn't happy at all and now at 8am I'm yawning away wishing I was asleep
> Sonja


I would not be able to knit if my allergies acted up. I do the samething by the time I should be getting up I am ready to go back to sleep. I used to get upset when I couldn't sleep then I realized I could get more done without people asking questions or wanting something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! How I would love to see this in person! Magnificient nature!


sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley's foot is going to be fine. Doc said it looked like a blood blister that got infected a little. Lanced it, put antibiotic on it and up his dosage of an antibiotic.


thewren said:


> sending you both tons of healing energy - is the sore on brantley's foot going to be a problem? hope your change in meds gives you some relief. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sky was in rare form tonight with pinks, blues and black clouds. Yet out front it was just blue and white. Those black clouds remind me of early snow clouds, never seen them with pink though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.

On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.



tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear the ribs are broken after all, and you are having trouble with sciatica. Can you manage to lay/sit on a tennis ball for a few seconds where the pain is the worst? If you can, it will open the area where the nerve is pinched and release it. And ice ice ice. Been there many times and this along with chiropractic is the only thing that works. In fact it is what finally fixed it when I had it off and on for 3 years. I think the chiropractor I had at the time was an idiot that made things worse so you would come back and spend more money before he made you better.
> 
> Shame on Sydney messing up your knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone (actually almost lunchtime, now that I look at the clock! :shock: ) I couldn't sleep either last night, Sonja, pity we couldn't have got together! :lol: A bit cloudy here today, but dry and not cold, and I've just read in the paper that we are expecting an Indian summer over the next few weeks (to make up for the normal summer that never happened this year? :lol: ) but they are warning that this could also be the worst winter since 1950....Caren bringing her weather with her? :lol: Better get myself into gear (literally as I'm still in my dressing gown) and go to the supermarket, plus I have an ironing to do...oh well, at least I'm not at work! {{{hugs}}} to all who need them,
> Kate.


I am not planning on bringing my weather with me, although it would make James happy if I did. 😁❄⛄ I was thinking it would be nice to see snow while on holiday in Iverness. I'm not sure Brighouse would be ready for the kind of snow I'm used to. 😱😱 I wish I could have found my iron this morning, I did finally locate it after I was home from town.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.
> 
> On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.


I do hope the change in meds help with the pain.

WOO HOO !!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! You are right every little bit helps. After loosing 10lbs I was able to get off insulin, so far I've been off for nearly 5 months.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Assuming its James' you will be using it soon will be yours! But yes it will take time getting used to it and Christmas isn't far away to get used to the litchen and oven.


It will be his parents kitchen, it's just that every stove/oven is different. I will just put my best foot forward and do my best. Use every trick I know to not have a dry turkey. 😁😁😁😊😊 here I have a turkey roaster' I put the turkey in set the timer and it shuts off when done' then it goes under the broiler to brown and crisp the skin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm like Caren- I rather like it when I don't sleep (well as long as it doesn't happen too often)! Somehow I get so much more done during the night than during the day in the same time! Used to find hte same thing while studying as well.


Yes as long as it doesn't happen too often. When my bunch was young I would bake cookies and bread at night so it was fresh in the morning. Many timespan winter I'd have a frittata on the wood stove so it was ready when they got up. Other times it was fresh cinnamon rolls. I learned to bake a lot of things on top of that wood stove, using bricks to keep the Dutch ovens off the direct heat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd now I'm off to bed so see you all tomorrow.
> Don't think I said yesterday that my footy team lost so our season is now over. Was very disappointed at the way we played but very pleased they got as far as they did- much further than almost anyone would have expected half way through the season.


Sorry your team lost.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back from the dentist and mouth/jaw is sore. Had a root canal today and prep for a crown. Getting down to being almost done.
> 
> I'm thinking of all of our UK friends as I watch the Great British Baking contest -- I'm hungry now for a trifle, some macaroons and meringue. We have a cookie here that we call macaroons and they aren't anything like those that I saw on the show or have had from a fancy bakery in the city. But, they just may have to do for today:
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/CoconutCornflake.htm


I feel for you my mouth hurts just think king about the work you've had done.

Oh my mum made these cookies when I was little, she would sometimes cut maraschino cherries up in them. Oh so very tasty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Bonnie and Gwen, thank you. I wish you could visit. The trees are huge, probably at least eight to ten people with hand outspread to encircle trunk and probably three hundred foot tall.
Mel, nice pics of fair.
Gwen, good on you losing 16 pounds. Outstanding. I'm working on losing the five lbs I gained on steroids and should loose another 25.......but probably not in this life!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope the change in meds help with the pain.
> 
> WOO HOO !!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! You are right every little bit helps. After loosing 10lbs I was able to get off insulin, so far I've been off for nearly 5 months.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, congrats on losing the weight, I need to do that BUT... 
My doctor visit today was to inform me that my cholesterol was too high & I now have a prescription. Oh, good! I'm not really surprised as I know my Dads family history. I hope I tolerate it well as I know lots of people don't.

I got my pickles made, the gallon jug isn't quite full but pretty close. They taste so good I'm sure they will get eaten.

The GKs just left & they asked me to keep them again Wed night until Thursday night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back from the dentist and mouth/jaw is sore. Had a root canal today and prep for a crown. Getting down to being almost done.
> 
> I'm thinking of all of our UK friends as I watch the Great British Baking contest -- I'm hungry now for a trifle, some macaroons and meringue. We have a cookie here that we call macaroons and they aren't anything like those that I saw on the show or have had from a fancy bakery in the city. But, they just may have to do for today:
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/CoconutCornflake.htm


Rookie, I love those cookies, my mom used to make them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.

Left to right. 
Camouflage men's slippers
Red and white ladies slippers
Purple ladies slippers
Pink ladies slippers


Need to make 2 more pair of men's and 4 more pair of ladies and order is complete.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


Good going, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've only been around them once but i still remember being wowed by their size and height. what a fun walk that was. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


I made so many of those slippers when I first learned to knit. We used to put pon poms on them. Yours look very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafrass --- another place for my bucket list. I have been to Muir Woods and love those big ole trees.


This week is the start of our "sad" season remembering my Mom & Dad's birthdays, their anniversary and then Dad's Death and SIL's death in early October. We try to even it out with some apple picking and baking and Halloween preparations and fun, but it always a very poignant time for us.

Mouth is feeling somewhat better - the jaw is still hurting from being pried open for over an hour. I have to say that I like the new dentist very much though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Staying up late tonight, and thought I'd drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Staying up late tonight, and thought I'd drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week.


Lovely that you had time, Pammie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home from the engine show. I took very few photos but I will try to post a few later. I will probably steal a few from DDs face book post. I am so stiff today so have not done the laundry. I do t think I would have made it up the steps if I had gone down to put a load in. Instead, I went to my favorite craft store and found some beads that they had not carried before and that my closest bead store has very few of and in larger containers at a better price. Then I went to the local bulk food store for yeast and bread flour. The rest of the afternoon has been spent watching NCIS and catching up with last weeks TP. Oh and I washed the car at the car wash.
> 
> Prayers for all in need, especially for Railyn's DH.
> 
> Off to catch up here. Some good sounding recipes. The potato soup really sounds good! Thanks for the summary.


 Hope you feel better soon Tammi and that it didn't spoil your trip
What are you going to use your beads for ? 
I have been watching NCIS too , I'm catching up as I missed season 12 
Some people have been saying Duckie is leaving I hope not but he is 82


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.
> 
> On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.


Well done on the weight loss-it will help things like your hips feel better as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be his parents kitchen, it's just that every stove/oven is different. I will just put my best foot forward and do my best. Use every trick I know to not have a dry turkey. 😁😁😁😊😊 here I have a turkey roaster' I put the turkey in set the timer and it shuts off when done' then it goes under the broiler to brown and crisp the skin.


So you won't get much chance to try it out first- whihc is not good for trying to get a good turkey.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You will do just fine. Have you seen the cat hats on Ravely? Instead of a pompom on the top of the hat, some people have put a knitted cat's tail. The hats are so cute. Then there are the sheep hats as well. I love knitting pictures onto hats and sweaters. It is so much fun.


I haven't seen them Mary but I will go take a look 😄 don't need much persuading do I to go look at patterns


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, congrats on losing the weight, I need to do that BUT...
> My doctor visit today was to inform me that my cholesterol was too high & I now have a prescription. Oh, good! I'm not really surprised as I know my Dads family history. I hope I tolerate it well as I know lots of people don't.
> 
> I got my pickles made, the gallon jug isn't quite full but pretty close. They taste so good I'm sure they will get eaten.
> ...


My last cholestrol was high. Saew the GP today for my BP. Well up when she took it though it has been OK the few times I checked it here. So going to do a 24 hour reading soon.
Asked about whopping cough vaccination. She suggested checking my levels especially as I did have a booster a number of years ago- save the cost of the vaccine if levels OK. THis prompted her to check to see what other bloods needed checking so checking cholestrol again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


What beautiful trees , so tall . Would love to go walking there 
Thank you for sharing your pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


Slippers look great Mel 
I hope you get something sorted when you go to the doctors tomorrow 
Maybe you need a change in medication 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!

DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.

Best wishes to everyone, especially those not feeling well. Special healing vibes for you. And, to cheer everyone up, I'll share a link that someone posted in Chit Chat, in case you did not get to see it. Beautiful gardens in Dubai. Enjoy!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3131259/Inside-world-s-largest-flow...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, congrats on losing the weight, I need to do that BUT...
> My doctor visit today was to inform me that my cholesterol was too high & I now have a prescription. Oh, good! I'm not really surprised as I know my Dads family history. I hope I tolerate it well as I know lots of people don't.
> 
> I got my pickles made, the gallon jug isn't quite full but pretty close. They taste so good I'm sure they will get eaten.
> ...


Just watch for insomnia too Bonnie. I took Simvastatin 20mg at night for years before I realised that was what was causing my sleeplessness. I take it in the morning now, although I know evening is the optimum time to take it, and I am sleeping so much better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass --- another place for my bucket list. I have been to Muir Woods and love those big ole trees.
> 
> This week is the start of our "sad" season remembering my Mom & Dad's birthdays, their anniversary and then Dad's Death and SIL's death in early October. We try to even it out with some apple picking and baking and Halloween preparations and fun, but it always a very poignant time for us.
> 
> Mouth is feeling somewhat better - the jaw is still hurting from being pried open for over an hour. I have to say that I like the new dentist very much though.


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!
> 
> DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.
> 
> ...


Hope you recover soon- is that the end of your relief teaching? Our kids still have this week to go before holidays.
The gardens re amazing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watch for insomnia too Bonnie. I took Simvastatin 20mg at night for years before I realised that was what was causing my sleeplessness. I take it in the morning now, although I know evening is the optimum time to take it, and I am sleeping so much better.


And Mum who is not prone to depression at all got really bad depression on one of the statins. I just happened to be doing an assignment on drugs and looked it up- only to read depression as a result fo them. A few days before Mum had commented that she was really depressed and didn't understand why. Stopped it and she has been fine ever since.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, hugs. Smart to try and balance with special activities. 
Mel, nice slippers. 
Nicho, quite the adventurer, your DD. Bet he is fun to be around.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, walking in a Sequoia grove is very spiritual.
Rookie, Muir Woods is lovely too. But those trees are redwood. They are taller and Narrower than sequoia trees.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


They're meeting around the water cooler!.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, walking in a Sequoia grove is very spiritual.
> Rookie, Muir Woods is lovely too. But those trees are redwood. They are taller and Narrower than sequoia trees.


I guess I knew that --- they are both such magnificent trees.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was bright and sunny when I got Gage up to get ready for a hook. It is now Grey and overcast. Looks like another jammies day to me. Have to get dishes done and then more knitting.&#9786;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watch for insomnia too Bonnie. I took Simvastatin 20mg at night for years before I realised that was what was causing my sleeplessness. I take it in the morning now, although I know evening is the optimum time to take it, and I am sleeping so much better.


Thanks for that tip, I slept like the dead last night after taking it but GD wears me out :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Glad your son was safe, what a scary thing. Sounds like quite an adventure.
Hope your throat is better soon.
That link is amazing



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!
> 
> DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, sorry you had so much sadness in such a short Spanish, hope your happy activites can overshadow it. Glad you mouth is feeling better, I always find having mouth open for so long makes it sore.

Melody, great slippers.

Sonja, I'm looking forward to the new NCIS season, have the DVR set. Ducky doesn't seem like he's 82 but I remember him in a show when I was a kid, Man from Uncle, so he has to be up there.

Well, DH says, get my butt in gear, we are off to bring the camper home from the lake before the plates expire Friday.
Very cold here this morning, -3C, I guess i can clean up flower beds now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> I love jammie days. Love you slippers someone will be very happy to get those.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been watching NCIS too , I'm catching up as I missed season 12
> Some people have been saying Duckie is leaving I hope not but he is 82


82?! I had no idea! I've had a crush on him since he was on _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._. :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for that tip, I slept like the dead last night after taking it but GD wears me out :lol:


I switched to taking my cholesterol meds in the a.m. with my other meds and it's not made any difference. Dr. says that he's not heard of any sleep issues with the atorvastatin that I take, but it's still worth it to take it in the a.m. as long as the effect of the meds is still the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, sorry you had so much sadness in such a short Spanish, hope your happy activites can overshadow it. Glad you mouth is feeling better, I always find having mouth open for so long makes it sore.
> 
> Melody, great slippers.
> 
> ...


The span of the actual events is very long with my dad passing away in 1961...it just seems that autumn has so many sad anniversaries...but some good ones too---we'll celebrate our 43rd wedding anniversary in October also.

Just waiting on the ottoman for the living room furniture and all of it will be at the warehouse ready to deliver. Hopefully, it will all be in within a couple of weeks. I am getting anxious for it to be in so I can begin the drapes and final knick knack decorating. Of course, once it's delivered, we have to pay for it also which means we're in a hurry, but not really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The span of the actual events is very long with my dad passing away in 1961...it just seems that autumn has so many sad anniversaries...but some good ones too---we'll celebrate our 43rd wedding anniversary in October also.
> 
> Just waiting on the ottoman for the living room furniture and all of it will be at the warehouse ready to deliver. Hopefully, it will all be in within a couple of weeks. I am getting anxious for it to be in so I can begin the drapes and final knick knack decorating. Of course, once it's delivered, we have to pay for it also which means we're in a hurry, but not really.


My sad time is July/August- seems people have died in the winter. 
I think that is quite funny Rookie that you want it quickly, but then you have to pay for it!!!!!! I would so love to be able to up-grade furnishings- but with the rent liable to go up again in December I am having to look at all the ways I can economise. One of the first casualties will be my brilliant calling plan. I will get a Toll Bar so I am not tempted to break my rule.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


You can see by the way Mishka is looking at the eater she would like to be down there. The ducks do look as if they are having a meeting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My sad time is July/August- seems people have died in the winter.
> I think that is quite funny Rookie that you want it quickly, but then you have to pay for it!!!!!! I would so love to be able to up-grade furnishings- but with the rent liable to go up again in December I am having to look at all the ways I can economise. One of the first casualties will be my brilliant calling plan. I will get a Toll Bar so I am not tempted to break my rule.


Just gives me more time to save for the furniture in my set-aside fund rather than having to take it out of someplace else. I am lucky that I'm able to update the furniture and it will probably be for the last time. The current pieces are going to good homes such as my sister-in-law's and other people in need so good things all the way around. Wood items like dining room, coffee and end tables and bedroom sets were purchased when we first married so they've been with us for a very long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great job Mel. Awesome you are getting orders too.


gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you like the new dentist; makes a big difference when having to undergo procedures such as you just did. Hope your mouth will ease up soon.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass --- another place for my bucket list. I have been to Muir Woods and love those big ole trees.
> 
> This week is the start of our "sad" season remembering my Mom & Dad's birthdays, their anniversary and then Dad's Death and SIL's death in early October. We try to even it out with some apple picking and baking and Halloween preparations and fun, but it always a very poignant time for us.
> 
> Mouth is feeling somewhat better - the jaw is still hurting from being pried open for over an hour. I have to say that I like the new dentist very much though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Pam! Are you subbing right now? How does yuor DD like her new job?


pammie1234 said:


> Staying up late tonight, and thought I'd drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool pictures....Mishka looks as if the fur is growing out nicely.


Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW what an explosion of color in the gardens; absolutely magnificient.

How frightening to have your DS's ship/boat catch on fire. Glad everyone was rescued and that they were able to continue their journey on a nicer boat.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!
> 
> DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're meeting around the water cooler!.


 :lol: :lol: Good one Rookie.....you "quack" me up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Sorlenna. NEVER missed watching Man from Uncle.


Sorlenna said:


> 82?! I had no idea! I've had a crush on him since he was on _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._. :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I jogged (loped.) 30 minutes/walked 30 minutes. Couldn't help myself. Got up at 4a.m. So out early enough it was cool.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My sad time is July/August- seems people have died in the winter.
> I think that is quite funny Rookie that you want it quickly, but then you have to pay for it!!!!!! I would so love to be able to up-grade furnishings- but with the rent liable to go up again in December I am having to look at all the ways I can economise. One of the first casualties will be my brilliant calling plan. I will get a Toll Bar so I am not tempted to break my rule.


I'm sorry that your rent keeps going up and some of the work is still not done such as the ramps, etc. I'm hoping that you still consider this a good move; I know it was done in a hurry and that you didn't have a lot of time to figure out your options.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you like the new dentist; makes a big difference when having to undergo procedures such as you just did. Hope your mouth will ease up soon.


It's much better today, but since he did the root canal, he put me on penicillin and it's given me such awful heartburn so didn't sleep much last night.

He's working with me and the insurance as best he can -- he didn't bill for the initial x-rays and also didn't include one of the small fillings during the last visit on the bill to insurance. Thankfully, we still have dental insurance under DH's work ... that will go away once we're both on Medicare so we're getting as much as we can done while we have the insurance. Mine needed done no matter what due to my delay in getting in there and dragging my feet since I really didn't like the previous dentist, so I'm glad to be getting it done. More to do next year once the new plan year benefits kick in again ... will try to do some bone grafting so that the molars on the bottom can be saved and more deep cleanings every 4 months.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: Good one Rookie.....you "quack" me up.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, sorry you had so much sadness in such a short Spanish, hope your happy activites can overshadow it. Glad you mouth is feeling better, I always find having mouth open for so long makes it sore.
> 
> Melody, great slippers.
> 
> ...


I've seen Man from U.N.C.L.E but not when I was a kid . You wouldn't believe what classed as TV shows in Sweden when I was young 
I really enjoy NCIS husband doesn't think I would watch it so much if 
Jethro left he could be right :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> 82?! I had no idea! I've had a crush on him since he was on _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._. :XD:


He's aged well hasn't he


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The span of the actual events is very long with my dad passing away in 1961...it just seems that autumn has so many sad anniversaries...but some good ones too---we'll celebrate our 43rd wedding anniversary in October also.
> 
> Just waiting on the ottoman for the living room furniture and all of it will be at the warehouse ready to deliver. Hopefully, it will all be in within a couple of weeks. I am getting anxious for it to be in so I can begin the drapes and final knick knack decorating. Of course, once it's delivered, we have to pay for it also which means we're in a hurry, but not really.


Funny how we have sad times mine is November , my dad, mother , and sister all died in November as did my MIL 
Your house should be all done and looking beautiful in time for thanksgiving 
It my wedding anniversary in October too 37 years 
He says he was very lucky to have met me and I always say yes he was 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> You can see by the way Mishka is looking at the eater she would like to be down there. The ducks do look as if they are having a meeting.


Oh yes she loves running in the water .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's aged well hasn't he


He has, indeed. Still quite handsome in my book!

All this talk of dental work...reminds me I need to look at getting mine started. Still trying to figure out financing. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just gives me more time to save for the furniture in my set-aside fund rather than having to take it out of someplace else. I am lucky that I'm able to update the furniture and it will probably be for the last time. The current pieces are going to good homes such as my sister-in-law's and other people in need so good things all the way around. Wood items like dining room, coffee and end tables and bedroom sets were purchased when we first married so they've been with us for a very long time.


Really only the antique stuff has followed me from Christchurch, a lot of my current furniture is from what I was able to save for while in the other house at Homai. A possibility when I had Fale with me- impossible now. Even getting the curtains I need will be quite a struggle. I did not realise when I washed the lining of the bedroom curtains that it would stick together if even slightly damp- expensive lesson learned!
I have been puzzling as to why I have so little from Christchurch days, but I have had a lot of things stolen and Fale did not have the same awareness of what was of value to me, and would give things away. Especially china, but the one that is still a bit annoying was the World Map I had found with the Pacific in the centre, that vanished one time when I was visiting Bronwen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny how we have sad times mine is November , my dad, mother , and sister all died in November as did my MIL
> Your house should be all done and looking beautiful in time for thanksgiving
> It my wedding anniversary in October too 37 years
> He says he was very lucky to have met me and I always say yes he was 😄


I say the same thing...although I'm pretty darn lucky too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry that your rent keeps going up and some of the work is still not done such as the ramps, etc. I'm hoping that you still consider this a good move; I know it was done in a hurry and that you didn't have a lot of time to figure out your options.


It is only going up to what they wanted, which is BELOW the median rental here for a ONE bedroom house. The difficulty is that I am still paying back what I borrowed to get to Australia, last year, plus my teeth, AND what I had to borrow to get here. Also the MSD has not adjusted for the appalling hikes in Auckland's rentals.
Number one priority is Ringo, and on the positive side I am waiting for a generous cheque (check) that Jean has posted to cover the postage for the Guernsey, and extra in recompense for my labours. The sewing I am doing this week may bring in a small amount as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only going up to what they wanted, which is BELOW the median rental here for a ONE bedroom house. The difficulty is that I am still paying back what I borrowed to get to Australia, last year, plus my teeth, AND what I had to borrow to get here. Also the MSD has not adjusted for the appalling hikes in Auckland's rentals.
> Number one priority is Ringo, and on the positive side I am waiting for a generous cheque (check) that Jean has posted to cover the postage for the Guernsey, and extra in recompense for my labours. The sewing I am doing this week may bring in a small amount as well.


Every little bit helps; were you able to put the money aside for the christening dress? Did you ever get a photo of the baby in it? I'm not sure if I missed it or have just forgotten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's much better today, but since he did the root canal, he put me on penicillin and it's given me such awful heartburn so didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> He's working with me and the insurance as best he can -- he didn't bill for the initial x-rays and also didn't include one of the small fillings during the last visit on the bill to insurance. Thankfully, we still have dental insurance under DH's work ... that will go away once we're both on Medicare so we're getting as much as we can done while we have the insurance. Mine needed done no matter what due to my delay in getting in there and dragging my feet since I really didn't like the previous dentist, so I'm glad to be getting it done. More to do next year once the new plan year benefits kick in again ... will try to do some bone grafting so that the molars on the bottom can be saved and more deep cleanings every 4 months.


I am so glad you have found a Dentist you like- and that it will be covered by insurance. Far better than the ultimatum I was presented with: have your teeth extracted or we will not operate on your prolapse. I economised for years by not going to the dentist except when in dire pain- now I pay the price of that bit of folly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's aged well hasn't he


Can you jog my memory as to the actor's name?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Every little bit helps; were you able to put the money aside for the christening dress? Did you ever get a photo of the baby in it? I'm not sure if I missed it or have just forgotten.


No, the payment for the Christening Gown was the Air Flights down for me and Ringo- I've just had to pay $94 all up for the taxi- but Angela looked after Ringo for me while we waited for the flight through the afternoon- and it involved picking up, and returning the crate he flew in. So I really can't grumble. Also it cost $175 all up for him as excess baggage- so I won't be taking him again, in a hurry! I have not yet had a photo I can share, I think the Christening has been put back to November.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you about the slippers and so happy I am getting orders. I was stopped at the fair on the weekend by friends and ppl in the community who know me. I got 2 orders for 2 grown up football hats and 1 order for a grown up minion hat. &#128077;&#128077; I am on the 2nd slipper of pair number 5.

Been watching old Sherlock Holmes episodes today while I knit. &#9786;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you jog my memory as to the actor's name?


David McCallum (and he is a Scot!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> David McCallum (and he is a Scot!).


I could only recall the David, I think he was in a Sci Fi series I much enjoyed, with Joanna Lumley, many many moons ago. Totally forget the name of that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
Rowan Silk Twist:
53% silk
30% wool
12% super kid mohair
5% polyamide

Very lustrous, and beautiful to handle
total cost $24 + postage


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was speaking with Tessa (Tessadele) last night, she is handling her insulin regime well now-a-days, has a delightful GGD who is now 4- a little soul with a very wise outlook on the world. We were not able to talk long, because Tessa was going out. She was gifted a 9 week old kitten 2 days ago- a delight I gather, but as yet un-named.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could only recall the David, I think he was in a Sci Fi series I much enjoyed, with Joanna Lumley, many many moons ago. Totally forget the name of that one.


Sapphire and steel . Funny how I remember that but not what I went up the stairs for 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sapphire and steel . Funny how I remember that but not what I went up the stairs for 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The yarn looks scrumptious, Julie!

We are having a storm, which seems to be passing rather quickly, but not before it blipped the electricity off and on again. Bother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The yarn looks scrumptious, Julie!
> 
> We are having a storm, which seems to be passing rather quickly, but not before it blipped the electricity off and on again. Bother.


Thanks Sorlenna!
:thumbdown: to the blipping of your power supply! Hope it did not surge!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All seems well at the moment!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Tessa (Tessadele) last night, she is handling her insulin regime well now-a-days, has a delightful GGD who is now 4- a little soul with a very wise outlook on the world. We were not able to talk long, because Tessa was going out. She was gifted a 9 week old kitten 2 days ago- a delight I gather, but as yet un-named.


Your yarn is beautiful, so glad it got replaced after the shipping error. 
Say hi to Tessa for me next time you are talking with her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Tessa (Tessadele) last night, she is handling her insulin regime well now-a-days, has a delightful GGD who is now 4- a little soul with a very wise outlook on the world. We were not able to talk long, because Tessa was going out. She was gifted a 9 week old kitten 2 days ago- a delight I gather, but as yet un-named.


Good to hear that Tessa is doing ok. Has anyone heard from Dawn (Pup lover) recently?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


Yarn looks lovely I like the colour , blue is one of my favourite colours 
Unlike white at the moment as I have just ran out of it . I thought I had another ball but it's a different ply 
I did the same thing when I was cooking . Decided to make pasta , got everything ready including the sauce went to get the pasta and it was noodles 
I definitely need glasses


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, very pretty yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you have found a Dentist you like- and that it will be covered by insurance. Far better than the ultimatum I was presented with: have your teeth extracted or we will not operate on your prolapse. I economised for years by not going to the dentist except when in dire pain- now I pay the price of that bit of folly.


Part of it was that I'd make the appointments -- sometimes 3 months ahead of time; and then something would come up with DH, DD, or DGS where I needed to be on call or be primary caregiver for the day and my appointments always took second priority and I just got tired of making appointments, having to reshedule them to be changed again...it was just easier to keep myself completely open to the events that were going on over the past 5 years. Now things are so much more settled and I'm feeling more confident that I can say "no, I have made other plans" and let them figure out the work arounds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


Beautifully soft.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Tessa (Tessadele) last night, she is handling her insulin regime well now-a-days, has a delightful GGD who is now 4- a little soul with a very wise outlook on the world. We were not able to talk long, because Tessa was going out. She was gifted a 9 week old kitten 2 days ago- a delight I gather, but as yet un-named.


Good to catch up with her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I tell DH I love him he most of the times says "You can't help yourself". Silly man.


RookieRetiree said:


> I say the same thing...although I'm pretty darn lucky too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good to hear that Tessa is doing ok. Has anyone heard from Dawn (Pup lover) recently?


I've had several texts from her and we're planning a get together sometime at the end of October down by her area (about 1.5 hours from me). They are still very busy with their jobs with her DH working the night shift and some overtime. She is finding the work at the school interesting, but almost too much -- they're sure loading her up with a lot. Each of their son's & their girlfriends are expecting babies by the end of the year or early in the next year. I think I remember correctly that both are having girls!! She's on Facebook sometimes, but is finding keeping up with KP and the TP hard to do. I also heard from Dreamweaver and things are beginning to settle down somewhat -- although they are very busy yet through the Fall volleyball season, etc.

I'll give them both your love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First time I've seen the name Joanna Lumley mentioned by anyone....Lumley is my maiden name. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I could only recall the David, I think he was in a Sci Fi series I much enjoyed, with Joanna Lumley, many many moons ago. Totally forget the name of that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That yarn is lovely. It has such a rich sheen to it. 


Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've gotten a few emails with interesting photos and stuff but nothing personal (i.e. how she's doing). I imagine she is quite busy at the school.


KateB said:


> Good to hear that Tessa is doing ok. Has anyone heard from Dawn (Pup lover) recently?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.
> 
> On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.


I hope the change in meds helps and you can get some pain relief. Still sending lots of healing prayers. Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty, what are you making?



Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Bonnie and Gwen, thank you. I wish you could visit. The trees are huge, probably at least eight to ten people with hand outspread to encircle trunk and probably three hundred foot tall.
> Mel, nice pics of fair.
> Gwen, good on you losing 16 pounds. Outstanding. I'm working on losing the five lbs I gained on steroids and should loose another 25.......but probably not in this life!


Perhaps someday I will be able to visit. I keep trying to get DH to take the RV to Arizona for a few months in the winter. It would at least get me a little closer! When we took Amtrak from Ohio to California in 2007, we spent a few days in San Fransisco and met an online friend who took us to Muir Woods to see the "little" red woods. They were beautiful, but we would love to see the really big ones someday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass --- another place for my bucket list. I have been to Muir Woods and love those big ole trees.
> 
> This week is the start of our "sad" season remembering my Mom & Dad's birthdays, their anniversary and then Dad's Death and SIL's death in early October. We try to even it out with some apple picking and baking and Halloween preparations and fun, but it always a very poignant time for us.
> 
> Mouth is feeling somewhat better - the jaw is still hurting from being pried open for over an hour. I have to say that I like the new dentist very much though.


Sending you hugs and keeping you all in my prayers. I am glad your mouth is feeling better, and that you like the new dentist. I need to get my cleaning appointment made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Staying up late tonight, and thought I'd drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week.


Hello! We are doing the Christmas card exchange again this year, but starting very early so the girls in the UK and Australia can join us with out paying Air Mail postage. If you are interested, send me a PM. I will close it the 30. It will be the weekend before I get the list sent, as it looks like I will be without internet the end of next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We got the camper home, roads a little muddy near the lake. Mice got into the camper, grrr so a mess to clean up.

So cold 8C/45F, damp & windy, feels like it could snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen Man from U.N.C.L.E but not when I was a kid . You wouldn't believe what classed as TV shows in Sweden when I was young
> I really enjoy NCIS husband doesn't think I would watch it so much if
> Jethro left he could be right :XD:


I agree, wouldn't be the same without him.

I looked up Man from Uncle, it ran from 1964-1968, so we were pretty young when it was on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tammi and that it didn't spoil your trip
> What are you going to use your beads for ?
> I have been watching NCIS too , I'm catching up as I missed season 12
> Some people have been saying Duckie is leaving I hope not but he is 82


I could use another adjustment, and will probably go tomorrow, but I am much better. It only spoiled Wednesday night and most of Thursday until I could get to the chiropractor.

As for the beads, they are called super duos, and I have no idea yet! I keep running across patterns I like, then go to the bead store, and they don't have what I need, so I don't make the patterns. Then I forget what patterns and where they are when I am ready to place an order on line! I will be doing that soon, as I need some findings that I can get that way much cheaper than I can locally in quantity.

Noooooo! Ducky can't leave! First Ziva, now Ducky? Nooooooo! I am finding that I can't watch it much unless there is someone home anymore.  We DVR it though so we can watch it later, instead of missing it entirely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny how we have sad times mine is November , my dad, mother , and sister all died in November as did my MIL
> Your house should be all done and looking beautiful in time for thanksgiving
> It my wedding anniversary in October too 37 years
> He says he was very lucky to have met me and I always say yes he was 😄


My mom, dad & step-dad all died in late Dec,early Jan.

Our anniversary is in November, 34 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> My last cholestrol was high. Saew the GP today for my BP. Well up when she took it though it has been OK the few times I checked it here. So going to do a 24 hour reading soon.
> Asked about whopping cough vaccination. She suggested checking my levels especially as I did have a booster a number of years ago- save the cost of the vaccine if levels OK. THis prompted her to check to see what other bloods needed checking so checking cholestrol again.


At least this way, you can get all the blood tests done at once, instead of paying for multiple draws! Hope you won't have to pay for the vaccine, or have meds for anything else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree, Ziva was so good on that show, a real shame she left.



tami_ohio said:


> I could use another adjustment, and will probably go tomorrow, but I am much better. It only spoiled Wednesday night and most of Thursday until I could get to the chiropractor.
> 
> As for the beads, they are called super duos, and I have no idea yet! I keep running across patterns I like, then go to the bead store, and they don't have what I need, so I don't make the patterns. Then I forget what patterns and where they are when I am ready to place an order on line! I will be doing that soon, as I need some findings that I can get that way much cheaper than I can locally in quantity.
> 
> Noooooo! Ducky can't leave! First Ziva, now Ducky? Nooooooo! I am finding that I can't watch it much unless there is someone home anymore.  We DVR it though so we can watch it later, instead of missing it entirely.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you recover soon- is that the end of your relief teaching? Our kids still have this week to go before holidays.
> The gardens re amazing.


Hi Margaret. No, I have 1 more week of teaching after the holidays. Then we fly out on the following Sunday. Will have the Saturday to wash and finish packing. No pressure! Hope all is well in Adelaide.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!
> 
> DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.
> 
> ...


I hope you are completely over you illness before you come here! You want to be well so you can enjoy everything! And I hope you get to meet some of the KTP'ers while you are here.

That was some excitement for the day that your DS and friends and you didn't need. Thankful they were all picked up safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Mum who is not prone to depression at all got really bad depression on one of the statins. I just happened to be doing an assignment on drugs and looked it up- only to read depression as a result fo them. A few days before Mum had commented that she was really depressed and didn't understand why. Stopped it and she has been fine ever since.


I have not been able to take any of them. I hurt so bad, I told the Dr. that I didn't care how high my cholesterol was, or what the family history was, I couldn't stand the pain after a month on them. I have tried at least three that I can think of, and maybe more. I can take them for about 35 days, before the pain gets really bad. Of course, right after I get the refill after the first 30 days! I just try to watch what I eat, and she didn't say anything about it being high this time. I have a copy of the blood work somewhere here, probably buried on my desk. If I wasn't so lazy I would go look it up.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Glad your son was safe, what a scary thing. Sounds like quite an adventure.
> Hope your throat is better soon.
> That link is amazing


Will find out about all his European adventures tomorrow. Lost some gear when they had to abandon ship so I guess he'll have to see what the travel insurance company will do.

Cold is almost completely gone, so should be 100% by October 11.

Glad you liked the gardens. Amazing aren't they?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW what an explosion of color in the gardens; absolutely magnificient.
> 
> How frightening to have your DS's ship/boat catch on fire. Glad everyone was rescued and that they were able to continue their journey on a nicer boat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, sorry you had so much sadness in such a short Spanish, hope your happy activites can overshadow it. Glad you mouth is feeling better, I always find having mouth open for so long makes it sore.
> 
> Melody, great slippers.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Now that you say Ducky was in Man From Uncle, I can see it, but I hadn't realized that I had seen him in anything else!

If it was that cold, then yes, it's time to bring the camper home and winterize it before the plates expire. I am not looking forward to the cold.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> The sky was in rare form tonight with pinks, blues and black clouds. Yet out front it was just blue and white. Those black clouds remind me of early snow clouds, never seen them with pink though.


We are having cool evenings and warm days so it is possible that it is a reaction to the cooler evenings. Beautiful sky. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My sad time is July/August- seems people have died in the winter.
> I think that is quite funny Rookie that you want it quickly, but then you have to pay for it!!!!!! I would so love to be able to up-grade furnishings- but with the rent liable to go up again in December I am having to look at all the ways I can economise. One of the first casualties will be my brilliant calling plan. I will get a Toll Bar so I am not tempted to break my rule.


I hope your rent doesn't go up in December. What is a Toll Bar?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen Man from U.N.C.L.E but not when I was a kid . You wouldn't believe what classed as TV shows in Sweden when I was young
> I really enjoy NCIS husband doesn't think I would watch it so much if
> Jethro left he could be right :XD:


True! It just wouldn't be the same, though I do enjoy NCIS Los Angeles.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.
> 
> On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.


Losing 16 pounds is awesome. Try carrying a 10 pound sack of potatoes through a grocery store. You will be thankful I didn't ask you to carry 16 pounds of potatoes. Continue with the great efforts and get well too.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you are completely over you illness before you come here! You want to be well so you can enjoy everything! And I hope you get to meet some of the KTP'ers while you are here.
> 
> That was some excitement for the day that your DS and friends and you didn't need. Thankful they were all picked up safely.


Hi Tami, getting better everyday. Should be fine for our trip! Starting to plan how to meet up with a few folk. Looks like I'll be able to see Gwen. Just waiting to finalise things with those in upstate NY.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny how we have sad times mine is November , my dad, mother , and sister all died in November as did my MIL
> Your house should be all done and looking beautiful in time for thanksgiving
> It my wedding anniversary in October too 37 years
> He says he was very lucky to have met me and I always say yes he was 😄


I am wishing you, and Rookie, an early Happy Anniversary! Yes, he was lucky to have met you!

So far, my saddest time is now. Even though Dad passed away in January a few years ago, it is right around the engine show that I miss him the most. We have done it as a family for so many years. It was hard when his brother died and wasn't there with us, but these last couple of years with out Dad has really been hard, though a bit easier this year. He was so bad at that last engine show, and should have been in the hospital, but he told them he was going if it was the last thing he did. He knew then it would be his last. We didn't even do a family Christmas that year because of how bad he was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good to hear that Tessa is doing ok. Has anyone heard from Dawn (Pup lover) recently?


I've seen her posting on Face Book, I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I tell DH I love him he most of the times says "You can't help yourself". Silly man.


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got the camper home, roads a little muddy near the lake. Mice got into the camper, grrr so a mess to clean up.
> 
> So cold 8C/45F, damp & windy, feels like it could snow.


Do you have some peppermint and lemon balm that you could put in it to keep the mice and spiders out?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are having cool evenings and warm days so it is possible that it is a reaction to the cooler evenings. Beautiful sky. Thanks for sharing.


We have had some beautiful sun sets recently.

Mary, did you see on one of the digests in the past week, in the other crafts section, the origami boxes that were posted? You, and they, have inspired me. I ordered 2 books used from Amazon last night! Did you get the instructions I mailed you for your box?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Tami, getting better everyday. Should be fine for our trip! Starting to plan how to meet up with a few folk. Looks like I'll be able to see Gwen. Just waiting to finalise things with those in upstate NY.


Good to hear!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We have had some beautiful sun sets recently.
> 
> Mary, did you see on one of the digests in the past week, in the other crafts section, the origami boxes that were posted? You, and they, have inspired me. I ordered 2 books used from Amazon last night! Did you get the instructions I mailed you for your box?


I did get the instructions. Thanks. I did see the posting on the KP of origami boxes. The first box of hers is the one I make. I usually add the extra folds in the center because I like the look it gives and it keeps the box together a little more. She is impressive though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone. I slept close to 9 hours last night. I was quite tired and feeling it again tonight. I took Matthew to his dental appointment today. He just had his teeth cleaned and his bite splint checked. He wears the splint at night to prevent grinding his teeth. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and reading how things are going. Nicho's story of the yacht catching fire is a bit frightening. So glad everyone is safe though. So glad that Julie and Mel are getting some money for their knitting. What a blessing.

Since I am quite tired, I am going to get some sleep. Take care and play nice. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are having cool evenings and warm days so it is possible that it is a reaction to the cooler evenings. Beautiful sky. Thanks for sharing.


We are having similar weather, perfect sleeping weather at nights. You are welcome it was too beautiful not to share, I nearly missed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am caught up here from the last few days. I was so tired yesterday that I went to sleep at 6:30 in the evening. I was up at 2:30 this morning and off to work by 3:30. As I was getting into my car to go to work, I heard lots of sirens. The road I take to get to work was blocked off by rescue equipment as a car hit a utility pole and live wires were on the road. I took some side streets to bypass the mess and off to work I went. My hands are tender after tearing apart equipment and rebuilding them today. It is more challenging than what I usually do. I learn a lot from doing it though.
> I believe that I will probably work a 21 day stretch before my next day off. I am about 1/3 of the way there so I will do what I can and still get some rest along the way.
> My DH just told me that there is a special prayer session at the church on Thursday evening for little Bella who just turned 3 years old. Her big surgery is next Monday. We don't know how long she will be in the hospital. She will have a port put in as well as some type of external valve device so the family can flush her colon daily while she sits on a potty during the procedure. She is suppose to sit on a potty for 45 minutes during this procedure. That will be a challenge for a 3 year old. She has taken well to the life vest that shakes her little body to loosen up junk in the airway. I believe she may also be having surgery for the GJ feeding tube as well. Unfortunately, her intestines don't do well with the surgeries and that causes complications for the recovery phase. So much for such a tiny body to endure.


That's a long stretch without a day off. You must get so tired.

I can't imagine what Bella is going through. She is such a little trooper to go through all the procedures. Will these procedures be just an improvement in her condition or a cure?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm so glad to hear they found Rays problem & got it fixed so quickly. I think everyone rests better in their own bed.
> 
> Sonja, lovely hat, some little one will love it.
> 
> ...


Do you ever stop?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management.


Sorry to hear that you've got broken ribs. Not much they can do these days, just a matter of time for them to heal. Hope it's quick for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vent ! I was getting ready to go see the surgeon for one o'clock today after waiting from last Monday ,when I get a call from his office . (Mrs Love we were wondering where you were this morning ) to which I said waiting here until it's time to go see the surgeon for one which the card they gave me said. To which she said ,you appointment was for 9:00 am I'm like what my card you gave said one today and she said must if been a typo error . I told her I would of been there for nine no problem, she said I thought so .....now another night of little sleep and will go tomorrow afternoon . At least it's not another week!


Did she at least apologize for the error?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you ever stop?


Liz, if you stop, you got inundated by the vegetables and the containers/canning jars!!! That stuff is impossible to crawl, climb, or swim through!! LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did get the instructions. Thanks. I did see the posting on the KP of origami boxes. The first box of hers is the one I make. I usually add the extra folds in the center because I like the look it gives and it keeps the box together a little more. She is impressive though.


I thought that was the same one, but it was hard to tell from the pictures. Glad you got them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I slept close to 9 hours last night. I was quite tired and feeling it again tonight. I took Matthew to his dental appointment today. He just had his teeth cleaned and his bite splint checked. He wears the splint at night to prevent grinding his teeth. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and reading how things are going. Nicho's story of the yacht catching fire is a bit frightening. So glad everyone is safe though. So glad that Julie and Mel are getting some money for their knitting. What a blessing.
> 
> Since I am quite tired, I am going to get some sleep. Take care and play nice. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am glad you got 9 hours last night. Sending sweet dreams your way for a peaceful night tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went back to bed this morning for a few hours.
> 
> Been knitting all day and I am now on the 4th pair of slippers from the order of 10.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time at the fair. I went to ours on Friday. Didn't see a horse show. Don't know if they even had one. They had a few exotic animals, lemur, baby bob cat and mom, kangaroo, monkeys. Wasn't really impressed with this fair.

Hope you get some help from the doctor on Wednesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head back to bed myself- finally catching up on sleep- maybe the phenergan is working-
> love your photos, Mel, flatter in Fergus than I had realised.


I didn't get to sleep until well after 5 a.m. this morning. It's been a rough day. Maybe I should get some phenergan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from Trail of a Hundred Giants. Sorry, don't really give a good perspective.


Wow - they look huge :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> \
> 
> So sorry to hear that kitty is having problems again. I wonder if her remission was short lived and she needs to be on insulin. Prayers for both of you .


Thanks. She is back on insulin. Has to go back Friday a.m. for another check-up. She is so good about going to the Vet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It should say potato starch, you could use corn starch instead.
> 
> I hope kitty feels better and it isn't as bad as it sounds.


I should have realized it was starch...duh. Kitty feels better today. Hopefully she will continue to feel good. Doc also says her kidneys are not the best. I guess at her age (17), I can expect health issues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will give the tennis ball trick a try once my ribs heal. It is the same side right now and I don't think I could bear it. Strange but the one swapping of meds he made was to change the antidepressant I take from paroxatine (the generic name) to cymbalta because he said the cymbalta also acts as an anti-inflamatory and should lesson the sciatica pain too. We will see; I take one of each for a week and the just the cymbalta.
> 
> On a positive note....I've lost 16lbs! Of course that is just a drop in the bucket but every little bit helps.


Great that you dropped the 16 lbs. Bet that makes you feel good. I'm on celebrex and I'm going to drop it and take turmeric instead. Can't take both together because they're both anti-inflamatories. My SIL takes it and says it helps her arthritis. Off to be now to see if I can get some sleep. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will have to go back a few pages later and catch up. I sat in my armchair and knit today. Made a pair of slippers and got 1 almost finished of the next set. Heading to bed now. Appt St Dr's office is 10:15 am and I need to get up early to get Gaged lunch made and clothes ready for school. Night all. Check in tomorrow.

Budasha just saw Celebrex in your post. I need to talk to the dr about mine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to all those in need 
Happy Hugs for all! Good night ladies and gentlemen &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am wishing you, and Rookie, an early Happy Anniversary! Yes, he was lucky to have met you!
> 
> So far, my saddest time is now. Even though Dad passed away in January a few years ago, it is right around the engine show that I miss him the most. We have done it as a family for so many years. It was hard when his brother died and wasn't there with us, but these last couple of years with out Dad has really been hard, though a bit easier this year. He was so bad at that last engine show, and should have been in the hospital, but he told them he was going if it was the last thing he did. He knew then it would be his last. We didn't even do a family Christmas that year because of how bad he was.


Yes, that would make for a very sad time remembering him that way. There are always the "lasts" that we think of the most. Sending you hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Will have to go back a few pages later and catch up. I sat in my armchair and knit today. Made a pair of slippers and got 1 almost finished of the next set. Heading to bed now. Appt St Dr's office is 10:15 am and I need to get up early to get Gaged lunch made and clothes ready for school. Night all. Check in tomorrow.
> 
> Budasha just saw Celebrex in your post. I need to talk to the dr about mine.


Hope all goes well at the Drs. and that you're able to get something for the anxiety attacks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that would make for a very sad time remembering him that way. There are always the "lasts" that we think of the most. Sending you hugs.


Thanks


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you get some rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> First time I've seen the name Joanna Lumley mentioned by anyone....Lumley is my maiden name.


Joanna Lumley is a British actress . Mainly TV shows .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Ziva was so good on that show, a real shame she left.


I like Ziva too but Bishop works well 
Has anyone watched the New Orleans one? Just wondering what it's like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> True! It just wouldn't be the same, though I do enjoy NCIS Los Angeles.


I have watched a couple of episodes of this one but I can't add another to my list . I watch enough detective shows as it is and lots of them start up again now it's autumn . It's a race between my son and I who can name the baddie first . Used to always be me but he's getting good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting those slippers was basically how i learned to knit. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I made so many of those slippers when I first learned to knit. We used to put pon poms on them. Yours look very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what have you been doing since we saw you at the kap? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Staying up late tonight, and thought I'd drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she's still looking a little spotty in hair growth i see - hope it grows back before it gets too cold. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for jethro - he lived through being shot. very good show tonight. watched a new one tonight after ncis new orleans - "limitless" - seems a bit far fetched - will see what the next one is like. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've seen Man from U.N.C.L.E but not when I was a kid . You wouldn't believe what classed as TV shows in Sweden when I was young
> I really enjoy NCIS husband doesn't think I would watch it so much if
> Jethro left he could be right :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am only up to page 12. Have had the internet playing up so am just jumping in quick while its working.. :roll:

Nothing much happening at my end... same old same old....

Its cold again though... only 11c today. Spring? Yeah sure LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

David McCallum(duckie)



Lurker 2 said:


> Can you jog my memory as to the actor's name?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely color - what are you knitting with it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went with DH to our general physician this morning to have a sore on DH's foot treated. While there DH told doctor I seemed to be in even more pain in my ribs (which was true). He checked my ribs (yet again but first time for him to do so) and yep, if they weren't broken before they sure are now. Anyway he gave me some pain meds. He also checked the sciatic nerve because once again DH told him about pain I've been having down my leg and doc also changed around some of my other meds so that one med will help with long term pain management. I hate taking meds but I'm at the point that if it will get me out of pain bring the on. I'm just tired of hurting. I will say that the Orencia for the RA is working. Hands and feet don't hurt any more. YEA!!!
> 
> When we got back home sweet Sydney and pull my skein of linen off the yarn holder that DH had made for the first KAP and chewed on it. Of course the knitting attached to it was a mess too. I re-wound what I could then cut and pitched out the rest. Stupid dog....guess he though he would try knitting.
> 
> Today is a bit overcast; forecast for possible rain. It is currently 75F bt suppose to reach 85F. Perfect weather temps for me. I love fall.


Oh Sydney!  And OH GWEN , you poor thing with all that pain. Your poor ribs, boy I bet they really hurt. I am glad DH told the doctor and you have better pain meds. Also good to know that the arthritis pain has improved. Gosh you need to be pain free somewhere! Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - they are a kind of pasta. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yarn looks lovely I like the colour , blue is one of my favourite colours
> Unlike white at the moment as I have just ran out of it . I thought I had another ball but it's a different ply
> I did the same thing when I was cooking . Decided to make pasta , got everything ready including the sauce went to get the pasta and it was noodles
> I definitely need glasses


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the answer. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I tell DH I love him he most of the times says "You can't help yourself". Silly man.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry Jackie . What a mess and as it was there mess they should have made room for you today even if it meant them working a little longer
> I hope everything finally gets sorted tomorrow
> Sonja


Ditto.... :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you feeling gwen - how is the pain level? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I tell DH I love him he most of the times says "You can't help yourself". Silly man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think a hold on long distance that won't allow her to make long distance calls. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I hope your rent doesn't go up in December. What is a Toll Bar?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it grows on you - i didn't like it at first but i like it now. still think ncis with mark harmon is the best. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like Ziva too but Bishop works well
> Has anyone watched the New Orleans one? Just wondering what it's like


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Went back to bed this morning for a few hours.
> 
> Been knitting all day and I am now on the 4th pair of slippers from the order of 10.
> 
> ...


Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope the change in meds help with the pain.
> 
> WOO HOO !!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! You are right every little bit helps. After loosing 10lbs I was able to get off insulin, so far I've been off for nearly 5 months.


Re Gwen... woo hoo from me too.  And well done Caren getting off the insulin... great news. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly out this morning didn't stop mishka wanting to run through the streams but she had no chance as it was quite muddy as well nearby and I did not want to try cleaning her up


Thanks for the photos. It is nice seeing photos of around the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney (where winter has returned, hopefully for only a brief visit!) I'm enjoying the laziness of school holidays and taking the opportunity to rest. I'm slowly getting over the cold, cough and sore throat I have had for 2 weeks. Want it gone completely before I get on that plane. I've been catching up on a few household chores that I ignored while I was working and working on a blanket for Wrapped with love. I'd like to have it finished before we go to the States but there are a lot of squares to sew together, not to mention a zillion ends to weave in as I used about 8 different colours (greys, pinks and black) So realistically, it's not going to be finished by 11 Oct!
> 
> DS arrives home on Thursday from his summer in Europe, so there will be lots of news to catch up on. Not least being his recent adventure/drama off the coast of Croatia when the sailing yacht he was on caught fire. They had to abandon ship but were fortunately all picked up by ships in the area. After a couple of days on shore, they continued their cruise on a bigger and better boat. In his words, "a little bit of excitement for the day" Currently he is in Munich for the Bierfest and in a few hours will be homeward bound.
> 
> ...


Oh my Goodness, that was a bit tooo much excitement for DS I would say. And wow, you will be leaving for your big trip soon, not long to go now. How exciting for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Gwen... woo hoo from me too.  And well done Caren getting off the insulin... great news. :thumbup:


Thank you 😊 I hope I never have to go back on insulin, just the thought makes my stomach squeamish.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Ziva too but Bishop works well
> Has anyone watched the New Orleans one? Just wondering what it's like


I will have to ask Jamie if she watches it. I know she watches the rest of them when ever possible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for jethro - he lived through being shot. very good show tonight. watched a new one tonight after ncis new orleans - "limitless" - seems a bit far fetched - will see what the next one is like. --- sam


Oh goodie glad to hear Jethro made it through, I saw the preview and wondered if he had survived.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


Very nice Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had several texts from her and we're planning a get together sometime at the end of October down by her area (about 1.5 hours from me). They are still very busy with their jobs with her DH working the night shift and some overtime. She is finding the work at the school interesting, but almost too much -- they're sure loading her up with a lot. Each of their son's & their girlfriends are expecting babies by the end of the year or early in the next year. I think I remember correctly that both are having girls!! She's on Facebook sometimes, but is finding keeping up with KP and the TP hard to do. I also heard from Dreamweaver and things are beginning to settle down somewhat -- although they are very busy yet through the Fall volleyball season, etc.
> 
> I'll give them both your love.


Thanks for the updates on both of them. Hopefully they will be able to return to TP one day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got the camper home, roads a little muddy near the lake. Mice got into the camper, grrr so a mess to clean up.
> 
> So cold 8C/45F, damp & windy, feels like it could snow.


Brrr.. 11c here at the moment. I hope you dont get snow yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn that came on Monday- turned out the woman had sent it to my old address, as they are Tongans living there now, almost certainly it has been used as a crochet yarn.
> Fortunately she agreed to replace it.
> Rowan Silk Twist:
> 53% silk
> ...


looks lovely- looks like it would feel lovely and soft.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! We are doing the Christmas card exchange again this year, but starting very early so the girls in the UK and Australia can join us with out paying Air Mail postage. If you are interested, send me a PM. I will close it the 30. It will be the weekend before I get the list sent, as it looks like I will be without internet the end of next week.


Air Mail is our cheapest option anyway- just checked it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At least this way, you can get all the blood tests done at once, instead of paying for multiple draws! Hope you won't have to pay for the vaccine, or have meds for anything else.


So far I have never had to pay for a blood test- all the places are happy to take what the government pays them. Don't know how long this will continue before they start to charge something on top of the government payment. So it makes a lot of sense to check out my levels before paying out for a booster I may not need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I am only up to page 12. Have had the internet playing up so am just jumping in quick while its working.. :roll:
> 
> Nothing much happening at my end... same old same old....
> 
> Its cold again though... only 11c today. Spring? Yeah sure LOL


Saw that Melbourne was having terrible weather- sounds like you have it too. 
While we have lowish temperatures (only 14 at 5pm) it doesn't have that really cold feeling that we get in winter so enjoying it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr.. 11c here at the moment. I hope you dont get snow yet!


Don't know where we are with the weather here, one minute it's chilly and you think autumn is here next minute the suns shining and you don't need a jacket again.beautiful blue skies at the moment and getting warm again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front). 
Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


Good work, its nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily (Kati) who has often visited with us at the Tea Party has her Birthday today

Happy Happy Day, Kati!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good work, its nice. :thumbup:


It looks really nice Margaret. I like the contrasting edge


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


How sad -and scary for the family as they see it happening to one member of the family and know it could be them next (for those with it also).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Will have to go back a few pages later and catch up. I sat in my armchair and knit today. Made a pair of slippers and got 1 almost finished of the next set. Heading to bed now. Appt St Dr's office is 10:15 am and I need to get up early to get Gaged lunch made and clothes ready for school. Night all. Check in tomorrow.
> 
> Budasha just saw Celebrex in your post. I need to talk to the dr about mine.


My doctor has been concerned about me taking Celebrex and checks my kidney function every 3 months. So far, no problems but if I can get off it, I will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> H
> 
> Best wishes to everyone, especially those not feeling well. Special healing vibes for you. And, to cheer everyone up, I'll share a link that someone posted in Chit Chat, in case you did not get to see it. Beautiful gardens in Dubai. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3131259/Inside-world-s-largest-flow...


Glad your DS got off the boat safely. Must have been so scary.
The gardens in Dubai are fantastic. Just imagine the work that goes into it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How sad -and scary for the family as they see it happening to one member of the family and know it could be them next (for those with it also).


Yes it is terrible for them. He was a very popular guy. Such a shame.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So where do you order your jewelry findings? I just got a Fire Mountain catalog.



tami_ohio said:


> I could use another adjustment, and will probably go tomorrow, but I am much better. It only spoiled Wednesday night and most of Thursday until I could get to the chiropractor.
> 
> As for the beads, they are called super duos, and I have no idea yet! I keep running across patterns I like, then go to the bead store, and they don't have what I need, so I don't make the patterns. Then I forget what patterns and where they are when I am ready to place an order on line! I will be doing that soon, as I need some findings that I can get that way much cheaper than I can locally in quantity.
> 
> Noooooo! Ducky can't leave! First Ziva, now Ducky? Nooooooo! I am finding that I can't watch it much unless there is someone home anymore.  We DVR it though so we can watch it later, instead of missing it entirely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just ordered an origami book from Amazon too! Like I need another craft/hobby. It was/is just for boxes. LOL



tami_ohio said:


> We have had some beautiful sun sets recently.
> 
> Mary, did you see on one of the digests in the past week, in the other crafts section, the origami boxes that were posted? You, and they, have inspired me. I ordered 2 books used from Amazon last night! Did you get the instructions I mailed you for your box?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Stayed in my jammies all day as there was no where I needed to be. Made 2 pair of slippers today. So I now have 4 out of 10 pairs made.
> 
> Left to right.
> Camouflage men's slippers
> ...


Good job! You should be able to do these in your sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tammi and that it didn't spoil your trip
> What are you going to use your beads for ?
> I have been watching NCIS too , I'm catching up as I missed season 12
> Some people have been saying Duckie is leaving I hope not but he is 82


The new season started last night. Jon Cryer joined in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I take the pain meds it is very managable; I just tend to sleep a lot then so little get accomplished. Mornings I don't hurt as much as later in the day. It will get better. I know it could be a lot worse and now with the pain meds I can manage much better.



thewren said:


> how are you feeling gwen - how is the pain level? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the contrasting band. Nice looking.


darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy, Happy birthday HandyFamily!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So young, so sad. Sending hugs of comfort to your DD.


sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I slept close to 9 hours last night. I was quite tired and feeling it again tonight. I took Matthew to his dental appointment today. He just had his teeth cleaned and his bite splint checked. He wears the splint at night to prevent grinding his teeth. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and reading how things are going. Nicho's story of the yacht catching fire is a bit frightening. So glad everyone is safe though. So glad that Julie and Mel are getting some money for their knitting. What a blessing.
> 
> Since I am quite tired, I am going to get some sleep. Take care and play nice. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


When I was at the Vet's on Monday, I thought of Matthew. The Vet's office has many pencil drawings of dogs and cats. Might be an outlet for Matthew to consider.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you get some rest.


Thanks. I had a good night's sleep and if it wasn't for the fact that Tiger needed her insulin at 8 a.m., I'd still be in bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it grows on you - i didn't like it at first but i like it now. still think ncis with mark harmon is the best. --- sam


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Gwen... woo hoo from me too.  And well done Caren getting off the insulin... great news. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


Lovely wrap!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily (Kati) who has often visited with us at the Tea Party has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy Day, Kati!


Happy Birthday, Kati. Seems to me she hasn't been on for quite a while, or have I just missed her posts?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


That is sad. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


I am sorry to hear this, Cathy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up at last. Now off to get dressed for the day. See you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, lovely wrap.
Sugar, so sad. Healing energy sent for family.
Gwen, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Kati. Seems to me she hasn't been on for quite a while, or have I just missed her posts?


No she has not been posting here for quite some time, but then neither had Siouzann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Your yarn is beautiful, so glad it got replaced after the shipping error.
> Say hi to Tessa for me next time you are talking with her.


will do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rookie, Sassafras and Sonja commented on my new blue yarn, it is soft and lovely to work!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Your yarn is a pretty colour Julie ,what are you making with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First time I've seen the name Joanna Lumley mentioned by anyone....Lumley is my maiden name.


The divide between Britain and the US is even deeper than I had realised, you don't know, Gwen what you have missed! She is a master of under statement, and does fine ladies to a 'T'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That yarn is lovely. It has such a rich sheen to it.


Thank you, and it does indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, what are you making?


Thank you, just a simple garter stitch scarf, or if too short I will join it into a cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got the camper home, roads a little muddy near the lake. Mice got into the camper, grrr so a mess to clean up.
> 
> So cold 8C/45F, damp & windy, feels like it could snow.


Don't like the smell of mouse either, Commiserations!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sugar so sorry to hear about you DD's friend . I will be praying for the rest of his family , and your DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope your rent doesn't go up in December. What is a Toll Bar?


Probability is that it will. A Toll Bar can be imposed by your request on your phone line, so no trunk calls (out of area calls) can be made, except by purchased phone card with a pin number to over ride it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't get to sleep until well after 5 a.m. this morning. It's been a rough day. Maybe I should get some phenergan.


It does not preclude the need to use the ladies room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> David McCallum(duckie)


I don't know this incarnation, but loved his previous characters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely color - what are you knitting with it? --- sam


a garter stitch scarf/cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Julie.


Thanks, it is lovely to work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> looks lovely- looks like it would feel lovely and soft.


Thanks, it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Your yarn is a pretty colour Julie ,what are you making with it?


Thank you! it will be a scarf if it knits up long enough, or sewn into a cowl!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

That will be nice Julie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Ziva too but Bishop works well
> Has anyone watched the New Orleans one? Just wondering what it's like


The New Orleans one is okay...just not as good in my view; my favorite is Los Angeles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> That will be nice Julie


I am hoping so!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen I've been praying for you, my husband a year ago broke two - or three ribs ( the outpatient emerge Dr said) they didn't do X-ray as he said it wouldn't matter how many were broke as they don't do anything anymore. Sent him home with pain meds . He spent many nights sleeping on the lasyboy chair.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


So very sad - prayers for the entire family and friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


Pretty! That should keep her nice and warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily (Kati) who has often visited with us at the Tea Party has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy Day, Kati!


Happy Birthday Kati!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


I am sorry to hear this. My sympathy to your DD and his family.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My doctor has been concerned about me taking Celebrex and checks my kidney function every 3 months. So far, no problems but if I can get off it, I will.


Celebrex never did anything for me. I'm not taking anything for arthritis at this point


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So where do you order your jewelry findings? I just got a Fire Mountain catalog.


Fire Mountain Gems. I have always had good service from them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just ordered an origami book from Amazon too! Like I need another craft/hobby. It was/is just for boxes. LOL


I think one was Fabulous Origami Boxes and the other was origami cards and envelopes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kati. Miss you and hope you check in with us from time to time.

Gwen, hope the pain gets under control. I'm so thankful that Advil takes care of most of my aches and pains; whenever, I've needed something stronger, I ended up with other GI problems.

Mouth feels good - the temporary on the tooth that is to be crowned is pretty rough so hope it lasts the two weeks until I go back. I'm not supposed to chew on that side, but don't always remember.

DH has today off for the Jewish Holiday so we're headed to the nursery to buy plants and bushes for the front yard. It's looked so barren for so long; getting some color and greenery out there will be very nice. Weather is perfect for gardening; may need that Advil for tonight.

I slept great last night - hope I get more like that. I bought some apple cider at the farm stand yesterday and had some hot apple cider with cinnamon, cardamon and cloves before going to bed; could that be the secret?

Have to get going - wishing a beautiful day to everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The new season started last night. Jon Cryer joined in.


I never know actors real names!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


Oh my dear! You are being very brave. Not sure how I would handle such news. Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probability is that it will. A Toll Bar can be imposed by your request on your phone line, so no trunk calls (out of area calls) can be made, except by purchased phone card with a pin number to over ride it.


Ah, that makes sense. Wish the rent wouldn't go up, tho


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


You are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Wish the rent wouldn't go up, tho


I did it to keep Ringo with me. I love my little companion- and my endeavours have started to bring in a little cash. + I was able to call in a promised favour from a dear friend, and came home with more of my ersatz coffee, and vegetables. Later I was gifted an indulgent packet of gingernut biscuits (cookies) and the remains of a Belgian Chocolate bar, that had been marked down to $2. So I felt very spoilt!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have some peppermint and lemon balm that you could put in it to keep the mice and spiders out?


I have a large mint plant, maybe I'll put some of that under the sink, I'm sure that's where they get in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you ever stop?


Hahaha, holding down the couch just now while I have some tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr.. 11c here at the moment. I hope you dont get snow yet!


So do I,all the standing crops waiting for harvest would be a mess. I think it's supposed to get a little better now, highs from 12-17C(53-64F) for the next 5 days & no rain in the forecast so hopefully some of the work can get done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar, condolences to the family of the young man who lost his fight for life.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


You are in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


Good news there, Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks really nice Margaret. I like the contrasting edge


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Katii.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


That poor family, my condolences Sure seems like some of the weird diseases of the heart are genetic, my cousins wife also died waiting on a transplant & a couple of her sisters had them. At least her disease progressed slower than others in the family & she was in her 60's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The divide between Britain and the US is even deeper than I had realised, you don't know, Gwen what you have missed! She is a master of under statement, and does fine ladies to a 'T'.


I just googled her, I don't think I've ever seen her in anything here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


I'm sorry the news was not better, seems like Oct 7 is a long time to wait for the surgery. Do you have to travel far for surgery or treatments? So much easier if it's close to home. I will be keeping you in my thoughts for a good outcome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are in my prayers.


And in mine. There are successes every day in cancer treatment and we know these prayer warriors are mighty powerful.

Went to visit my Anniecat at my daughters last night. At first she just stayed under the bed with one paw and an ear sticking out. Later, when I stretched out on DD's bed, she came up, laid down and let me scratch her head. When she started to purr, I knew she recognized me. It was so hard to leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


 :thumbup:

are rental rates very high there? Seems it sure goes up often, I think here it can only be raised once/ year, at least that's how it used to be.

Well, I really must get moving, I have 2 boxes of tomatoes calling my name, they will go into salsa now that DS has approved the last I made.
I better get something done today as GKs come again tonight til supper tomorrow.
For some reason I'm not feeling like getting at it today :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nuba love, so sorry your news wasn't good. You are being very brave. Wish you didn't have to wait til 10/7 for surgery. Healing energy being sent your way.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Now have to run to get to Doctor appt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The New Orleans one is okay...just not as good in my view; my favorite is Los Angeles.


I think I will just stick to the original NCIS


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think I will just stick to the original NCIS


Me too. Mark Harmon is a long time favourite of mine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


It sure does look warm, I like the colour too. I understand hurting shoulder once they get chilled.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


So sorry to hear this Jackie , anytime you can't sleep or just need a chat come talk or vent to us there is always someone here and we are all willing to listen 
I've just got back from the hospital with my son and he goes back in for his next round of chemo tomorrow . 
You have your surgery on my wedding anniversary so I will remember and be thinking of you 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I will just stick to the original NCIS


I had brinch with Jamie this morning, she prefers the original NCIS too. She was also glad to here Gibs survived the shooting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good news there, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does not preclude the need to use the ladies room!


Afraid not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just googled her, I don't think I've ever seen her in anything here.


As I mentioned, the Divide!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> are rental rates very high there? Seems it sure goes up often, I think here it can only be raised once/ year, at least that's how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Yes, the worst in the country, it is only going up to what they had wanted at the outset.
They adjusted it down to help me get here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


Prayers heading your way. Stay positive and know that we're all here for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely blue yarn Julie&#9786;
Gwen sorry to hear that ribs are broken. I had 2 broken ribs when I was 11 yrs old. Very painful glad you have pain medication now. 
Cathy I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your daughter's friend. Gone to soon. 
Jackie I am sending up prayers to r the big man above. 
Budasha I take Celebrex for the pain in my feet (plantar fasciitis ) Mt old dr had me go on it for 3 months and then off for 3 months. It helped with the pain greatly.
Sorry if I forgot anyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I never know actors real names!


He was Charlie's brother, Allan, on 2-1/2 men.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Lovely blue yarn Julie☺
> Gwen sorry to hear that ribs are broken. I had 2 broken ribs when I was 11 yrs old. Very painful glad you have pain medication now.
> Cathy I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your daughter's friend. Gone to soon.
> Jackie I am sending up prayers to r the big man above.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.

I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done. 

Also I will be in touch with a counselor as I have had so many physical difficulties since December of last year. The emotional is starting to get to me now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a large mint plant, maybe I'll put some of that under the sink, I'm sure that's where they get in


Would it help for ants? They keep coming in around the dishwasher and in front of the sink. Driving me crazy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


Remember that you have been through so much in the past couple of years and it will take time to rebound...you're on the right track with getting prescriptions to help with pain, anxiety, etc. Hope that they counselor is able to put you in touch with what assistance you need to get the blood work and any other things taken care of quickly so that you are able to keep on track.

Keeping you in prayers every day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


Mel, try to keep positive, dear, and remember we are always here for you, you are such a special person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would it help for ants? They keep coming in around the dishwasher and in front of the sink. Driving me crazy.


I find talcum powder stops them in their tracks, and seems to keep them away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


This prayer warrior has already begun in anticipation of what you might hear at the doctors. So sorry that the news was unexpected and so serious. That's a lot to take in and prepare for. Sending hugs too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Jeanette and Julie. 

I feel like I have struggled to get better physically and I haven't thought about the emotional end til now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


I'm glad to hear your doctors appointment went ok Mel and that you are getting some help
Hope the new medication helps and that you start to feel a lot better both mentally and physically 
Hope you can get help financially to , and get all your tests done 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Me too. Mark Harmon is a long time favourite of mine.


Mine to although I do find it funny that he's married to Pam Dawber( sp)
Mindy out of Mork and Mindy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gagesmom you have been through a lot it will be good to talk your feeling through with a compassitionate (sp?) gentle spirit person. Who can listen and help you . I have been praying for you and I will pray this to will be something you can get victory over &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another braided head band. --- sam

http://margoknits.com/2014/06/cable-crown-super-bulky-headband.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they really take their time. --- sam

our topic "knitting tea party 20 march '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326928-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362579-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey melody - monster pants --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/monster-pants?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4f8e2322e0-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4f8e2322e0-60616885


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they really take their time. --- sam
> 
> our topic "knitting tea party 20 march '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> ...


Oh my goodness they sure did take their time. 😱😱😳😳


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey melody - monster pants --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/monster-pants?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4f8e2322e0-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4f8e2322e0-60616885


Those are cute. One of these days I need to make a few pairs of the monster pants, put them away for future grandkids.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


Sorry to hear this. How hard it must be for that family knowing they have the same condition.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> It looks really nice Margaret. I like the contrasting edge


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good job! You should be able to do these in your sleep.


So that's how she knits things so quickly! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


Sorry you didn't get the good news we were all hoping for, but it must be a positive thing that they have a plan for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Katii.


From me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember that you have been through so much in the past couple of years and it will take time to rebound...you're on the right track with getting prescriptions to help with pain, anxiety, etc. Hope that they counselor is able to put you in touch with what assistance you need to get the blood work and any other things taken care of quickly so that you are able to keep on track.
> 
> Keeping you in prayers every day.


Well said, Rookie. Mellie, you are a special lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Rookie. Mellie, you are a special lady.


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he had to survive caren - there would be no show without him. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodie glad to hear Jethro made it through, I saw the preview and wondered if he had survived.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely wrap darowil - that should keep her warm. --- sam



darowil said:


> Recenty finished this wrap for Mum- a design by Melissa from Stranded in Oz, in Yarn Magazine June 2015, an Australian magazine. Of course I did some changes- mainly a contrast band instead fo the moss/seed stitch Melissa used (this is the lady whoes stall I am caring for while she is away- and trying to sell some socks with limited success on this front).
> Mum often finds her shoulders get cold and then hurt so this should be good for her. She certainly thought so saying it was just what she needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday kati - hope to hear from you soon. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily (Kati) who has often visited with us at the Tea Party has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy Day, Kati!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - healing energy to your daughter and danon's family. how old was he? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I meant to post earlier also that DD;s friend with the heart transplant sadly lost his battle yesterday. He was born with Danon disease a rare heart condition. His mother also has it and her other son. The other son had a transplant 2 years ago and is really good. The mum still needs a transplant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't recognize him without hair. --- sam



budasha said:


> The new season started last night. Jon Cryer joined in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - as everything heals and gets back into place hopefully you will be pain free with out the meds. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I take the pain meds it is very managable; I just tend to sleep a lot then so little get accomplished. Mornings I don't hurt as much as later in the day. It will get better. I know it could be a lot worse and now with the pain meds I can manage much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does she handle getting a shot everyday? --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks. I had a good night's sleep and if it wasn't for the fact that Tiger needed her insulin at 8 a.m., I'd still be in bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is a federal pathologist working for ncis which for the life of me i cannot tell you what it means. national something or other i think. anyone know what it means? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know this incarnation, but loved his previous characters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree except my favorite is mark harmon - then la. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The New Orleans one is okay...just not as good in my view; my favorite is Los Angeles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had to survive caren - there would be no show without him. --- sam


That is true he does make the show.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you in warm healing goodness. just remember - we have your back - come to us for anything. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is a federal pathologist working for ncis which for the life of me i cannot tell you what it means. national something or other i think. anyone know what it means? --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> That's a long stretch without a day off. You must get so tired.
> 
> I can't imagine what Bella is going through. She is such a little trooper to go through all the procedures. Will these procedures be just an improvement in her condition or a cure?


Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is a federal pathologist working for ncis which for the life of me i cannot tell you what it means. national something or other i think. anyone know what it means? --- sam


NCIS = navel criminal investigation services

Had think on it for a minute 😁


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find talcum powder stops them in their tracks, and seems to keep them away.


Never knew that. Thanks. Will try it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> So that's how she knits things so quickly! :lol:


You are too funny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you have been doing lately i am not surprised. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: For some reason I'm not feeling like getting at it today :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he had hair there i think. --- sam



budasha said:


> He was Charlie's brother, Allan, on 2-1/2 men.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that all sounds good melody - i am glad you are getting the help you need. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does she handle getting a shot everyday? --- sam


She gets it twice a day, 8 a.m. and 8 p.m. She's been very good about it...better than I would be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Never knew that. Thanks. Will try it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree except my favorite is mark harmon - then la. --- sam


I'm with you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


I am glad that you are getting help, you should have had it before now I feel, but very often you don't get it till you ask.take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


How terrible! To think that one family must endure so much pain is unbelievable! I'm glad that the mom does get some respite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> NCIS = navel criminal investigation services
> 
> Had think on it for a minute 😁


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had hair there i think. --- sam


Yes he did. Do you think he shaved his head?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just ordered an origami book from Amazon too! Like I need another craft/hobby. It was/is just for boxes. LOL


Which book did you get?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


I think I'd get angry too -- sure wish there was a way to speed up the diagnosis process, but it is what it is, I suspect. Hope they are able to keep her stable in the meantime. Prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you caren. --- sam


You are most welcome, if I didn't know jamie would give me a look. 😁😳😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


I can understand you getting upset I would be too. Sadly I know women like that but then expect her DH to be there for her family everytime. 
Sending healing thoughts to your friend. I hope they find the cause and can fix it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> How terrible! To think that one family must endure so much pain is unbelievable! I'm glad that the mom does get some respite.


The mom has been messaging me quite a bit tonight. She really wants me to attend the prayer session at church tomorrow. Her husband is away until just in time for the surgery. She has a lot to deal with when he is away. I have to find out if I have to teach a knitting class tomorrow evening. I think I am free though as nobody was signed up as of 4:30 PM today. Bella has a pre-op appointment tomorrow then I will go see her. I will probably take some dinner so they can get some things done before the prayer meeting. Her mom wants me to check out some leg warmers that were made for her since they are a bit big.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> When I was at the Vet's on Monday, I thought of Matthew. The Vet's office has many pencil drawings of dogs and cats. Might be an outlet for Matthew to consider.


He has a horse drawing hanging in a vet's office in Michigan. Another vet sees his work frequently and loves it as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


I have been thinking of you often and praying for your well being. Have plenty of yarn and patterns lined up for the recovery time. Start with some simple projects that don't need much focusing as the anesthesia wears off. I usually have a hard time focusing for a few days after surgery. I will pray that all goes well with the surgery and recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> He has a horse drawing hanging in a vet's office in Michigan. Another vet sees his work frequently and loves it as well.


That's good. The more people who see them, the better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jackie. How did your doctor's appointment go today? Have had you on my mind and in my heart off and on today. Praying the rcommended treatment will be quick and positive.

Edit: Just read your post. I am sorry that you must have surgery and also the chemo. I will continue to pray for a full recovery and little negative effects from the chemo. I will pray for the surgeon and all the medical staff to be compassionate and highly skilled also. I know you will be healed completely.



Bubba Love said:


> Gwen I've been praying for you, my husband a year ago broke two - or three ribs ( the outpatient emerge Dr said) they didn't do X-ray as he said it wouldn't matter how many were broke as they don't do anything anymore. Sent him home with pain meds . He spent many nights sleeping on the lasyboy chair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That poor family sure has more than their share of trouble, hope the most recent surgery will go well.



pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, my day didn't go quite as planned. When I bout the dishwasher on Friday, theynsaid it would be delivered to town this week but I would get a call the day before & they would give me an approximate time, then I would get a call an hour before they got to town. Not, while I was in the middle of my salsa mess, I got a call we are in town & your address doesn't make sense.(I had given our land location as that is what I was asked & the company turned it into street numbers, good grief) Luckily DH had been in the next town & was on his way home so met them & picked it up. 
He got it home & discovered none of the connections were compatible so I had to empty out 2 cupboards between the dishwasher & snk so he could run new lines, then he had to install a junction box as this DW has a plug in instead of being wired in like the old one. He's just gone back to town again for something else . So I have junk all over the kitchen. I hope he soon gets den so i can put things back in their home.
I got most of the camper cleaned out, thank goodness, one job almost done.
One bonus, DIL just called, GKs now not coming til morning so I should get the mess controlled before they come.
Turned into a lovely afternoon, sunny & windy so crops should be drying good. Not real warm but we can live with that. If it stays so nice I should be able to get the yard whipped into shape for winter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Jeanette and Julie.
> 
> I feel like I have struggled to get better physically and I haven't thought about the emotional end til now.


It is good that you have been able to get back online and have the support of the tea party as well as other friends. We prayed for you often and even contacted your friend to see how you were doing. We love you and know you are enduring a lot. When you are down, know that we are here for you to lean on, vent to and just love you for who you are. We enjoy seeing your beautiful knits, but even more, we love seeing and hearing from you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping you on my prayer list Melody. I do understand how the physical difficulties can transcend into causing emotional difficulties. You are such a blessing to this forum and your family. 


gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can understand you getting upset I would be too. Sadly I know women like that but then expect her DH to be there for her family everytime.
> Sending healing thoughts to your friend. I hope they find the cause and can fix it


Thank you. I hope they find the cause very soon. I have never met my friend's DIL and can't say that I want to any time soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The mom has been messaging me quite a bit tonight. She really wants me to attend the prayer session at church tomorrow. Her husband is away until just in time for the surgery. She has a lot to deal with when he is away. I have to find out if I have to teach a knitting class tomorrow evening. I think I am free though as nobody was signed up as of 4:30 PM today. Bella has a pre-op appointment tomorrow then I will go see her. I will probably take some dinner so they can get some things done before the prayer meeting. Her mom wants me to check out some leg warmers that were made for her since they are a bit big.


You are a good friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I prefer the original NCIS but watch the others also. I don't think the show would survive without Mark Harmon but some of the dialogue last night made me wonder if he isn't thinking of leaving. I hope not.

I also watched one of the new shows a few night ago, Blindspot, seem like it might be good.

Nice headband, Sam, thanks for the link. There was a link to some very nice boot cuffs in the links section today, something I might try soon.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362674-1.html#7982355

Well, I think supper is cooked so better get it on the table.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really cute also Sam. Thanks for sharing it.


thewren said:


> another braided head band. --- sam
> 
> http://margoknits.com/2014/06/cable-crown-super-bulky-headband.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


Certainly will keep your friend in my prayers. I do hope they find the cause to such a loss.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will definitely be praying for her. 


budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Which book did you get?


Origami Boxes
Fuse, Tomoko

Should arrive between 9/28 and 10/14. Do know it has already been shipped.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy...So sorry to hear of the loss of DD's friend. I will keep the friends and family in my prayers as they deal with this loss.

Bonnie...Sorry to hear that dishwasher is being difficult to set up. Your DH must really love you to be running around to get this all set up for you. So glad that grandchildren are not coming until the morning so you can get the home back together. 

I am free to attend the prayer gathering for little Bella, so I won't be on here much tomorrow. Today I was offered a quilt that needs to be quilted. The top of the quilt is together and the batting and bottom are there so just needs to be quilted. I will need to find someone to quilt it for me, it will be my first home made quilt gifted to me and I am super excited. The same lady will be faxing the papers for the house to be put up for sale. We are officially sending the papers tomorrow and it has to be listed by the end of the week. I am excited and nervous. I hope it goes well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Origami Boxes
> Fuse, Tomoko
> 
> Should arrive between 9/28 and 10/14. Do know it has already been shipped.


I believe that is the book that I learned from.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Budasha, how is kitty now that she is back on insulin? Gagesmom, prayers for you to feel more at ease. 
Bubba Love, prayers for you that you can quickly be helped to overcome these tumors and be able to go through chemo with minimal side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cathy...So sorry to hear of the loss of DD's friend. I will keep the friends and family in my prayers as they deal with this loss.
> 
> Bonnie...Sorry to hear that dishwasher is being difficult to set up. Your DH must really love you to be running around to get this all set up for you. So glad that grandchildren are not coming until the morning so you can get the home back together.
> 
> I am free to attend the prayer gathering for little Bella, so I won't be on here much tomorrow. Today I was offered a quilt that needs to be quilted. The top of the quilt is together and the batting and bottom are there so just needs to be quilted. I will need to find someone to quilt it for me, it will be my first home made quilt gifted to me and I am super excited. The same lady will be faxing the papers for the house to be put up for sale. We are officially sending the papers tomorrow and it has to be listed by the end of the week. I am excited and nervous. I hope it goes well.


Hoping all goes well with the house sale!! Love the idea of your getting a handmade quilt--- could there be a church group that does quilting? I know that my Mom spent quite a few days at her church with a group of women doing the quilts.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No she has not been posting here for quite some time, but then neither had Siouzann.


Siouxann was to have hip surgery the first of this month if I remember correctly from her PM to me before KAP last month. I would imagine the she is still recuperating just now. I wonder if sitting at a computer is too uncomfortable following this surgery?

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind and loving support. I am overwhelmed by all the love on ktp.&#128149; we are truly one big happy family. I love each and every one of you.

Oh dear that poor family. It hurts my heart to hear of Bella and Faith. &#128546;

Lyn prayers are going up for your friend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So far my slippers for the order. 6 and almost done the 7th pair.

Off to bed. See you tomorrow


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Budasha, how is kitty now that she is back on insulin? Gagesmom, prayers for you to feel more at ease.
> Bubba Love, prayers for you that you can quickly be helped to overcome these tumors and be able to go through chemo with minimal side effects.


Kitty has been fine since she was hydrated on Monday. She's now getting 3 units of insulin twice daily and is eating a lot. She goes back Friday to have her glucose checked. Thanks for asking. How's Molly?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Siouxann was to have hip surgery the first of this month if I remember correctly from her PM to me before KAP last month. I would imagine the she is still recuperating just now. I wonder if sitting at a computer is too uncomfortable following this surgery?
> 
> Ohio Joy


She has had the op. and is on the mend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did it to keep Ringo with me. I love my little companion- and my endeavours have started to bring in a little cash. + I was able to call in a promised favour from a dear friend, and came home with more of my ersatz coffee, and vegetables. Later I was gifted an indulgent packet of gingernut biscuits (cookies) and the remains of a Belgian Chocolate bar, that had been marked down to $2. So I felt very spoilt!


I know you did it to keep Ringo with you. I know we would have done the very best we could to do the same, had we been in the same situation. That doesn't mean that I can't wish the rent wouldn't go up!  I am glad you are having a little extra coming in with some knitting. Sounds like you received a nice treat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a large mint plant, maybe I'll put some of that under the sink, I'm sure that's where they get in


It is certainly worth a try. You might also want to put some in the bathroom, as you will have plumbing openings there, too. I need to remember to do this when we winterize, too. We won't do that until late October.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


Yay!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So do I,all the standing crops waiting for harvest would be a mess. I think it's supposed to get a little better now, highs from 12-17C(53-64F) for the next 5 days & no rain in the forecast so hopefully some of the work can get done.


That will be a good thing. We went for a ride this afternoon, and saw some of the farmers combining soy beans.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> He was Charlie's brother, Allan, on 2-1/2 men.


 :lol: That doesn't tell me anything, either! I don't watch 2 1/2 men.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


I am so glad that you are getting new meds, and some help from your Dr. Remember that we all love you and are praying for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would it help for ants? They keep coming in around the dishwasher and in front of the sink. Driving me crazy.


I don't think it is mint that the ants don't like. I read something the other day for ants, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine to although I do find it funny that he's married to Pam Dawber( sp)
> Mindy out of Mork and Mindy


Now that helps! I did used to watch Mork and Mindy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Budasha, your friend is in my prayers as are all needing them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


I continue to keep them in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


I am sorry to hear this. Of course I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome, if I didn't know jamie would give me a look. 😁😳😁


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day didn't go quite as planned. When I bout the dishwasher on Friday, theynsaid it would be delivered to town this week but I would get a call the day before & they would give me an approximate time, then I would get a call an hour before they got to town. Not, while I was in the middle of my salsa mess, I got a call we are in town & your address doesn't make sense.(I had given our land location as that is what I was asked & the company turned it into street numbers, good grief) Luckily DH had been in the next town & was on his way home so met them & picked it up.
> He got it home & discovered none of the connections were compatible so I had to empty out 2 cupboards between the dishwasher & snk so he could run new lines, then he had to install a junction box as this DW has a plug in instead of being wired in like the old one. He's just gone back to town again for something else . So I have junk all over the kitchen. I hope he soon gets den so i can put things back in their home.
> I got most of the camper cleaned out, thank goodness, one job almost done.
> One bonus, DIL just called, GKs now not coming til morning so I should get the mess controlled before they come.
> Turned into a lovely afternoon, sunny & windy so crops should be drying good. Not real warm but we can live with that. If it stays so nice I should be able to get the yard whipped into shape for winter.


Always something. The best laid plans of mice and men!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Origami Boxes
> Fuse, Tomoko
> 
> Should arrive between 9/28 and 10/14. Do know it has already been shipped.


I looked at that one, but decided on the others, instead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cathy...So sorry to hear of the loss of DD's friend. I will keep the friends and family in my prayers as they deal with this loss.
> 
> Bonnie...Sorry to hear that dishwasher is being difficult to set up. Your DH must really love you to be running around to get this all set up for you. So glad that grandchildren are not coming until the morning so you can get the home back together.
> 
> I am free to attend the prayer gathering for little Bella, so I won't be on here much tomorrow. Today I was offered a quilt that needs to be quilted. The top of the quilt is together and the batting and bottom are there so just needs to be quilted. I will need to find someone to quilt it for me, it will be my first home made quilt gifted to me and I am super excited. The same lady will be faxing the papers for the house to be put up for sale. We are officially sending the papers tomorrow and it has to be listed by the end of the week. I am excited and nervous. I hope it goes well.


I am glad that you will be able to go to the prayer service for Bella, and support her mom. How nice to receive such a gift! Do you know what the design is? I am sure you will find someone to quilt it. It will probably be expensive, though. Congratulations on getting to the point of signing the papers on the house. Sending good thoughts for a quick sale at a great price.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Siouxann was to have hip surgery the first of this month if I remember correctly from her PM to me before KAP last month. I would imagine the she is still recuperating just now. I wonder if sitting at a computer is too uncomfortable following this surgery?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have no answer to your question, but will add her to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So far my slippers for the order. 6 and almost done the 7th pair.
> 
> Off to bed. See you tomorrow


What pattern do you use for the slippers, and how do you know how big to make them for orders like this?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, the last 2 pages have all been me. I am caught up for the evening.

We have 12 signed up for the Christmas/Holiday card exchange. Please remember that if you want in on it, the cut off date to PM me is Sept. 30. If we don't get any more, or if it is only a couple more, I will not divide the list. It is so much fun to receive cards from all over!

Good night, or good morning where ever you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you did it to keep Ringo with you. I know we would have done the very best we could to do the same, had we been in the same situation. That doesn't mean that I can't wish the rent wouldn't go up!  I am glad you are having a little extra coming in with some knitting. Sounds like you received a nice treat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Unforgettable Keyhole Scarf - crochet --- sam

http://www.ilikecrochet.com/crochet-scarf-patterns/unforgettable-keyhole-scarf/?mqsc=SOLOCSAU092315


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry your friend isn't doing well, hope they get some answers soon. You would think if she ends up in ER for the bleeding they would consider the scope urgent & get it done right away. 
I think her DIL needs a good swift boot in the butt for an attitude adjustment, how unreasonable.



budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The mom has been messaging me quite a bit tonight. She really wants me to attend the prayer session at church tomorrow. Her husband is away until just in time for the surgery. She has a lot to deal with when he is away. I have to find out if I have to teach a knitting class tomorrow evening. I think I am free though as nobody was signed up as of 4:30 PM today. Bella has a pre-op appointment tomorrow then I will go see her. I will probably take some dinner so they can get some things done before the prayer meeting. Her mom wants me to check out some leg warmers that were made for her since they are a bit big.


I'm sure Bellas' mom considers you her angl for all you do for the family. I would think your knitting students could let you postpone the class so you can go to the prayer service.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM &#127874;&#127881;
Hope you have a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations on getting gifted the quilt top, hope you can find someone to finish it fr you.

Hope the house sells quickly so you have one less worry.

My DH is very good at fixing things when needed, except in busy farm times, which is reasonable. He got everything done & I ran the supper dishes through, so far all is working well. I got things put away again, just need to vacuum in the morning. 
Must get off to bed as GD coming about 8:30.
Night all



pacer said:


> Cathy...So sorry to hear of the loss of DD's friend. I will keep the friends and family in my prayers as they deal with this loss.
> 
> Bonnie...Sorry to hear that dishwasher is being difficult to set up. Your DH must really love you to be running around to get this all set up for you. So glad that grandchildren are not coming until the morning so you can get the home back together.
> 
> I am free to attend the prayer gathering for little Bella, so I won't be on here much tomorrow. Today I was offered a quilt that needs to be quilted. The top of the quilt is together and the batting and bottom are there so just needs to be quilted. I will need to find someone to quilt it for me, it will be my first home made quilt gifted to me and I am super excited. The same lady will be faxing the papers for the house to be put up for sale. We are officially sending the papers tomorrow and it has to be listed by the end of the week. I am excited and nervous. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM 🎂🎉
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


From me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


I would rant to Liz 
Not a very nice son or daughter in law 
I hope they find out what is wrong with your friend and get her the help she needs . Sounds like they should be doing something now not in a few weeks time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I prefer the original NCIS but watch the others also. I don't think the show would survive without Mark Harmon but some of the dialogue last night made me wonder if he isn't thinking of leaving. I hope not.
> 
> I also watched one of the new shows a few night ago, Blindspot, seem like it might be good.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link Bonnie , I've been thinking of making some boot cuffs and these ones are lovely 
Hope you got your kitchen all sorted and the dishwasher working
Edit just read that you did


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


Our loving God always knows what he is doing- even when we think he could do things better (meaning we don't like he has planned for us!). Praying for healing and an easy time for you but whatever God's answer to that might be that you willl be aware of him supporting you through it all. And of course we will be here for also


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So my dr appt went pretty smooth.
> I had my meds upped for anxiety and also have 2 new prescriptions.
> 
> I am going to be in contact with a social worker as I have a blood test to take since June and it hasn't been done as I don't have an extra $55 to pay to get it done.
> ...


SOunds a good idea to get extra support in- they may be able to help you to manage better financially and emotionally as well. Not surprisng you need support- not only hav eyou had the strain of being so unwell you were also the main breadwinner as well your worry for Gage especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


Are any of these gentic or have they had the misfortune for so many to have major issues? Wonder how the 2 healthy one feel?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem. Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


How hard for her to not be able to rely on her son for help when she so clearly needs it currently. Praying that the bleeding can stop or at least slow down while she waits for further investigations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam from me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday fromme too Sam- what are you up to for your birthday?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy, Happy birthday HandyFamily!


From me too...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I will ask the prayer warriors for pray as the news yesterday was not what I was hopeing for.
> Because of the tummers and type of cancer I will have to have major surgery on October 7th. I was also told I will be having to have chemo after to.
> I know I have a awesome healing and loving God so I am leaving it all in His hands.
> Should hopefully give me lots of crocheting and knitting time during the down time 👍🏻


Sorry to hear that. Please continue to keep coming on here as you will find a lot of support. Many of us have gone through cancer. Big hugs. 
All the very best for your surgery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam. May you have a wonderful day and a blessed and happy coming year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! my dividend just hit the Bank, I am $300 up! Well till Monday!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor family, my condolences Sure seems like some of the weird diseases of the heart are genetic, my cousins wife also died waiting on a transplant & a couple of her sisters had them. At least her disease progressed slower than others in the family & she was in her 60's.


Still sad though and 60's isnt old either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel, try to keep positive, dear, and remember we are always here for you, you are such a special person.


Ditto... take care.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Happy Birthday Sam &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881; enjoy your special day !! Eat lots of cake &#128077;&#127995; may God bless you in many ways as you strike off into another new year ! 
Thank you for being a blessing to us all here on the tea party &#128151;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is sad - healing energy to your daughter and danon's family. how old was he? --- sam


Only 21 Sam. Danon is the name of the heart condition.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The surgeries which she will endure on Monday are to continue to sustain life. She is a gorgeous little girl. If you met her, you would not realize what she is enduring daily. She receives services from palliative care, hospice and home nursing. She has substantial home nursing hours assigned to her. Her parents were doing everything on their own for these children. Faith is her 13 year old sister who is considered terminal as well and she receives some hospice services as well. They also have an older sister in high school who has seizures and shows to have lesions on the brain. She also had a thyroid tumor removed last summer. There are two other children in the family who are considered healthy. The high school student cannot walk from class to class as she tires easily so she has an elevator key and sometimes uses a wheel chair. The family is so loving and caring. The mom has had some opportunities to go out with friends recently due to the home nursing staff giving her some breaks.


So tragic what that family have to go through. I think of them often and thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I can understand you getting upset I would be too. Sadly I know women like that but then expect her DH to be there for her family everytime.
> Sending healing thoughts to your friend. I hope they find the cause and can fix it


RE Budasha.... Ditto. Sounds like a long time to have to wait for the camera test. I hope they will keep a close eye on her in the meantime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM 🎂🎉
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Oh wow, Happy Birthday SAM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam. Hope there is tart cherry pie on your table today! Best wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh good! Maybe I have a chance yet to become a bit more proficient at making the boxes and less frustrated! LOL



pacer said:


> I believe that is the book that I learned from.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go here for a list of 7 natural ways to repel ants including a spray you can make. It wil give you some of the essential oils that do this.

http://www.mommypotamus.com/7-ways-get-rid-ants-naturally/



tami_ohio said:


> I don't think it is mint that the ants don't like. I read something the other day for ants, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Sam!!! Wishing you the best of the best and many more delightful days!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Unforgettable Keyhole Scarf - crochet --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikecrochet.com/crochet-scarf-patterns/unforgettable-keyhole-scarf/?mqsc=SOLOCSAU092315


I like it, might do this one on the plane. Thank you for posting 👍👍
There seems to be a bit of confusion as to what to do on one row. If written more clearly a beginner could easily crochet this scarf. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam!!! Have a fabulous day. Any chance of a sour cherry pie?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Sam!!!!!!!!!!! &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;. I hope your day is filled with lots of love anf laughter. I know you prefer pie so sending you a sour cherry pie instead of cake. Tomorrow is Grant's birthday cherry pie for him, he much prefers in place of cake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam.
I hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still sad though and 60's isnt old either.


No but her sisters got the disease in their 20's & transplants around 30 so she at least had about 50 years of relatively good health


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go here for a list of 7 natural ways to repel ants including a spray you can make. It wil give you some of the essential oils that do this.
> 
> http://www.mommypotamus.com/7-ways-get-rid-ants-naturally/


Thanks, Gwen, I've book marked this for next summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I hope you can get things sorted out talking to the counselor, you have had enough stress in your life with Heath issues lately, hopefully they can help with the finances


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!*

May your pie be delicious and blessings pour down upon you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there 
He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him 
Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow 
I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone 
Not one single visit to this hospital has gone smoothly 
We never had one single problem at any of his chemo sessions at the last hospital .OK Rant over . Im of to find strong coffee and plenty of it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


Enjoy your coffee - I think it's horrible that your son has to deal with this kind of issue; hope they get their act straightened out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good that you have been able to get back online and have the support of the tea party as well as other friends. We prayed for you often and even contacted your friend to see how you were doing. We love you and know you are enduring a lot. When you are down, know that we are here for you to lean on, vent to and just love you for who you are.  We enjoy seeing your beautiful knits, but even more, we love seeing and hearing from you!


How heartfelt and well put Mary! :thumbup: and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


Sorry to hear this. Would he be able to go back to the other hospital?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


Enjoy your coffee ☕☕ I would be a little miffed at their lack of organization. I think you are being pretty good about everything. 
Hugs for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he had a hair piece on. --- sam



budasha said:


> Yes he did. Do you think he shaved his head?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Sam!!!* Today is also my future son-in-law's birthday and my great-nephew's birthday, so I get to send greetings to three of my favorite fellas!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear this. Would he be able to go back to the other hospital?


I don't think so , the problem being that if he gets a temperature above a certain degree ( can't remember just now how high ) he has to go straight to the nearest hospital and this is the closest hospital so it makes sense to get his treatment there too and he really likes the consultant he sees. Plus he goes there for his physio to . Maybe it's just me wanting everything to be straight forward for him which it never seems to be at this hospital


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending your friend tons of healing energy and a new set of b.... to the son. --- sam



budasha said:


> I need some prayers for my friend. She is losing blood so quickly and to date, no one has found the cause. She had 4 pints of blood 2 weeks ago and had to rush to emergency Monday night for more. She has to swallow a camera which will take thousands of photos but this won't be until mid-Oct. and then it will take 2 weeks to check all the photos to see if they can find the problem.  Then, depending on the doctor's schedule, something will be done...but who knows what. This is the lady who thought she might lose her leg. That's still in the offing because they have taken her off the meds to keep the blood flowing to her leg. I'm afraid she's so depressed she may do something drastic. She is 3 hours away from me so I can't rush to her side. Her son lives closer to her but he has a difficult wife who wants her husband near her at all times. They had the nerve to ask her to cat sit two weeks ago knowing how ill she is. Thank goodness she said no. They can go vacationing 4 times a year but he can't spend more than 2 nights with his mom. Sorry for the rant but I get angry every time I think about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness bonnie - don't things ever slow down for you. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day didn't go quite as planned. When I bout the dishwasher on Friday, theynsaid it would be delivered to town this week but I would get a call the day before & they would give me an approximate time, then I would get a call an hour before they got to town. Not, while I was in the middle of my salsa mess, I got a call we are in town & your address doesn't make sense.(I had given our land location as that is what I was asked & the company turned it into street numbers, good grief) Luckily DH had been in the next town & was on his way home so met them & picked it up.
> He got it home & discovered none of the connections were compatible so I had to empty out 2 cupboards between the dishwasher & snk so he could run new lines, then he had to install a junction box as this DW has a plug in instead of being wired in like the old one. He's just gone back to town again for something else . So I have junk all over the kitchen. I hope he soon gets den so i can put things back in their home.
> I got most of the camper cleaned out, thank goodness, one job almost done.
> One bonus, DIL just called, GKs now not coming til morning so I should get the mess controlled before they come.
> Turned into a lovely afternoon, sunny & windy so crops should be drying good. Not real warm but we can live with that. If it stays so nice I should be able to get the yard whipped into shape for winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

steel wool in the openings also helps. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It is certainly worth a try. You might also want to put some in the bathroom, as you will have plumbing openings there, too. I need to remember to do this when we winterize, too. We won't do that until late October.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree! If the hospital scheduled his treatment they should be sure there is a bed available for that day regardless of what else may come up that they need to deal with. Unexceptable.


RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your coffee - I think it's horrible that your son has to deal with this kind of issue; hope they get their act straightened out!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree! If the hospital scheduled his treatment they should be sure there is a bed available for that day regardless of what else may come up that they need to deal with. Unexceptable.


He is supposed to have the treatment every 3 weeks , he goes to see the consultant the day before ( yesterday ) and gets his blood taken to make sure he is free of infection ready to start the treatment today .im just wondering what will happen tomorrow if there still is not a bed available


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sonja - it's been a quiet day which is fine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM 🎂🎉
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


Good grief, that's crazy, every time something. Can he switch to the other hospital?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending your friend tons of healing energy and a new set of b.... to the son. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are times when i think he really does't care. --- sam



darowil said:


> Our loving God always knows what he is doing- even when we think he could do things better (meaning we don't like he has planned for us!). Praying for healing and an easy time for you but whatever God's answer to that might be that you willl be aware of him supporting you through it all. And of course we will be here for also


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - they are coming far too quickly. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Sam from me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks margaret - i don't think much of anything. at least i have not heard of any plans. maybe i will bake a sour cherry pie over the weekend. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday fromme too Sam- what are you up to for your birthday?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> From me too...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you flyty1n - how are you doing on the christmas flies? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Sam. May you have a wonderful day and a blessed and happy coming year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you jacki (i hope i am right on that) - will see what is in the offing - i have an idea heidi will get a marie calander cherry pie - not as good as what i make but i will eat it with pleasure. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Sam 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 enjoy your special day !! Eat lots of cake 👍🏻 may God bless you in many ways as you strike off into another new year !
> Thank you for being a blessing to us all here on the tea party 💗


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chalk one up for craft. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Only 21 Sam. Danon is the name of the heart condition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you - i had forgotten about it until heidi wished be HBD this morning. -- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, Happy Birthday SAM.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jeanette - think i will make one over the weekend. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam. Hope there is tart cherry pie on your table today! Best wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - i think you reach an age when you don't feel any older - i'm there. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Sam!!! Wishing you the best of the best and many more delightful days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks paula - i may try and make one over the weekend. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam!!! Have a fabulous day. Any chance of a sour cherry pie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caren - the pie looks great - did you make it? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday Sam!!!!!!!!!!! 🎂🎂🎂. I hope your day is filled with lots of love anf laughter. I know you prefer pie so sending you a sour cherry pie instead of cake. Tomorrow is Grant's birthday cherry pie for him, he much prefers in place of cake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks martina - just think - your next birthday will be in the new house. yeah. --- sam



martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sam.
> I hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - i make a pretty good sour cherry pie. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!*
> 
> May your pie be delicious and blessings pour down upon you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have a good rant at the powers that be at the hospital - unforgivable not to have a bed ready for him - it's not as though they don't know he is to be there. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - i'm just wondering how 74 got here so quickly. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> *Happy Birthday, Sam!!!* Today is also my future son-in-law's birthday and my great-nephew's birthday, so I get to send greetings to three of my favorite fellas!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks caren - the pie looks great - did you make it? --- sam


No I didn't make that one but, I plan on making one like it for Grant. I'm hoping to get it done for tomorrow.
I do have dried sour cherries and canned tart cherries for it. I'm thinking if I make tarts instead of pie it will be better. 🍒🍒


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For those having Halloween parties a cute way to serve fruit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness bonnie - don't things ever slow down for you. --- sam


Soon the garden will be done, & winter won't be far behind  then I won't have so much to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think i would have a good rant at the powers that be at the hospital - unforgivable not to have a bed ready for him - it's not as though they don't know he is to be there. --- sam


I have calmed down for now but I don't know what I will be like in the morning if the same thing happens .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those having Halloween parties a cute way to serve fruit.


Cute, but lots of work


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - i make a pretty good sour cherry pie. --- sam


I've never had sour cherry pie, just regular cherry, is it quite different?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your coffee - I think it's horrible that your son has to deal with this kind of issue; hope they get their act straightened out!


Me too! :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had sour cherry pie, just regular cherry, is it quite different?


It is very different sour cherries are quite tart even after adding sugar.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, but lots of work


Yes it sure is lots of work but, so worth it to see the kids faces.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Sam


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM LOVE YOU LOTS AMD LOTS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree! If the hospital scheduled his treatment they should be sure there is a bed available for that day regardless of what else may come up that they need to deal with. Unexceptable.


Gwen, here at least, it does not work quite like that, if, for instance there is a serious motor vehicle crash, all free beds can suddenly become unavailable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, here at least, it does not work quite like that, if, for instance there is a serious motor vehicle crash, all free beds can suddenly become unavailable.


What may be different here, also, is that there are many set aside areas that are part of the hospital, but not for inpatient use - just as an outpatient. These areas are then differentiated by specialty; i.e., diagnostic testing, chemo treatments, dialysis, etc. In this type of arrangement, the doctors and nurses should very well know which patients are scheduled to come in each day and have things ready for them. The patients are close enough to ER and hospital in case need arises, but yet set apart from the general population which is a very good idea for those who are immune compromised like those on chemo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, here at least, it does not work quite like that, if, for instance there is a serious motor vehicle crash, all free beds can suddenly become unavailable.


Serious accident victims here will be rushed straight in to A&E and into theatre if needed meaning people will have to wait longer to see a doctor and minor surgeries maybe cancelled and these patients will then go to ICU or surgery wards none of that effects a cancer ward


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Serious accident victims here will be rushed straight in to A&E and into theatre if needed meaning people will have to wait longer to see a doctor and minor surgeries maybe cancelled and these patients will then go to ICU or surgery wards none of that effects a cancer ward


How on earth are they explaining that there is no bed for him?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is a really neat idea for Christmas gifts for this that knit. I was thinking if one made a small crochet hook would be neat too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is a really neat idea for Christmas gifts for this that knit. I was thinking if one made a small crochet hook would be neat too.


The ornaments were quite available last year at the Hobby Lobby stores and I got some in the after-Christmas sale so these are definitely on the list to make some this year. I actually found some hair roller picks that look just like small knitting needles. I suppose they could be whittled to look like crochet hooks---or just use some of the smaller "fix it" hooks; but those tend to be so expensive.

I'm not sure how easy it is to get the sample into the ornament; I'll let you know once I try.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ornaments were quite available last year at the Hobby Lobby stores and I got some in the after-Christmas sale so these are definitely on the list to make some this year. I actually found some hair roller picks that look just like small knitting needles. I suppose they could be whittled to look like crochet hooks---or just use some of the smaller "fix it" hooks; but those tend to be so expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure how easy it is to get the sample into the ornament; I'll let you know once I try.


Woo hoo I'll be waiting to see how it works. I'm going to check Muchael's and Joanes to see if they have any out yet. Will work on crochet hook ideas too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Are any of these gentic or have they had the misfortune for so many to have major issues? Wonder how the 2 healthy one feel?


The family learned today that there will be another surgery added on Monday's scheduled surgery. The doctors will remove a muscle from Bella's leg to do some DNA testing. The family will not have a diagnosis for about another year. She will be in intensive care for most of the 1st week if not all of it. She will have an epidural for several days as well to keep pain to a minimum while her body heals from all the surgeries. The parents will be undergoing some tests as well to see if there is some genetics going on with these children.

I took dinner to them tonight which was greatly appreciated by them. The kids love it when I make pizza casserole so I made that tonight. I also cut up seedless cucumbers and carrot sticks for their dinner. Dessert is apples and caramel dip. One of the healthy children has an egg allergy so dessert can be tricky. They love apples with caramel dip so that works well for me. The boy said he wasn't hungry when Mom suggested getting to dinner. I told him I made pizza casserole and all of a sudden he was hungry and wanting to eat. I make sure to cut up enough vegetables for them to take to the hospital. I also gave them many other healthy snacks to take with them to the hospital which is 1 1/2 hours away. Extra apples, bread, peanut butter, cookies, almonds, crackers and other healthy snacks. I brought breakfast cereal for the kids and gifted some of the boys books to them. I bought 3 new books for Bella which Mom packed away to take to the hospital. She said Bella will love them. Tonight, Bella was painting when I arrived. Her home nurse does tactile therapy with her. Bella decided to paint the nurse's hand to do a handprint and then the nurse convinced Bella to let her paint her hand to do a hand print. That is a big accomplishment with Bella. She was hesitant to paint the nurse's hand but the nurse told her it was okay. So cute. This nurse will travel with Bella and her mom as well as two of the other children tomorrow evening to where the specialty hospital is. They need to check into the hospital on Saturday so the nurse is staying with them for a few days to help the mom. The dad is away until Sunday evening.

Time to head over to the church with the leg warmers that I need to adjust to fit Bella's little leg. They were made to fit a 2 toddler. Bella is 3 and these were very big on her upper leg. The bottom fits nicely though. I am going to run elastic through the top to gather it in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Woo hoo I'll be waiting to see how it works. I'm going to check Muchael's and Joanes to see if they have any out yet. Will work on crochet hook ideas too.


Michael's has Christmas ornaments out already. I hope you can find them. Ask if you don't see them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Michael's has Christmas ornaments out already. I hope you can find them. Ask if you don't see them.


I actually found some of those clear globes at Walmart last year and hadn't decided what to do with them. I have seen toothpicks with a bead on the end for knitting needles... maybe a bamboo skewer, which is a bit thicker, might be carvable for a crochet hook?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sam. May your day be filled with many blessings and warm air for you to enjoy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The boys decided to do all the laundry today without being asked. What a blessing for me. They know my work schedule and DS#1 can get Matthew to help him with the laundry so they fold clothes and discuss video games. I love it. They both helped me to prepare meals for our family and Bella's family. Not one complaint from either of them. Makes for a nice evening. I need to run now. Catch up later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been chatting lately, Been quite busy with work and home activities. Happy birthday Sam, you maybe getting up there in years but you seem to be very young at heart. I have three relatives coming to stay for next few days. We are three generations of cousins. There's a grandmother, daughter, and 8 year old grandson, coming, so have been busy getting the house in order for them to stay. It's school holidays beginning this weekend so they have lots of activities organised to keep young Ethan occupied. Grandma Pam is my cousin, Lisa 2nd, Ethan 3rd. I have plenty of food sorted for them, and Stu my hubby is a great coffee maker so will be gainfully employed with that. 
Lots of action in our street this past week or two, the small house behind us went for a record $630K, unbelievable prices in Auckland city. No wonder your folks can't afford their first home. Apologies for not catching up, on here but life is busy lately, then there's a trip to Australia in two weeks time, looking forward to seeing my dear friend again. Cheers all Fan


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Michael's has Christmas ornaments out already. I hope you can find them. Ask if you don't see them.


I will definitely ask if I don't see them. Thank you very much. 
Hugs to you for all the work you do to help Bella's family and others.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I actually found some of those clear globes at Walmart last year and hadn't decided what to do with them. I have seen toothpicks with a bead on the end for knitting needles... maybe a bamboo skewer, which is a bit thicker, might be carvable for a crochet hook?


I had some clear bulbs but one of my girls used them this spring. Thank you for suggesting bamboo skewers, I have some of those, I'll give it a try.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The boys decided to do all the laundry today without being asked. What a blessing for me. They know my work schedule and DS#1 can get Matthew to help him with the laundry so they fold clothes and discuss video games. I love it. They both helped me to prepare meals for our family and Bella's family. Not one complaint from either of them. Makes for a nice evening. I need to run now. Catch up later.


Always nice to get help when you don't have to ask for it. It makes for a nicer evening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, I admire your dedication to helping Bella and family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I understand that Julie but it's not as if he hasn't already had blood drawn and they know he will be there. His illness is serious too. Just doesn't seem right. But then here I went to a clinic that chemo was all they did and the clinic was/is quite large. It must be so frustrating.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, here at least, it does not work quite like that, if, for instance there is a serious motor vehicle crash, all free beds can suddenly become unavailable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adoreable! 


NanaCaren said:


> This is a really neat idea for Christmas gifts for this that knit. I was thinking if one made a small crochet hook would be neat too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. You have earned many stars for your heavenly crown. I am humbled by all that you do Pacer.


NanaCaren said:


> I will definitely ask if I don't see them. Thank you very much.
> Hugs to you for all the work you do to help Bella's family and others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it was *Tami* that posted that very easy peanut butter cookie recipe and I just wanted to say I just made some of them. They are YUMMY! DH couldn't believe how simple the recipe is too. He really enjoyed them. New quick and easy favorite cookie recipe. Thanks again for having posted it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to post this. My white Elephant from KAP, Mary it has brought me much luck already. I am very happy I was the one to receive it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How adoreable!


Thank you! I am thinking of many different craft projects done in miniature that could be used.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it was *Tami* that posted that very easy peanut butter cookie recipe and I just wanted to say I just made some of them. They are YUMMY! DH couldn't believe how simple the recipe is too. He really enjoyed them. New quick and easy favorite cookie recipe. Thanks again for having posted it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are less expensive as well. Only a few ingredients to have on hand.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sam, hope you enjoyed your birthday. Lots of good wishes winging your way from down under.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry it took so long to post this. My white Elephant from KAP, Mary it has brought me much luck already. I am very happy I was the one to receive it.


Thanks for sharing it with us. For those of you who were not at KAP, the elephant is painted on a small rock that I found in my keepsakes when I emptied the house. It was painted by a dear coworker who has battled cancer for about 8 years now. She was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer. She has endured surgery, chemo and many other undesirable things that doctors do to the body. We are blessed for her perseverance in taking care of herself. She still works full time and is in remission. She continues to receive chemo every 3 weeks to fight off the cells. She could stop treatment, but the doctors feel that it would come back with a vengeance so she continues the chemo. She paints beautiful things and has a heart of gold. That white elephant was a small treasure put into my white elephant gift to whom ever chose it. Caren was the lucky one to select my bag and I know she treasures the other goodies in her gift as well, but the white elephant has a lot of meaning behind it. It is suppose to bring luck, but it also is a treasure from a wonderful lady still among us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...Sorry to hear that your son's appointment did not happen today. I will pray for him and his treatment for tomorrow. We care about you as well, so take care of yourself as well as your DH and son.

I will try to post a copy of the card I received tonight for Bella. The family has granted me permission to share the pictures of Bella with you, but that won't happen tonight as I am tired and don't want to get out the camera. Quite a few people showed up to pray for this family which was a blessing. The family is having a garage sale tomorrow to try to raise money for the upcoming stay at the hospital. They are getting a hotel room close by, but hope a room opens up at the Ronald McDonald house which accommodates families with children in the hospital. The family is asking for many prayers on Monday. I believe she is having 4 surgeries at the same time with different surgeons. She will be in intensive care for most of a week if not longer. 

I was asked to fix the leg warmers she just received for this trip. I ran elastic through the tops to draw them in. I did two rounds of elastic so it will be more evenly distributed.

The family enjoyed dinner and will have left overs to feed on tomorrow and at the hospital. The mother was delighted that I did cut vegetables as she knew my intention was for her to have healthy snacks at the hospital. It will be kept at the hotel except what they will want to have with them for the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute idea caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> For those having Halloween parties a cute way to serve fruit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your friend isn't doing well, hope they get some answers soon. You would think if she ends up in ER for the bleeding they would consider the scope urgent & get it done right away.
> I think her DIL needs a good swift boot in the butt for an attitude adjustment, how unreasonable.


I'm thinking her son needs a swift kick too. It seems to me that he has no back bone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM 🎂🎉
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Did I miss Sam's birthday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> I would rant to Liz
> Not a very nice son or daughter in law
> I hope they find out what is wrong with your friend and get her the help she needs . Sounds like they should be doing something now not in a few weeks time


I agree but how do you get a specialist to move? Her family dr is concerned because she calls her at 10 p.m. to make sure she goes to ER for a transfusion. I would think that she should be in hospital under observation until they can determine the cause of her blood loss...but then, who am I??


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> How hard for her to not be able to rely on her son for help when she so clearly needs it currently. Praying that the bleeding can stop or at least slow down while she waits for further investigations.


I hope so too but the time between transfusions is getting shorter. Not a good sign.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Budasha.... Ditto. Sounds like a long time to have to wait for the camera test. I hope they will keep a close eye on her in the meantime.


Me too. She is very depressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

regular cherry being what? sour cherries grow on trees - very popular around here - they are sour - not super sour - but sour. when i bake a sour cherry pie i use the least amount of sugar i can get away with because i don't want it sweet.

and by the by - heidi did make a sour cherry pie for tonight - think she used boughten cherry filling - but it was very good - especially warm with ice cream. she also made me a knitting bag and a new flannel shirt - both are super cool. the shirt will be wonderful this winter - is is a heavy flannel. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had sour cherry pie, just regular cherry, is it quite different?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go here for a list of 7 natural ways to repel ants including a spray you can make. It wil give you some of the essential oils that do this.
> 
> http://www.mommypotamus.com/7-ways-get-rid-ants-naturally/


Thank you for that. I'll try anything now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks machriste - it has been a quiet one which is nice. --- sam



machriste said:


> A very happy birthday, Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


I can't believe they would do this to him. I would think that they would set up regular appointments for his treatments and stick to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pj. --- sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM LOVE YOU LOTS AMD LOTS


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think he had a hair piece on. --- sam


Then it was a very good one. I wouldn't have known.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending your friend tons of healing energy and a new set of b.... to the son. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I think it's probably too late for the new b...s unless he decides to part company with his spouse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those having Halloween parties a cute way to serve fruit.


That is cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you mary - and the day was warm and i do count my blessings living here. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Sam. May your day be filled with many blessings and warm air for you to enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you fan. have a good time with the relatives. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, sorry haven't been chatting lately, Been quite busy with work and home activities. Happy birthday Sam, you maybe getting up there in years but you seem to be very young at heart. I have three relatives coming to stay for next few days. We are three generations of cousins. There's a grandmother, daughter, and 8 year old grandson, coming, so have been busy getting the house in order for them to stay. It's school holidays beginning this weekend so they have lots of activities organised to keep young Ethan occupied. Grandma Pam is my cousin, Lisa 2nd, Ethan 3rd. I have plenty of food sorted for them, and Stu my hubby is a great coffee maker so will be gainfully employed with that.
> Lots of action in our street this past week or two, the small house behind us went for a record $630K, unbelievable prices in Auckland city. No wonder your folks can't afford their first home. Apologies for not catching up, on here but life is busy lately, then there's a trip to Australia in two weeks time, looking forward to seeing my dear friend again. Cheers all Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What may be different here, also, is that there are many set aside areas that are part of the hospital, but not for inpatient use - just as an outpatient. These areas are then differentiated by specialty; i.e., diagnostic testing, chemo treatments, dialysis, etc. In this type of arrangement, the doctors and nurses should very well know which patients are scheduled to come in each day and have things ready for them. The patients are close enough to ER and hospital in case need arises, but yet set apart from the general population which is a very good idea for those who are immune compromised like those on chemo.


I also thought that there were special areas for chemo patients as for radiation patients. Do chemo patients need a bed? I'm not familiar with that. I know when I had radiation, I was in a room by myself in the machine and out as soon as I was finished (within 1/2 hour).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks nicho - hope you are feeling back in the pink and ready for you visit here. --- sam



nicho said:


> Sam, hope you enjoyed your birthday. Lots of good wishes winging your way from down under.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you didn't miss it budasha - it is still the 24th. --- sam



budasha said:


> Did I miss Sam's birthday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family learned today that there will be another surgery added on Monday's scheduled surgery. The doctors will remove a muscle from Bella's leg to do some DNA testing. The family will not have a diagnosis for about another year. She will be in intensive care for most of the 1st week if not all of it. She will have an epidural for several days as well to keep pain to a minimum while her body heals from all the surgeries. The parents will be undergoing some tests as well to see if there is some genetics going on with these children.
> 
> I took dinner to them tonight which was greatly appreciated by them. The kids love it when I make pizza casserole so I made that tonight. I also cut up seedless cucumbers and carrot sticks for their dinner. Dessert is apples and caramel dip. One of the healthy children has an egg allergy so dessert can be tricky. They love apples with caramel dip so that works well for me. The boy said he wasn't hungry when Mom suggested getting to dinner. I told him I made pizza casserole and all of a sudden he was hungry and wanting to eat. I make sure to cut up enough vegetables for them to take to the hospital. I also gave them many other healthy snacks to take with them to the hospital which is 1 1/2 hours away. Extra apples, bread, peanut butter, cookies, almonds, crackers and other healthy snacks. I brought breakfast cereal for the kids and gifted some of the boys books to them. I bought 3 new books for Bella which Mom packed away to take to the hospital. She said Bella will love them. Tonight, Bella was painting when I arrived. Her home nurse does tactile therapy with her. Bella decided to paint the nurse's hand to do a handprint and then the nurse convinced Bella to let her paint her hand to do a hand print. That is a big accomplishment with Bella. She was hesitant to paint the nurse's hand but the nurse told her it was okay. So cute. This nurse will travel with Bella and her mom as well as two of the other children tomorrow evening to where the specialty hospital is. They need to check into the hospital on Saturday so the nurse is staying with them for a few days to help the mom. The dad is away until Sunday evening.
> 
> Time to head over to the church with the leg warmers that I need to adjust to fit Bella's little leg. They were made to fit a 2 toddler. Bella is 3 and these were very big on her upper leg. The bottom fits nicely though. I am going to run elastic through the top to gather it in.


Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bella and family. Just so heartbreaking to think of what she is going through as well as the rest of the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you didn't miss it budasha - it is still the 24th. --- sam


I'm glad and I hope you're having a great day with lots of ice cream. I know you like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm pooped. Made cabbage rolls today and I'm ready for bed. Night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary you can assure Bella and Faiths family that you have prayer warriors at your disposal. We are already at work sending up prayers. You are one fantastic lady. All that you do for others. I am in awe. You are such a blessing to Us all.

Sonja I think you should mention at the hospital that you know quite a few people who own pointy sticks and string. I am disgusted that your Sin had to go through this.

Sam I am wishing you all the best for your birthday. I am so happy that you were spoiled today by Heidi and the family. 
&#127874;&#127873;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;&#127878;&#127879;

Off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What may be different here, also, is that there are many set aside areas that are part of the hospital, but not for inpatient use - just as an outpatient. These areas are then differentiated by specialty; i.e., diagnostic testing, chemo treatments, dialysis, etc. In this type of arrangement, the doctors and nurses should very well know which patients are scheduled to come in each day and have things ready for them. The patients are close enough to ER and hospital in case need arises, but yet set apart from the general population which is a very good idea for those who are immune compromised like those on chemo.


The problem that Sonja's son has is that he needs to be in overnight which means a bed needs to be availalbe. Less likely to be an issue if he was only in for the day- becuase they don't get emergency admissions or people unexpedetly being unable to go home. I'm sure that they have these areas as well- I know we do, most chemo is done on an outpatient basis but not all can be done this way.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't know it was Sam's birthday until just now. I hope he gets to see this while there is still time and since he rarely goes to bed before midnight ---- Happy Birthday Sam. You do know that we don't get older; we just get BETTER!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Serious accident victims here will be rushed straight in to A&E and into theatre if needed meaning people will have to wait longer to see a doctor and minor surgeries maybe cancelled and these patients will then go to ICU or surgery wards none of that effects a cancer ward


No but cancer patients get infections etc that need urgent care- and here they go to the cancer ward and so take up a bed unexpectedly-and I suspect the same for your son. Or someone who should have gone home gets worse overnight.

I know I keep sticking up for the hospital- I do understand how frustating it is for you to have things cancelled at the last moment but it is not the hospitals fault-in fact most of the time it is no-ones fault as the health budgets are under huge pressure. We all want more from our health systems but we don't want to pay more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> regular cherry being what? sour cherries grow on trees - very popular around here - they are sour - not super sour - but sour. when i bake a sour cherry pie i use the least amount of sugar i can get away with because i don't want it sweet.
> 
> and by the by - heidi did make a sour cherry pie for tonight - think she used boughten cherry filling - but it was very good - especially warm with ice cream. she also made me a knitting bag and a new flannel shirt - both are super cool. the shirt will be wonderful this winter - is is a heavy flannel. --- sam


Sounds like Hedi & family gave you lovely gifts.
The only cherry pie filling we see here is E.D.Smith cherry pie filling in a can, it doesn't say sour cherry so I thought it was made from the regular cherries we get in June & July, the big eating cherries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No but cancer patients get infections etc that need urgent care- and here they go to the cancer ward and so take up a bed unexpectedly-and I suspect the same for your son. Or someone who should have gone home gets worse overnight.
> 
> I know I keep sticking up for the hospital- I do understand how frustating it is for you to have things cancelled at the last moment but it is not the hospitals fault-in fact most of the time it is no-ones fault as the health budgets are under huge pressure. We all want more from our health systems but we don't want to pay more.


If they would waste less money on paper pushers they would have more to spend on hands on care. The last 20 years our system has got so full of those jobs there is hardly anyone left to do the real work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my house cleaned this evening after GD went home, seems like I've either had the kids or been outside or canning for so many days the house has really suffered. 
I got all the floors washed & wet, then DH showed up at 8:00 looking for supper. He was driving combine for a neighbor who is short of help & I thought they would feed him but not, so I'm waiting for him to be done so I can clean up the table & kitchen (I love making meals in harvest time when you never know when someone may show up looking for a meal)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I am thinking of many different craft projects done in miniature that could be used.


I've seen patterns for tiny socks, sweaters, hats, etc. that would look good hanging nearly done from the needles. How cute would it be to give a sweater with a matching mini sweater in the ornament?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM 🎂🎉
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I also thought that there were special areas for chemo patients as for radiation patients. Do chemo patients need a bed? I'm not familiar with that. I know when I had radiation, I was in a room by myself in the machine and out as soon as I was finished (within 1/2 hour).


There are several different set ups here --- when my DSIL was undergoing chemo, he'd have an assigned recliner (very comfy) in a small room by himself since he was so weak. But near the beginning of treatment, he was in a chair along with many others in the room. At the time, he liked having the company, but was glad to be alone later on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on getting gifted the quilt top, hope you can find someone to finish it fr you.
> 
> Hope the house sells quickly so you have one less worry.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the dishwasher is finally installed and working! It's wonderful to have DHs that are handy with repairs and such.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Saying goodnight and including Bella and her family in my prayers. Mary, prayers for you and your family for all you do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go here for a list of 7 natural ways to repel ants including a spray you can make. It wil give you some of the essential oils that do this.
> 
> http://www.mommypotamus.com/7-ways-get-rid-ants-naturally/


Thanks Gwen! I have both Peppermint and Lemon. I also have Lavender and Lemon Balm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


.
I hope things go better tomorrow for your DS. Is there more illnesses than usual that they don't have a bed for him? If so, perhaps it is best that his chemo is postponed for a day or 2, or that he goes elsewhere for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> steel wool in the openings also helps. --- sam


Yes, if it is a camping trailer. Our RV has openings from the engine compartment that you couldn't get to if you tried! And too many to plug. That seems to be where they come in at. At least that is where I see evidence, in addition to the sink and drawer area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is a really neat idea for Christmas gifts for this that knit. I was thinking if one made a small crochet hook would be neat too.


I saw those on Face Book last year. Really cute. I was going to try it, but ran out of time before Christmas. You could crochet it with a fine steel hook, then put a notch in a toothpick and sand the end so it is slightly rounded instead of pointed, for the hook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family learned today that there will be another surgery added on Monday's scheduled surgery. The doctors will remove a muscle from Bella's leg to do some DNA testing. The family will not have a diagnosis for about another year. She will be in intensive care for most of the 1st week if not all of it. She will have an epidural for several days as well to keep pain to a minimum while her body heals from all the surgeries. The parents will be undergoing some tests as well to see if there is some genetics going on with these children.
> 
> I took dinner to them tonight which was greatly appreciated by them. The kids love it when I make pizza casserole so I made that tonight. I also cut up seedless cucumbers and carrot sticks for their dinner. Dessert is apples and caramel dip. One of the healthy children has an egg allergy so dessert can be tricky. They love apples with caramel dip so that works well for me. The boy said he wasn't hungry when Mom suggested getting to dinner. I told him I made pizza casserole and all of a sudden he was hungry and wanting to eat. I make sure to cut up enough vegetables for them to take to the hospital. I also gave them many other healthy snacks to take with them to the hospital which is 1 1/2 hours away. Extra apples, bread, peanut butter, cookies, almonds, crackers and other healthy snacks. I brought breakfast cereal for the kids and gifted some of the boys books to them. I bought 3 new books for Bella which Mom packed away to take to the hospital. She said Bella will love them. Tonight, Bella was painting when I arrived. Her home nurse does tactile therapy with her. Bella decided to paint the nurse's hand to do a handprint and then the nurse convinced Bella to let her paint her hand to do a hand print. That is a big accomplishment with Bella. She was hesitant to paint the nurse's hand but the nurse told her it was okay. So cute. This nurse will travel with Bella and her mom as well as two of the other children tomorrow evening to where the specialty hospital is. They need to check into the hospital on Saturday so the nurse is staying with them for a few days to help the mom. The dad is away until Sunday evening.
> 
> Time to head over to the church with the leg warmers that I need to adjust to fit Bella's little leg. They were made to fit a 2 toddler. Bella is 3 and these were very big on her upper leg. The bottom fits nicely though. I am going to run elastic through the top to gather it in.


I feel so badly for this family. If we find it heart breaking, I can't imagine how the family feels. I am glad that they are going to do some DNA genetic testing to try to figure out what has caused this in so many of the children. But how much harder for the parents if it is found that somehow they have passed something on to the children to cause it.

What a blessing you are to them! Obviously, the children know how good of a cook you are!

I will continue to keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen patterns for tiny socks, sweaters, hats, etc. that would look good hanging nearly done from the needles. How cute would it be to give a sweater with a matching mini sweater in the ornament?!


That's a great idea. The ornaments are very cute. I have some of those clear balls, I was going to paint on them but never got around to it. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The boys decided to do all the laundry today without being asked. What a blessing for me. They know my work schedule and DS#1 can get Matthew to help him with the laundry so they fold clothes and discuss video games. I love it. They both helped me to prepare meals for our family and Bella's family. Not one complaint from either of them. Makes for a nice evening. I need to run now. Catch up later.


What a wonderful surprise for you! You have raised those boys right!

Just a side note: you had asked on Face Book when the leaves would be changing color in northern Ohio, when I shared the chart for Michigan. There are just a few starting to turn here. It will probably be at least 2 weeks before we start getting much color, and maybe longer. Lake Erie is still in the low 70's, so it is keeping us warmer. We are getting mid 70's during the day, and 40-50's at night with clear skies. If it gets colder at night more often, we will start seeing more color. If I can remember, I will let you know when we get more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it was *Tami* that posted that very easy peanut butter cookie recipe and I just wanted to say I just made some of them. They are YUMMY! DH couldn't believe how simple the recipe is too. He really enjoyed them. New quick and easy favorite cookie recipe. Thanks again for having posted it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nope, sorry, not me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I am thinking of many different craft projects done in miniature that could be used.


I wonder if you can find the pieces already knitted/crocheted up in the miniatures department? Hmm, I will be next door to my favorite craft store tomorrow. Not that I wasn't in there today , but if I think of it, I will look tomorrow. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you for that. I'll try anything now.


In the spring is when I get the big black ants that like sweet stuff. They look like carpenter ants, but aren't. We sprinkle borax around the foundation of the house 3 or 4 times, or after it rains. They can not digest the borax. You do have to be careful if you have pets, though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad the boys pitched in. 
Bonnie, glad dishwasher working.
I walked Maya, took a car load of cushions and blankets to where we will have meditation workshop on Saturday. Made Baba Ganush and a pot of posole, did a load of wash, and went to knitting today. I feel like Pacer or Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope your DS can get tx tomorrow.
Sam, sounds like you had a nice birthday. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a surprise this morning when I went to knitting group! DD had to go pick up a play house for Arianna that a friend of the family was giving them free, as their grandchildren just moved to Texas. Arianna would have made that very difficult, so I said I would take her with me. When I pulled into the parking lot with my precious cargo, who should I see, but our own CMaliza! Yes, our Carol was able to join our group today! She says to tell you all HELLO for her. She is very busy with the cottage. The electrician is supposed to start very soon to completely re-wire it. Her DH is doing much better, so that is good news. 

Good night!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh wrote:
I think it was Tami that posted that very easy peanut butter cookie recipe and I just wanted to say I just made some of them. They are YUMMY! DH couldn't believe how simple the recipe is too. He really enjoyed them. New quick and easy favorite cookie recipe. Thanks again for having posted it. 


It was me who posted it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sour cherry pie and ice cream - you can't beat that. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm glad and I hope you're having a great day with lots of ice cream. I know you like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks melody - heidi spoils me everyday - most mornings she makes my breakfast. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Mary you can assure Bella and Faiths family that you have prayer warriors at your disposal. We are already at work sending up prayers. You are one fantastic lady. All that you do for others. I am in awe. You are such a blessing to Us all.
> 
> Sonja I think you should mention at the hospital that you know quite a few people who own pointy sticks and string. I am disgusted that your Sin had to go through this.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like fine wine 71brighteyes - thanks - it was a good day. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I didn't know it was Sam's birthday until just now. I hope he gets to see this while there is still time and since he rarely goes to bed before midnight ---- Happy Birthday Sam. You do know that we don't get older; we just get BETTER!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea it is bonnie - this pie was not tart - i just did not say anything - heidi went to great pains to make it. and it was very good. i will have a piece at breakfast - actually we will both have a piece at breakfast. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Hedi & family gave you lovely gifts.
> The only cherry pie filling we see here is E.D.Smith cherry pie filling in a can, it doesn't say sour cherry so I thought it was made from the regular cherries we get in June & July, the big eating cherries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - it was a good day. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it takes a killing frost to really get the colors vibrant - hopefully that is a few weeks away. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> What a wonderful surprise for you! You have raised those boys right!
> 
> Just a side note: you had asked on Face Book when the leaves would be changing color in northern Ohio, when I shared the chart for Michigan. There are just a few starting to turn here. It will probably be at least 2 weeks before we start getting much color, and maybe longer. Lake Erie is still in the low 70's, so it is keeping us warmer. We are getting mid 70's during the day, and 40-50's at night with clear skies. If it gets colder at night more often, we will start seeing more color. If I can remember, I will let you know when we get more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for sharing it with us. For those of you who were not at KAP, the elephant is painted on a small rock that I found in my keepsakes when I emptied the house. It was painted by a dear coworker who has battled cancer for about 8 years now. She was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer. She has endured surgery, chemo and many other undesirable things that doctors do to the body. We are blessed for her perseverance in taking care of herself. She still works full time and is in remission. She continues to receive chemo every 3 weeks to fight off the cells. She could stop treatment, but the doctors feel that it would come back with a vengeance so she continues the chemo. She paints beautiful things and has a heart of gold. That white elephant was a small treasure put into my white elephant gift to whom ever chose it. Caren was the lucky one to select my bag and I know she treasures the other goodies in her gift as well, but the white elephant has a lot of meaning behind it. It is suppose to bring luck, but it also is a treasure from a wonderful lady still among us.


Yes I do treasure all the goodies in the bag. Thank you for telling the story behind the White Elephant. I couldn't remember the whole thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very cute idea caren. --- sam


I was thinking I should do this for the grandkids before I leave or at the very least suggest to their mothers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> regular cherry being what? sour cherries grow on trees - very popular around here - they are sour - not super sour - but sour. when i bake a sour cherry pie i use the least amount of sugar i can get away with because i don't want it sweet.
> 
> and by the by - heidi did make a sour cherry pie for tonight - think she used boughten cherry filling - but it was very good - especially warm with ice cream. she also made me a knitting bag and a new flannel shirt - both are super cool. the shirt will be wonderful this winter - is is a heavy flannel. --- sam


Glad you got your pie and how lucky to get a knitting bag and flannel shirt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ornaments were quite available last year at the Hobby Lobby stores and I got some in the after-Christmas sale so these are definitely on the list to make some this year. I actually found some hair roller picks that look just like small knitting needles. I suppose they could be whittled to look like crochet hooks---or just use some of the smaller "fix it" hooks; but those tend to be so expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure how easy it is to get the sample into the ornament; I'll let you know once I try.


I did the same thing . My family laugh because I have a cupboard full of Christmas items that I buy in the January sales . I have enough Christmas cards , wrapping paper , and gift tags /bags to last me for about 5 years and I think I could decorate at least 2 Christmas trees with the extra lights and baubles I have . Sons don't buy anything they just come here and go through my cupboard .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen patterns for tiny socks, sweaters, hats, etc. that would look good hanging nearly done from the needles. How cute would it be to give a sweater with a matching mini sweater in the ornament?!


That would look so cute and what a treasure for the person receiving it. I have also seen flatter glass bulbs not just the round ones. Not this year yet, I haven't really been looking to buy many things. I have made many a tiny sweater, stocking and snowman to put onto packages and cards. One year I made matching mini mittens for the grandkids. I would separate the strands of what ever colour acrylic yarn I made the mittens from so the mini mittens matched perfectly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the same thing . My family laugh because I have a cupboard full of Christmas items that I buy in the January sales . I have enough Christmas cards , wrapping paper , and gift tags /bags to last me for about 5 years and I think I could decorate at least 2 Christmas trees with the extra lights and baubles I have . Sons don't buy anything they just come here and go through my cupboard .


I used to do the samething. My kids would come over and go through and get things every year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I also thought that there were special areas for chemo patients as for radiation patients. Do chemo patients need a bed? I'm not familiar with that. I know when I had radiation, I was in a room by myself in the machine and out as soon as I was finished (within 1/2 hour).


i think it depends what type of chemo you get the first time son got chemo he was in hospital for 6 days each month as he was hooked up to the chemo for five continuous days(120hours) 
This time his chemo last 24 hours so he is in over night 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to do the samething. My kids would come over and go through and get things every year.


morning Caren or is it very very early morning for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw those on Face Book last year. Really cute. I was going to try it, but ran out of time before Christmas. You could crochet it with a fine steel hook, then put a notch in a toothpick and sand the end so it is slightly rounded instead of pointed, for the hook.


I will definitely use a fine steel hook to crochet with before. It has been a long time since I carved tiny hooks and never quite this small.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> morning Caren or is it very very early morning for you


Good Morning Sonja. Yes very easy morning, I am usually up to say good morning to James before he leaves for work. This Morning he started at 04:30. I thought I'd catch up seems how I'm awake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No but cancer patients get infections etc that need urgent care- and here they go to the cancer ward and so take up a bed unexpectedly-and I suspect the same for your son. Or someone who should have gone home gets worse overnight.
> 
> I know I keep sticking up for the hospital- I do understand how frustating it is for you to have things cancelled at the last moment but it is not the hospitals fault-in fact most of the time it is no-ones fault as the health budgets are under huge pressure. We all want more from our health systems but we don't want to pay more.


I do agree with you Margaret , I understand what happens .they have side rooms here for people who get rushed in with infections if they are not available they go to different wards who have side rooms available . I had a good rant yesterday about the politicians and how they should stop wasting people's tax money . They get more than enough it's how they spend it that's the problem 
Now I'll stop before I get on my soapbox again .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wonder if you can find the pieces already knitted/crocheted up in the miniatures department? Hmm, I will be next door to my favorite craft store tomorrow. Not that I wasn't in there today , but if I think of it, I will look tomorrow. :-D


I would have to make mine, I rather enjoy making mini knitted/crocheted things. Well most crafts I prefer miniature sizes. Even cross stitch I would use the largest count to get a smaller end piece. I will be close to my favorite craft store so will be checking for the glass bulbs. Then I'll make one for each of my children before I leave for England.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning Sonja. Yes very easy morning, I am usually up to say good morning to James before he leaves for work. This Morning he started at 04:30. I thought I'd catch up seems how I'm awake.


Do you go back to bed or just have a nap sometime during the day , or maybe you are just going to bed later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I would have to make mine, I rather enjoy making mini knitted/crocheted things. Well most crafts I prefer miniature sizes. Even cross stitch I would use the largest count to get a smaller end piece. I will be close to my favorite craft store so will be checking for the glass bulbs. Then I'll make one for each of my children before I leave for England.


I am going to make one of them little miniature knitting bags to fit in mine


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea it is bonnie - this pie was not tart - i just did not say anything - heidi went to great pains to make it. and it was very good. i will have a piece at breakfast - actually we will both have a piece at breakfast. --- sam


It is the thought that counts. Pie for breakfast sounds good. I found dried sour cherries used them in protein bars I made, they off set the sweetness of the apricots very nicely. I also found sour cherry jam at Big Lots. I was thinking it would make a good filling for thumbprint cookies or make peanut butter cookies only bake them like thumbprints. That would combine two of Grant's favorites in one. I will buy Grant butter tarts though, if I made them they might not get to his house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, glad the boys pitched in.
> Bonnie, glad dishwasher working.
> I walked Maya, took a car load of cushions and blankets to where we will have meditation workshop on Saturday. Made Baba Ganush and a pot of posole, did a load of wash, and went to knitting today. I feel like Pacer or Bonnie!


Yes you definitely sound like Mary and Bonnie 😄
Are you feeling all better now ?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to make one of them little miniature knitting bags to fit in mine


I bet that will look nice, can't wait to see photos. So many ideas and so little time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> I think it was Tami that posted that very easy peanut butter cookie recipe and I just wanted to say I just made some of them. They are YUMMY! DH couldn't believe how simple the recipe is too. He really enjoyed them. New quick and easy favorite cookie recipe. Thanks again for having posted it.
> 
> It was me who posted it


I saved that recipe to try to . It sounded so simple that even I couldn't go wrong with it 😄


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you go back to bed or just have a nap sometime during the day , or maybe you are just going to bed later


Depends on the day, some days I don't nap I go to bed early. I can have a 15 minute nap and wake ready for another 6 hours. Most times when I'm up this early I go back to bed for a couple hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - it was a good day. --- sam


Glad you had a good day Sam and some nice gifts to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Depends on the day, some days I don't nap I go to bed early. I can have a 15 minute nap and wake ready for another 6 hours. Most times when I'm up this early I go back to bed for a couple hours.


Hope you have a very restful sleep and now I best move and get on with my day bye for now


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a very restful sleep and now I best move and get on with my day bye for now


You have a good day. I am off to get some sleep now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was supposed to be at hospital with my son today for his chemo treatment but when he phoned this morning to see what time he had to be there
> He was told they couldn't do it as they didn't have a bed ready for him
> Now he has to wait and see if he can get it done tomorrow
> I know problems occur but I still feel as if I want to throttle someone
> ...


Oh good grief! Is there no chance they can continue at the other hospital?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't think so , the problem being that if he gets a temperature above a certain degree ( can't remember just now how high ) he has to go straight to the nearest hospital and this is the closest hospital so it makes sense to get his treatment there too and he really likes the consultant he sees. Plus he goes there for his physio to . Maybe it's just me wanting everything to be straight forward for him which it never seems to be at this hospital


Oh dear, well I hope they their act together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, well I hope they their act together.


There was no bed again this morning when he phoned , but they did say that they were trying to sort something out , and they have now phoned him and told him to get there before 12 so this must have found a bed somewhere


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for sharing it with us. For those of you who were not at KAP, the elephant is painted on a small rock that I found in my keepsakes when I emptied the house. It was painted by a dear coworker who has battled cancer for about 8 years now. She was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer. She has endured surgery, chemo and many other undesirable things that doctors do to the body. We are blessed for her perseverance in taking care of herself. She still works full time and is in remission. She continues to receive chemo every 3 weeks to fight off the cells. She could stop treatment, but the doctors feel that it would come back with a vengeance so she continues the chemo. She paints beautiful things and has a heart of gold. That white elephant was a small treasure put into my white elephant gift to whom ever chose it. Caren was the lucky one to select my bag and I know she treasures the other goodies in her gift as well, but the white elephant has a lot of meaning behind it. It is suppose to bring luck, but it also is a treasure from a wonderful lady still among us.


She is sure an amazing woman having gone through all of that and continuing the treatment and working on top of it all.

Caren.... you are lucky to have that white elephant and I hope it continues to bring you luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was no bed again this morning when he phoned , but they did say that they were trying to sort something out , and they have now phoned him and told him to get there before 12 so this must have found a bed somewhere


Well I am glad it is finally sorted out for this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well then.....*Pacer* was it you that posted the peanut butter cookie recipe? I try to link who I get recipes from and again do thank you or whomever posted it.
*BONNIE....* just saw a post and think it was you! {{{{HUGS}}}}



tami_ohio said:


> Nope, sorry, not me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got a surprise this morning when I went to knitting group! DD had to go pick up a play house for Arianna that a friend of the family was giving them free, as their grandchildren just moved to Texas. Arianna would have made that very difficult, so I said I would take her with me. When I pulled into the parking lot with my precious cargo, who should I see, but our own CMaliza! Yes, our Carol was able to join our group today! She says to tell you all HELLO for her. She is very busy with the cottage. The electrician is supposed to start very soon to completely re-wire it. Her DH is doing much better, so that is good news.
> 
> Good night!


That is very good news that Carol's DH is doing so much better. I'll bet Carol loved meeting Ariana!! Hello to her from all of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> i think it depends what type of chemo you get the first time son got chemo he was in hospital for 6 days each month as he was hooked up to the chemo for five continuous days(120hours)
> This time his chemo last 24 hours so he is in over night
> Sonja


Our DSIL had a chemo pump that was in a fanny pack that he wore all day long. There was either chemo or IV nutrients going through constantly. Not an easy thing to go through. Praying and hoping for the best for him.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Friday morning 9:30am and I just feel blah. Glad I don't have anywhere to be. Jammies day again. Hope to finish pair 8 of slipper order.

Might go back to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the same thing . My family laugh because I have a cupboard full of Christmas items that I buy in the January sales . I have enough Christmas cards , wrapping paper , and gift tags /bags to last me for about 5 years and I think I could decorate at least 2 Christmas trees with the extra lights and baubles I have . Sons don't buy anything they just come here and go through my cupboard .


OK, are we twins separated at birth? :lol: I have that same cupboard. DH just rolls his eyes at my Christmas stuff, I love Christmas & decorating for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it takes a killing frost to really get the colors vibrant - hopefully that is a few weeks away. --- sam


Our trees turn after a light frost & unlike in the East,Where the colors last, ours seem to turn & fall off within about a week. already colorful & lots on the ground. I'm not looking forward to having bare trees for 6 months. The only advantage is we have better cellular service in our yard. In summer there is none.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning. Going to drive south 1 1/2 hours to pick up Sandy Boucher. She is a Buddhist author who wrote several books on Kwan Yin, one biography of her teacher Ruth Dennison and a autobiography of her struggle with cancer. She also edits Pema Chodron's books.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is the thought that counts. Pie for breakfast sounds good. I found dried sour cherries used them in protein bars I made, they off set the sweetness of the apricots very nicely. I also found sour cherry jam at Big Lots. I was thinking it would make a good filling for thumbprint cookies or make peanut butter cookies only bake them like thumbprints. That would combine two of Grant's favorites in one. I will buy Grant butter tarts though, if I made them they might not get to his house.


Sounds like Sam too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was no bed again this morning when he phoned , but they did say that they were trying to sort something out , and they have now phoned him and told him to get there before 12 so this must have found a bed somewhere


I'm glad they finally came up with a bed, I bet he wasn't happy after the first call. Hope all goes well & he isn't too sick this time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks martina - just think - your next birthday will be in the new house. yeah. --- sam


Yes, I hope so. My eldest is carpet shopping for me as I write, so once they can get that down and my stuff moved in I shall be good to go. I am glad that you had a good day on your birthday. Great pie and useful gifts always make for a good time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I hope so. My eldest is carpet shopping for me as I write, so once they can get that down and my stuff moved in I shall be good to go. I am glad that you had a good day on your birthday. Great pie and useful gifts always make for a good time.


Hope the shopping & install doesn't take too long, seems like you've been
" homeless" For almost a year?? Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the shopping & install doesn't take too long, seems like you've been
> " homeless" For almost a year?? Hope the move goes smoothly.


Since December, in fact!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was sitting here minding my own business readign the digest having been at MAraynne's for tea. Got a messagef rom Vicky sayig I assume you are asleep? Wrong I replied. So she rang and said Dads away so you stay up- while the cats away I said. Asked if I would dash of and meet them half way between our houses. They needed a form witnessed and emailed by midnight- and htis was just after 11pm! The email had arrived earleir int he day but she had just got home from work.
A few minor thing son the house they are buying needed doing and the current owners have agreed to do them so it needed to be in the contract which can't be changed after midnight tonight.
So a quick dash out. Part way there I remembered that I had been drinking wine this evening. Moscato is low in alchol and I don't drink much so I would hav ebeen in the legal limits but it did show me how easy it is to take off without thinking about it. 
A little hiccup in the contract being signed worked to their benefit as they were able to add the work in. Finance has all gone through so the sale will be going ahead in about a month I think it was. They are not sure when they will move yet. There are tenants in the place so working out whether the tenants will stay until the end of the contract in January or move out sooner. Not sure when it is best to move- with a 6 week old baby or 36 weeks pregnant! 
Haven't seen the place but David has and says it is great and looks wonderful on the net. Probably a similar distance to what they are now from us but on the same side of the city as us so we will no longer need to go across the city to get to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was no bed again this morning when he phoned , but they did say that they were trying to sort something out , and they have now phoned him and told him to get there before 12 so this must have found a bed somewhere


Thats good to hear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off here & on with my day. I'm not sure what I should do, I would like to start digging potatoes but I'm sure if I do DH will have a fit & say it's too early-he thinks the later they are dug the better they keep. I like to do it while it's nice, I hate freezing my butt off while doing it. Also I had hilled them but the last big rain we had has washed the dirt off & if we get a really hard frost it may spoil a bunch of them.
I'm going to one of those Home Routes concerts tonight in Mervin. This ones is a blues/folk-rock duo. I've been to several if these & only one I didn't like, the sample of the music for tonight was good. Everyone bring a shaky item for intermission & we pay $20 all of which goes to the performers. I hope a few people go, attendance is usually less during harvest. Usually 20-30 people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was sitting here minding my own business readign the digest having been at MAraynne's for tea. Got a messagef rom Vicky sayig I assume you are asleep? Wrong I replied. So she rang and said Dads away so you stay up- while the cats away I said. Asked if I would dash of and meet them half way between our houses. They needed a form witnessed and emailed by midnight- and htis was just after 11pm! The email had arrived earleir int he day but she had just got home from work.
> A few minor thing son the house they are buying needed doing and the current owners have agreed to do them so it needed to be in the contract which can't be changed after midnight tonight.
> So a quick dash out. Part way there I remembered that I had been drinking wine this evening. Moscato is low in alchol and I don't drink much so I would hav ebeen in the legal limits but it did show me how easy it is to take off without thinking about it.
> A little hiccup in the contract being signed worked to their benefit as they were able to add the work in. Finance has all gone through so the sale will be going ahead in about a month I think it was. They are not sure when they will move yet. There are tenants in the place so working out whether the tenants will stay until the end of the contract in January or move out sooner. Not sure when it is best to move- with a 6 week old baby or 36 weeks pregnant!
> Haven't seen the place but David has and says it is great and looks wonderful on the net. Probably a similar distance to what they are now from us but on the same side of the city as us so we will no longer need to go across the city to get to them.


That sounds positive, apart from the timing of the move- I've done it with an 8 week baby, and it can be quite hard to keep to routines, I was so glad I was breast feeding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Since December, in fact!


I certainly hope you get there before December!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope you get there before December!


I think so. It is a week for the carpet and then all systems go after that! Carpet ordered and paid for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I think so. It is a week for the carpet and then all systems go after that! Carpet ordered and paid for now.


That is brilliant- you must be getting quite excited, at last!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I think so. It is a week for the carpet and then all systems go after that! Carpet ordered and paid for now.


Sounding hopeful indeed now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Going to drive south 1 1/2 hours to pick up Sandy Boucher. She is a Buddhist author who wrote several books on Kwan Yin, one biography of her teacher Ruth Dennison and a autobiography of her struggle with cancer. She also edits Pema Chodron's books.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we moved the 15th of august and heather was born 27 october - phyllis was working and just went down to ob after her shift. lol we had heather ann about six hours later. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was sitting here minding my own business readign the digest having been at MAraynne's for tea. Got a messagef rom Vicky sayig I assume you are asleep? Wrong I replied. So she rang and said Dads away so you stay up- while the cats away I said. Asked if I would dash of and meet them half way between our houses. They needed a form witnessed and emailed by midnight- and htis was just after 11pm! The email had arrived earleir int he day but she had just got home from work.
> A few minor thing son the house they are buying needed doing and the current owners have agreed to do them so it needed to be in the contract which can't be changed after midnight tonight.
> So a quick dash out. Part way there I remembered that I had been drinking wine this evening. Moscato is low in alchol and I don't drink much so I would hav ebeen in the legal limits but it did show me how easy it is to take off without thinking about it.
> A little hiccup in the contract being signed worked to their benefit as they were able to add the work in. Finance has all gone through so the sale will be going ahead in about a month I think it was. They are not sure when they will move yet. There are tenants in the place so working out whether the tenants will stay until the end of the contract in January or move out sooner. Not sure when it is best to move- with a 6 week old baby or 36 weeks pregnant!
> Haven't seen the place but David has and says it is great and looks wonderful on the net. Probably a similar distance to what they are now from us but on the same side of the city as us so we will no longer need to go across the city to get to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"shaky item"? --- sam --- edit --- snacky item i bet.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here & on with my day. I'm not sure what I should do, I would like to start digging potatoes but I'm sure if I do DH will have a fit & say it's too early-he thinks the later they are dug the better they keep. I like to do it while it's nice, I hate freezing my butt off while doing it. Also I had hilled them but the last big rain we had has washed the dirt off & if we get a really hard frost it may spoil a bunch of them.
> I'm going to one of those Home Routes concerts tonight in Mervin. This ones is a blues/folk-rock duo. I've been to several if these & only one I didn't like, the sample of the music for tonight was good. Everyone bring a shaky item for intermission & we pay $20 all of which goes to the performers. I hope a few people go, attendance is usually less during harvest. Usually 20-30 people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> "shaky item"? --- sam --- edit --- snacky item i bet.


Good catch Sam! That one had me stumped! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they finally came up with a bed, I bet he wasn't happy after the first call. Hope all goes well & he isn't too sick this time.


They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here & on with my day. I'm not sure what I should do, I would like to start digging potatoes but I'm sure if I do DH will have a fit & say it's too early-he thinks the later they are dug the better they keep. I like to do it while it's nice, I hate freezing my butt off while doing it. Also I had hilled them but the last big rain we had has washed the dirt off & if we get a really hard frost it may spoil a bunch of them.
> I'm going to one of those Home Routes concerts tonight in Mervin. This ones is a blues/folk-rock duo. I've been to several if these & only one I didn't like, the sample of the music for tonight was good. Everyone bring a shaky item for intermission & we pay $20 all of which goes to the performers. I hope a few people go, attendance is usually less during harvest. Usually 20-30 people.


 Sound like fun the music not the digging hope you have a good time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> "shaky item"? --- sam --- edit --- snacky item i bet.


I was thinking a tambourine or something so they could all join in with the music :XD:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


How utterly thoughtless of that nurse to tell him about the room in which he as staying! One has to wonder about such lack of wisdom. So sorry that you son was exposed to such a thoughtless person.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


That nurse was nasty, cruel, thoughtless , tasteless and utterly lacking in common sense and tact. She needs reporting to her seniors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> How utterly thoughtless of that nurse to tell him about the room in which he as staying! One has to wonder about such lack of wisdom. So sorry that you son was exposed to such a thoughtless person.


Thank you 
I thought so too . This was the first time I have heard him say he wasn't happy about something . It was a lovely room but I think because he knew what it was used for it upset him a bit . If she had just mentioned that it was were patients who were really poorly stayed it wouldn't have bothered him so much 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That nurse was nasty, cruel, thoughtless , tasteless and utterly lacking in common sense and tact. She needs reporting to her seniors.


I think I have got past getting all worked up about what happens in that hospital , but it was the first time I have seen my son a bit upset about something and was glad that he finally got moved just after I left


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


I think I'd sure have a discussion with some one in management over there --- they seem to have a very cavalier attitude about so many things. Glad that he was able to get a bed and have his chemo started. Continuing prayers for him and hope that they drugs do their job without causing too many side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


ooops -- double post. I can only imagine how that upset him---very thoughtless remark from someone who should really know better.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i am jumping in here and reading backwards. today, there was to be a walk put on by the fraternity bro's TKE of Keagans to raise money to be sent to support the spina bifida camp Keagan attended when he was younger, everyone has been so supportive through all of this. my neice got K's ashes back and was going to look for head stones, but didn't know if she would bury the ashes any time soon, and i told her i don't think there is a time line, when and if you are ready do it, if not, lets get a really nice urn for the ashes. its been a little over 2 wks since Keagan passed away and still some days i do fine and then other days i am overwhelmed with sadness but i then think about him walking in heaven with my dad and his nana and i think he is doing fine. so its a roller coaster ride for us left behind i think and i think thats normal. 
today, i went with a couple friends for lunch and i tried garlic hummus and now i am hooked. i got some sun dried tomato at wally world to try out. yummmy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it takes a killing frost to really get the colors vibrant - hopefully that is a few weeks away. --- sam


I hope so, too! I am not ready for that yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the same thing . My family laugh because I have a cupboard full of Christmas items that I buy in the January sales . I have enough Christmas cards , wrapping paper , and gift tags /bags to last me for about 5 years and I think I could decorate at least 2 Christmas trees with the extra lights and baubles I have . Sons don't buy anything they just come here and go through my cupboard .


Does that mean you are going to join us in the Christmas/Holiday card exchange? Teasing you. Join or not as you wish. I buy that way, also.!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will definitely use a fine steel hook to crochet with before. It has been a long time since I carved tiny hooks and never quite this small.


I checked Pat Catan's, my favorite local craft store, today, for miniature knit/crochet items to put in the ornaments, but they didn't have any. Ah well, make my own if I get that far!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was no bed again this morning when he phoned , but they did say that they were trying to sort something out , and they have now phoned him and told him to get there before 12 so this must have found a bed somewhere


I'm glad that a bed was found.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very good news that Carol's DH is doing so much better. I'll bet Carol loved meeting Ariana!! Hello to her from all of us.


She did. Arianna was on best behavior, too! Will do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Friday morning 9:30am and I just feel blah. Glad I don't have anywhere to be. Jammies day again. Hope to finish pair 8 of slipper order.
> 
> Might go back to bed.


Feel better soon. Hope it isn't the new meds making you feel blah.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was sitting here minding my own business readign the digest having been at MAraynne's for tea. Got a messagef rom Vicky sayig I assume you are asleep? Wrong I replied. So she rang and said Dads away so you stay up- while the cats away I said. Asked if I would dash of and meet them half way between our houses. They needed a form witnessed and emailed by midnight- and htis was just after 11pm! The email had arrived earleir int he day but she had just got home from work.
> A few minor thing son the house they are buying needed doing and the current owners have agreed to do them so it needed to be in the contract which can't be changed after midnight tonight.
> So a quick dash out. Part way there I remembered that I had been drinking wine this evening. Moscato is low in alchol and I don't drink much so I would hav ebeen in the legal limits but it did show me how easy it is to take off without thinking about it.
> A little hiccup in the contract being signed worked to their benefit as they were able to add the work in. Finance has all gone through so the sale will be going ahead in about a month I think it was. They are not sure when they will move yet. There are tenants in the place so working out whether the tenants will stay until the end of the contract in January or move out sooner. Not sure when it is best to move- with a 6 week old baby or 36 weeks pregnant!
> Haven't seen the place but David has and says it is great and looks wonderful on the net. Probably a similar distance to what they are now from us but on the same side of the city as us so we will no longer need to go across the city to get to them.


I was wondering if they had found a house yet. Good they could get the changes in the contract before the deadline. And nice they will be on the same side of the city. A cousin of DH's was pregnant the same time I was with DD. She was due 3 months after me, and everyone thought she was due first at Grandma's funeral. Anyway, they bought a house and moved right before she was due. They hired a company to come in and pack, move everything, and unpack in the new house. All she had to do was be there. It is no wonder everyone thought she was due before me. She got a surprise and had twins that one hid behind the other when they did the ultrasound!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here & on with my day. I'm not sure what I should do, I would like to start digging potatoes but I'm sure if I do DH will have a fit & say it's too early-he thinks the later they are dug the better they keep. I like to do it while it's nice, I hate freezing my butt off while doing it. Also I had hilled them but the last big rain we had has washed the dirt off & if we get a really hard frost it may spoil a bunch of them.
> I'm going to one of those Home Routes concerts tonight in Mervin. This ones is a blues/folk-rock duo. I've been to several if these & only one I didn't like, the sample of the music for tonight was good. Everyone bring a shaky item for intermission & we pay $20 all of which goes to the performers. I hope a few people go, attendance is usually less during harvest. Usually 20-30 people.


With the way your weather has been, I think I would agree with you that it is time to dig the potatoes. They started digging them in Pennsylvania the week after KAP. We bought a 50 pound bag the day after they were dug. Good red potatoes!

Have fun tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I think so. It is a week for the carpet and then all systems go after that! Carpet ordered and paid for now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we moved the 15th of august and heather was born 27 october - phyllis was working and just went down to ob after her shift. lol we had heather ann about six hours later. --- sam


Cutting it a little close, wasn't she? :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


 :shock: Oh my...... I am glad she apologized and that he has been moved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

remind me to never use orange to highlight again. sorry it is so hard to read. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363033-1.html#7991061


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Does that mean you are going to join us in the Christmas/Holiday card exchange? Teasing you. Join or not as you wish. I buy that way, also.!


I was really interested and was going to join then I started thinking about the times I might have to be at the hospital or at sons home and my husband is also waiting for his operation so I don't think I could commit to this year as I wouldn't want to commit then forget to post them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'd sure have a discussion with some one in management over there --- they seem to have a very cavalier attitude about so many things. Glad that he was able to get a bed and have his chemo started. Continuing prayers for him and hope that they drugs do their job without causing too many side effects.


He's moved now so a lot happier and hopefully home and in his own bed this time tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> "shaky item"? --- sam --- edit --- snacky item i bet.


Yes, snacky :roll: :roll:I need to proofread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


Talk about tactless, what was she thinking. We have palliative care rooms but never called death rooms, good God. I'm glad they moved him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we moved the 15th of august and heather was born 27 october - phyllis was working and just went down to ob after her shift. lol we had heather ann about six hours later. --- sam


We didn't move when I was pregnant but on the day my second son was born, I worked until 2:30 & he was born at 5. my first I wasted 1 month of my maternity leave because he was overdo so I decided to work until 2 days before my due date but he was born a week early.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was really interested and was going to join then I started thinking about the times I might have to be at the hospital or at sons home and my husband is also waiting for his operation so I don't think I could commit to this year as I wouldn't want to commit then forget to post them


You have enough on your plate with all that's going on I don't blame you for not wanting to take on anything else.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


That was very inconsiderate to tell him what they reference the room to. I hope she thinks on that all night tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, snacky :roll: :roll:I need to proofread.


I thought you were taking a tambourine or other noise making instrument so I am glad you clarified this one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I went back to bed for 2 hours this morning. I don't know if it is the meds or not. But seeing as it is the 2nd day I won't read into it to much.

Got 8th pair of slippers done and started the 9th. Will be happy to be done with them for a little while. Still have some pairs to make for Christmas but there is plenty of time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I am glad that the nurse realized her bad behavior and apologized for it. Though she should have never told h it was the death room. Or called him a wuss. Uncalled for and uncouth. Really makes me angry. Your poor son. Hugs to you and him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i am jumping in here and reading backwards. today, there was to be a walk put on by the fraternity bro's TKE of Keagans to raise money to be sent to support the spina bifida camp Keagan attended when he was younger, everyone has been so supportive through all of this. my neice got K's ashes back and was going to look for head stones, but didn't know if she would bury the ashes any time soon, and i told her i don't think there is a time line, when and if you are ready do it, if not, lets get a really nice urn for the ashes. its been a little over 2 wks since Keagan passed away and still some days i do fine and then other days i am overwhelmed with sadness but i then think about him walking in heaven with my dad and his nana and i think he is doing fine. so its a roller coaster ride for us left behind i think and i think thats normal.
> today, i went with a couple friends for lunch and i tried garlic hummus and now i am hooked. i got some sun dried tomato at wally world to try out. yummmy.


Two weeks is not a very long time...grieving takes what ever it takes; no time lines imposed. I like the vision of relatives welcoming him; a very nice way to remember him.

Hmm...hummus, think I'll have to make some; I have some chickpeas in the cabinet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am glad that the nurse realized her bad behavior and apologized for it. Though she should have never told h it was the death room. Or called him a wuss. Uncalled for and uncouth. Really makes me angry. Your poor son. Hugs to you and him.


Thanks Mel I think that is what upset him her calling him a wuss
Forgot to say I know you must be getting a bit fed up of knitting slippers but did you see the pattern for the ladies slippers over in new topics , I thought they were nice and liked the idea of using craft foam as part of the sole 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> remind me to never use orange to highlight again. sorry it is so hard to read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363033-1.html#7991061


Might be hard to read...but so in line with the Halloween season!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was thinking of you knitting the slippers today when I ran across this pattern which has been now generated to make this baby slipper in adult sizes. Just in case you or others are interested here is the link.

http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html



gagesmom said:


> I went back to bed for 2 hours this morning. I don't know if it is the meds or not. But seeing as it is the 2nd day I won't read into it to much.
> 
> Got 8th pair of slippers done and started the 9th. Will be happy to be done with them for a little while. Still have some pairs to make for Christmas but there is plenty of time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They put him in the death room , nurses exact words, apparently it's were they move the patients who have only days to live nice room plenty of space but as you can imagine son was not happy , if nurse hadn't said anything he would have been none the wiser but so called nurse thought it was better to say what the room was used for then left him to sit there on his own , so he asked if he was just here till a bed became available and the nurse told him not to be a wuss , she must have had a think about what she said because she went back and apologised and said she hadn't thought about it from his side and that yes he was only there till they had an actual bed on the ward free
> And at 5.30 this evening they moved him


Very glad they got a bed for your DS. Oh dear that doesn't sound very professional of the nurse, at least she apologized. 
The hospital where I had my three oldest the death rooms were right beside the maternity ward. When there were an abundance of births the ladies were put into the death rooms until a bed was free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was really interested and was going to join then I started thinking about the times I might have to be at the hospital or at sons home and my husband is also waiting for his operation so I don't think I could commit to this year as I wouldn't want to commit then forget to post them


No problem. I think we have about 18 signed up. You have plenty of other things to think about. Perhaps next year! I opened mouth and inserted foot before I thought about it. Sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We didn't move when I was pregnant but on the day my second son was born, I worked until 2:30 & he was born at 5. my first I wasted 1 month of my maternity leave because he was overdo so I decided to work until 2 days before my due date but he was born a week early.


 :shock: But I do understand why you waited!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have enough on your plate with all that's going on I don't blame you for not wanting to take on anything else.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was thinking of you knitting the slippers today when I ran across this pattern which has been now generated to make this baby slipper in adult sizes. Just in case you or others are interested here is the link.
> 
> http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html


Nice. I have seen the baby size. They look easy enough. And comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was wondering if they had found a house yet. Good they could get the changes in the contract before the deadline. And nice they will be on the same side of the city. A cousin of DH's was pregnant the same time I was with DD. She was due 3 months after me, and everyone thought she was due first at Grandma's funeral. Anyway, they bought a house and moved right before she was due. They hired a company to come in and pack, move everything, and unpack in the new house. All she had to do was be there. It is no wonder everyone thought she was due before me. She got a surprise and had twins that one hid behind the other when they did the ultrasound!


My sister had a house warming party when I was about a month away from having Vicky and she had told me a friend of hers would be there is she hadn't had her baby yet as whe was overdue. This lady walked in and I looked at her and thought is she pregnant? She was the overdue lady and there was me looking huge. Anyone knowing there was a overdue lady would have assumed it was me- both times I was big and only one each time. No hiding siblings.
HAving a first child especially is a very likely time to move- the realisation that he house which works well for 2 won;t be as good for 3 or more. Mind you they always knew they would need to move once they had a family, it was always inteneded to last them only till a family arrived. 
They were about to giv dup- had decided that at the end of the month they would stop looking and start looking again when Vicky was back at work again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we moved the 15th of august and heather was born 27 october - phyllis was working and just went down to ob after her shift. lol we had heather ann about six hours later. --- sam


My SIL went into labout at work (but she did need to move to the hospital0 and her son was 6 weeks early.
I was stanidng in Lincraft looking at wool wondering what to knit as I didn't know whether she was having a girl or boy. Got a phone call to say a boy had arrived. That made my decision easier!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was thinking of you knitting the slippers today when I ran across this pattern which has been now generated to make this baby slipper in adult sizes. Just in case you or others are interested here is the link.
> 
> http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html


I saw them last night and thought they look exactly like mine which are made from a square and with less sewing up so I figured I will continue to use mine for learning knitters.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I saw them last night and thought they look exactly like mine which are made from a square and with less sewing up so I figured I will continue to use mine for learning knitters.


Can you share, please?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In the spring is when I get the big black ants that like sweet stuff. They look like carpenter ants, but aren't. We sprinkle borax around the foundation of the house 3 or 4 times, or after it rains. They can not digest the borax. You do have to be careful if you have pets, though.


My SIL uses borax but since I have 2 pets, I can't. Am going to try talcum powder and cornmeal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> i think it depends what type of chemo you get the first time son got chemo he was in hospital for 6 days each month as he was hooked up to the chemo for five continuous days(120hours)
> This time his chemo last 24 hours so he is in over night
> Sonja


I didn't realize that there were different kinds of chemo treatments. Prayers for your son to come through this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> How utterly thoughtless of that nurse to tell him about the room in which he as staying! One has to wonder about such lack of wisdom. So sorry that you son was exposed to such a thoughtless person.


Sometimes our medical profession get so hardened that they forget to be compassionate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's Friday and it's 9.45 p.m. Did I miss the new TP?

Oops....I see I did miss it. Sorry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you share, please?


Slippers.

Again made from a square.

MATERIALS
Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. However you can use any yarn 
Needles. A pair of needles to knit the tension recommended on the ball band-or slightly firmer if you wish.

Darning needle

PATTERN (knit 2)
Knit a square- cast on stitches until a bit shorter than the foot for the person slippers are for. Then cast off loosely.

Sew as indicated in the photo where the pins are. (pinned on the outside just to show where to sew
Add a button or pom-pom where the pin on the top is if desired.

These are great for learners- they get something so much quicker than with a scarf. Can be done in garter or stocking stitch. No reason either why you couldn't do rib though might not be so comfortable on the sole of the foot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Slippers.
> 
> Again made from a square.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather was six weeks early - she weighed 5lb11oz when we took her home. we took her to church for the first time the sunday she was supposed to be born. --- sam



darowil said:


> My SIL went into labout at work (but she did need to move to the hospital0 and her son was 6 weeks early.
> I was stanidng in Lincraft looking at wool wondering what to knit as I didn't know whether she was having a girl or boy. Got a phone call to say a boy had arrived. That made my decision easier!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> No problem. I think we have about 18 signed up. You have plenty of other things to think about. Perhaps next year! I opened mouth and inserted foot before I thought about it. Sorry.


no need to say sorry Tammi . I liked your post your feet stayed firmly on the ground 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Slippers.
> 
> Again made from a square.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Mom used to crochet a square, but only the back was sewn along the seem. It has been many many years since she made them, and I have seen them. I think she sewed from instep to toe, then sewed around the toe end and drew up the yarn to close the toe. Does that make sense the way I said it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> no need to say sorry Tammi . I liked your post your feet stayed firmly on the ground
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! Mom used to crochet a square, but only the back was sewn along the seem. It has been many many years since she made them, and I have seen them. I think she sewed from instep to toe, then sewed around the toe end and drew up the yarn to close the toe. Does that make sense the way I said it?


Yep that makes sense- and should work for knitted ones as well- though they not sit as well as they may not be as firm. By the same token this would likely work better for crochet than my sewing method as mine likely needs a bit of flexibility round the toe area.
But will remebre yours for the very unusual situation of teaching someone to crochet.


----------



## FelicityG62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

